# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2016



## Veterano (1 Fev 2016 às 08:12)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Veterano (1 Fev 2016 às 08:12)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto mas sem chuva, com 12,3º, vento fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Fev 2016 às 18:54)

Boas

isto anda tão monótono, vê-se bem por este tópico. A ver se isto anima pra semana.


Por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto, com algumas abertas pela tarde. As temperaturas continuam agradáveis para a altura do ano, que até fazem cantar os melros. 


Que maravilha de anoitecer, com este belo cantar, típico dos dias primaveris.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2016 às 20:14)

Boa noite,

Amanhecer com bastante neblina e nevoeiro, mínima de *7,0ºC*. 

Máxima chegou aos *13,3ºC*. Agora *11ºC* com *86%* de Humidade e vento predominante de *Norte* a *13km/h*

Mapa Wunderground (Temperatura e direção do vento) :





Registo dos Altocumulus, ontem pelas 16:30h:


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2016 às 14:33)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui mínima fresca, *5,6ºC* às 8:19h.

O nevoeiro habitual do Douro voltou a aparecer, é o que mais anima neste tédio...Foto que tirei ao nascer do sol:





E também um vídeo, ver em 4K se possível 


Neste momento céu praticamente limpo apenas algumas nuvens altas e rastos de aviões, sigo com *14,6ºC* e *55%* de HR.  Vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## james (5 Fev 2016 às 00:12)

Boa noite, 

Está uma noite fria com céu limpo. 

Tatual: 5 graus


----------



## james (5 Fev 2016 às 07:24)

Bom dia,

Início do dia com céu limpo e muito frio!

Tatual: 1 grau


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2016 às 08:14)

Bom dia, 

início de dia frio com mínima de *4.8 ºc* 

Neste momento 5.6 ºc e vento ENE: 16 Km/h que aumenta o desconforto térmico


----------



## Veterano (5 Fev 2016 às 08:23)

Bom dia. Por Matosinhos estão 8,6º com céu quase limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Macuser (5 Fev 2016 às 10:05)

BOM DIA AMIGOS....

Acho que vamos ter festa nos próximos dias?

Quem está de acordo? Ou sou eu que estou a ver mal a figura?.




Captura de ecrã 2016-02-5, às 10.00.53 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2016-02-5, às 10.01.47 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr

Cumprimentos


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2016 às 17:56)

Boas, 

máxima agradável de *15.8 ºc *

Neste momento 13.0 ºc 

Foto que fiz ao pôr do sol de ontem, visto aqui do Porto:


----------



## cookie (6 Fev 2016 às 00:00)

A semana começou manhosa com um tempo cinzento muito chôcho e deprimente. Ontem e hoje manhãs frias mas dias primaveris. Hoje o meu carro chegou aos 24 graus. De momento 6 graus e até custa a crer que amanhã vai estar temporal.


----------



## qwerl (6 Fev 2016 às 00:19)

Boa noite

Noite muito calma para já. Estão *8,7ºC *neste momento, mas já estiveram 7,3ºC, mas veio o vento e subiu a temperatura
Céu limpo para já.


----------



## james (6 Fev 2016 às 00:25)

Boa noite, 

Mais uma noite fria, com a Tatual de 4 graus centígrados.


----------



## james (6 Fev 2016 às 10:55)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, Céu muito nublado.

Vento moderado a forte.

Tatual :11 graus
Tmin.  : 2 graus


EDIT: já chove


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2016 às 12:31)

Boas,

Céu muito nublado. Estão *12,4ºC* com *79%* de humidade. Vento a soprar moderado a forte. 

Rajada máxima de *61,1km/h* de SSW.  Pressão a descer, atuais *1016,09hPa

Sat24:




*


----------



## james (6 Fev 2016 às 14:19)

Muita chuva e vento por aqui!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2016 às 14:39)

Boa tarde,

Vai chovendo pelo Porto com algum vento à mistura. 0,25 mm acumulados. Rajada mais forte até a esta hora de 48,1 km/h há cerca de 20 minutos. 13,3ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2016 às 14:45)

Boa tarde.

Por cá o dia apresenta-se cinzento, com céu encoberto, fresco, e com o vento a soprar moderado a forte, com rajadas (a amplificar a sensação de frio).
Começou a chover há minutos, de forma fraca a moderada.
Teremos chuva moderada a forte, mas será de relativa curta duração (1-2 horas?). Acompanhemos...

*Tatual. 11,3ºC
Hr: 74%
*​*Um excelente fim de semana e bom CARNAVAL!______________*


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2016 às 14:56)

Chuva mais forte agora, puxada a vento. 1,27 mm acumulados.


----------



## kikofra (6 Fev 2016 às 14:56)

@lourosa começa a chover


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2016 às 15:05)

Por aqui o tempo fechou, bastante nevoeiro e chuva puxada a vento. *1,5mm* acumulados 

Vento de Sul/ SSW a soprar a *43km/h, *várias rajadas acima dos 70km/h.

Pressão a descer rapidamente , *1012,3hPa*


----------



## james (6 Fev 2016 às 15:36)

Grande ventania por aqui, até já houve falhas na Luz. 

Tatual: 12 graus


----------



## tugaafonso (6 Fev 2016 às 15:41)

Por cá, a chuva começou pouco depois das 14h00. Agora os aguaceiros começam a ser mais intensos e o vento já sopra com rajadas fortes. Veremos o que nos reservam as próximas horas.
Edit: Pouco depois deste meu post, monumental chuvada com direito a inundação cá em casa. A culpa não foi só da chuva. O artista que andou cá em casa a fazer umas obras resolveu inventar! 
Agora tudo mais calmo. Sem chuva e vento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Fev 2016 às 15:52)

Chuva e vento moderado


----------



## james (6 Fev 2016 às 15:56)

Chove torrencialmente agora, acompanhado por rajadas fortíssimas!  
Que temporal!!!


----------



## james (6 Fev 2016 às 16:14)

É o dilúvio por cá!!! 

Incrível o que chove e as rajadas fortíssimas!!!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Fev 2016 às 16:17)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Andre Barbosa (6 Fev 2016 às 16:23)

Em Braga o vento é fortíssimo e a chuva idém. Que temporal!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2016 às 16:29)

Confirmo, belo temporal em Braga.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Fev 2016 às 16:32)

Por cá tambem, 15,9mm


----------



## james (6 Fev 2016 às 16:36)

A chuva aumenta ainda mais de intensidade, incrível o dilúvio que por Aqui vai,  escureceu Tanto que já Parece noite! ￼￼￼￼￼￼

Edit: ainda chove mais. Incrível, autêntico rio a estrada à beira de minha casa.  Chove com uma intensidade quase inacreditável, vão haver inundações de certeza.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2016 às 16:39)

*Nove montanhistas perdidos na Serra do Gerês*
Um grupo de nove montanhistas encontra-se perdido na Serra do Gerês, alguns deles em estado de hipotermia, estando a ser procurados pela GNR.

Segundo o JN apurou, os montanhistas perderam-se na manhã deste sábado, mas o alerta só foi dado a meio da tarde, quando as condições climatéricas - chuvadas e vento forte - pioraram.

Foram acionadas ambulâncias para as imediações, entre as quais dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Terras de Bouro, por causa das situações de hipotermia.

O grupo encontrava-se na Trilho do Arado até à Rocalva, percurso que não se encontra sinalizado. Militares do Posto da GNR da Vila do Gerês e da Equipa de Proteção da Natureza e Ambiente em Zonas Específicas (EPNAZE), ambos do Destacamento da Póvoa de Lanhoso, estão no terreno. A Proteção Civil Distrital de Braga foi mobilizada.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...s+de+Bouro&Option=Interior&content_id=5018726


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2016 às 16:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Nove montanhistas perdidos na Serra do Gerês*
> Um grupo de nove montanhistas encontra-se perdido na Serra do Gerês, alguns deles em estado de hipotermia, estando a ser procurados pela GNR.
> 
> Segundo o JN apurou, os montanhistas perderam-se na manhã deste sábado, mas o alerta só foi dado a meio da tarde, quando as condições climatéricas - chuvadas e vento forte - pioraram.
> ...



Agora de cada vez que o tempo piora perdem-se uns inconscientes no Gerês? Quem é que se mete em aventuras destas sem antes se informar das condições meteorológicas previstas? Que irresponsabilidade...


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2016 às 16:57)

Boas,
7,11 mm acumulados por aqui e continua a cair.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2016 às 17:01)

Surreal em Braga!!!!!


----------



## karkov (6 Fev 2016 às 17:02)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Surreal em Braga!!!!!


----------



## dopedagain (6 Fev 2016 às 17:03)

MSantos disse:


> Agora cada vez que o tempo piora perdem-se uns inconscientes no Gerês? Quem é que se mete em aventuras destas, sem antes se informar das condições meteorológicas previstas? Que irresponsabilidade...



Amanha vou para lá novamente, as pessoas não percebem que em alta montanha não se brinca ainda para mais em uma área tão grande e isolada como o Gerês. GPS é essencial e roupa adequada. Percebam que até os próprios pastores respeitam a montanha, e passam lá a vida e a conhecem como ninguem

ps: parece que começam a cair os primeiros flocos em manzaneda, mas ainda com agua!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2016 às 17:06)

Frente de rajada bem definida acaba de passar por aqui. Chuva torrencial com rajadas fortíssimas. Novamente com cortes de luz!!


Impressionante!! 


Já coloco o vídeo.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2016 às 17:08)

MSantos disse:


> Agora cada vez que o tempo piora perdem-se uns inconscientes no Gerês? Quem é que se mete em aventuras destas, sem antes se informar das condições meteorológicas previstas? Que irresponsabilidade...


Tu não sabes o que aconteceu. Se calhar eles só queriam estar lá de manhã,  sabendo que vinha chuva à tarde mas como se perderam... Não vale a pena criticares sem teres a certeza do que aconteceu.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Fev 2016 às 17:13)

Por cá em pouco tempo foi para 24,6mm


----------



## Paula (6 Fev 2016 às 17:21)

Boa tarde.

É verdade que isto aqui por Braga está bonito. Hoje já apanhei um banho que nem foi bom 
Chove bem acompanhada de fortes rajadas. 9.9ºC, atuais.


----------



## martinus (6 Fev 2016 às 17:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tu não sabes o que aconteceu. Se calhar eles só queriam estar lá de manhã,  sabendo que vinha chuva à tarde mas como se perderam... Não vale a pena criticares sem teres a certeza do que aconteceu.



No Inverno e na montanha todas as horas do dia são necessárias... Não se vai só de manhã. Acho que é justo e pedagógico criticar este tipo de imprudência. Mas, ok, cada um tem a sua opinião...


----------



## dopedagain (6 Fev 2016 às 17:28)

já neva forte em manzaneda!


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2016 às 17:38)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tu não sabes o que aconteceu. Se calhar eles só queriam estar lá de manhã,  sabendo que vinha chuva à tarde mas como se perderam... Não vale a pena criticares sem teres a certeza do que aconteceu.



Em zonas de montanha não se brinca neste tipo de situações, não se vai para lá só de manhã sabendo que vem mau tempo durante a tarde, foi uma irresponsabilidade! Uma irresponsabilidade que vai levar a que bombeiros ou outras entidades arrisquem a vida para os salvar....

Mas não estou a criticar, as pessoas têm que ter consciência dos riscos, coisa que infelizmente não têm.


----------



## boneli (6 Fev 2016 às 17:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tu não sabes o que aconteceu. Se calhar eles só queriam estar lá de manhã,  sabendo que vinha chuva à tarde mas como se perderam... Não vale a pena criticares sem teres a certeza do que aconteceu.



Seja como for foi inconsciente e improdente...se não conheciam o terreno não iam para lá ainda por cima num dia em que estava anunciado alerta amarelo de chuca e queda de neve!! De facto por paninhos quentes sobre quem prevarica e brinca pondo a sua vida e a dos outros (bombeiros) em risco é no mínimo lamentável.

No final da operação devia de ser apresentado a conta a quem teve a infeliz ideia de ir caminhar para a zona do Arado, num dia ONDE JÁ SE PREVIA MAU TEMPO. Desejo a melhor sorte do mundo a quem mais uma vez tem que arriscar a sua vida para encontrar alguém que estava bem era em casa.

Vivemos na républica das bananas é o que é.


----------



## Nando Costa (6 Fev 2016 às 17:43)

Boas tardes. Por aqui um verdadeiro dia de inverno com muita chuva puxada a vento forte. Seriam umas 16h, ainda não chovia, quando observei um bando da gaivotas, aqui na área onde resido. Sinal que há tempestade no mar.


----------



## cookie (6 Fev 2016 às 17:45)

Um verdadeiro dilúvio em perafita. Chuva torrencial por aproximadamente 40 minutos. Vim embora da decathlon e o diluvio, com granizo e vento forte continuava. Em VC tempo muito mais calmo e de momento não chove.


----------



## dopedagain (6 Fev 2016 às 17:48)

Meus amigos ela voltou  CASTRO LABOREIRO ( Parque Nacional Peneda Geres ) Cota 1000m


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2016 às 17:52)

Temperatura em queda: 9,9ºC. 11,68 mm acumulados.


----------



## Nando Costa (6 Fev 2016 às 17:59)

boneli disse:


> Seja como for foi inconsciente e improdente...se não conheciam o terreno não iam para lá ainda por cima num dia em que estava anunciado alerta amarelo de chuca e queda de neve!! De facto por paninhos quentes sobre quem prevarica e brinca pondo a sua vida e a dos outros (bombeiros) em risco é no mínimo lamentável.
> 
> No final da operação devia de ser apresentado a conta a quem teve a infeliz ideia de ir caminhar para a zona do Arado, num dia ONDE JÁ SE PREVIA MAU TEMPO. Desejo a melhor sorte do mundo a quem mais uma vez tem que arriscar a sua vida para encontrar alguém que estava bem era em casa.
> 
> Vivemos na républica das bananas é o que é.



Tem toda a razão. Gente doída é o que é. Escolhem sempre os piores dias para fazer esse tipo de actividades ao ar livre. O verão e os dias grandes é sempre a minha escolha seja para o que for.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2016 às 18:23)

Tudo muito mais calmo agora, o vento rodou para NW causou um rápido arrefecimento.

Estão *8,3ºC* com *97% *de humidade.
Acumulado ficou nos *13,2mm
*
Rajada máxima *87km/h *às 16:30h


----------



## Stinger (6 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

Durante a tarde choveu torrencialmente por canelas gaia com rajadas fortíssimas


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2016 às 19:58)

A EMA de Merelim registou mal a precipitação da linha de instabilidade, 4 mm das 16H às 17H, quando devem ter caído mais de 10 mm.


Dá para ver neste vídeo que caíram uns 7 mm pelo menos, mais a chuva que caíu antes nunca na vida são 4 mm. 

Vejam a fente a aproximar-se, movia-se a uma velocidade alucinante:


Não consegui abrir o vídeo no programa de edição, por isso foi ao natural. A exposição ficou bastante alta, óbvio que não estava tão claro.


----------



## huguh (6 Fev 2016 às 22:34)

potente!


----------



## dopedagain (6 Fev 2016 às 22:43)

huguh disse:


> potente!


Mandem a toda para o minho se quizerem! quero ver boas acumulações amanha na Peneda!


----------



## ampa62 (6 Fev 2016 às 23:52)

Boa noite. A fechar o dia com uns amenos 9°C e 29.5 mm acumulados no dia.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Fev 2016 às 00:15)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento  

Sigo com *8,9ºC* e vento fresco de NW a *18km/h*

Deixo aqui o gráfico da velocidade do vento e rajada na minha estação, brutal a acalmia apôs a passagem da frente ( 17/18h ) e rotação do vento.




O acumulado de ontem ficou nos *18mm*


----------



## james (7 Fev 2016 às 01:25)

Boa noite, 

Noite de aguaceiros e vento forte!


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Fev 2016 às 01:28)

Trovoada a norte!


----------



## jonas (7 Fev 2016 às 07:56)

Por aqui noite de ahuaveiros fortes e vento forte.


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Fev 2016 às 10:21)

Acumulado de ontem 27,6mm


----------



## james (7 Fev 2016 às 14:34)

Boa tarde ,

Tarde de chuva por aqui ...

Tatual :  11 graus


----------



## pedro303 (7 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

Boa tarde pessoal, alguém sabe se há alguma neve na freita?


----------



## dopedagain (7 Fev 2016 às 16:27)

Boa tarde, Serra do soajo ainda tinha alguns centimetros de acumulação hoje de manha  já posto fotos!


----------



## dopedagain (7 Fev 2016 às 16:48)

Parque nacional da peneda gerês! esta foto foi tirada a  cota 1250m ainda com uma exelente acumulação!! das voltas mais fantasticas que dei de bicicleta apesar do frio de rachar ...


----------



## james (7 Fev 2016 às 16:50)

Por aqui, chove novamente! 

E o vento aumenta de intensidade! 

Bela tarde de inverno! 

EDIT: chove bem agora e puxada a vento!


----------



## james (7 Fev 2016 às 16:54)

dopedagain disse:


> Parque nacional da peneda gerês! esta foto foi tirada a  cota 1250m ainda com uma exelente acumulação!! das voltas mais fantasticas que dei de bicicleta apesar do frio de rachar ...




Belíssima foto!

Assim é que se quer as nossas serras bem branquinhas.  Segundo os modelos, nos próximos 10 dias, há hipótese de, pelo menos, mais 2 episódios de neve a cotas médias/ altas.

E o mar está novamente muito agitado, vamos entrar certamente num novo período Meteorologicamente interessante aqui pelo Litoral Norte.


----------



## Nando Costa (7 Fev 2016 às 17:02)

Boas tardes. Por aqui não chove de momento, mas não deve faltar muito. A noite foi de períodos de chuva forte acompanhada de alguma trovoada. E a chuva veio para ficar até dia 15 pelo menos. Bem bom...


----------



## dopedagain (7 Fev 2016 às 19:26)

Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês hoje!


----------



## qwerl (7 Fev 2016 às 21:47)

Boas

Por aqui o dia de ontem foi de chuva, por vezes forte, por vezes com granizo à mistura, e vento forte. Acumulado de *16,5mm* em Grijó, *14,7mm* em Ovar-Serrado, e 
*18mm* em Ovar-Cidade
O dia de hoje foi de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros. *1,5mm* em Grijó,* 2mm* em Ovar(cidade) e *1mm *em Ovar-Serrado.


----------



## james (7 Fev 2016 às 23:16)

Que grande chuvada está a cair, noite de muita chuva!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Fev 2016 às 23:57)

Boa noite,

Chuva fraca com vento à mistura, acumulados *2,5mm*

Estão *10,3ºC* com vento SW/WSW a *23km/h
*
Extremos*: 7,8ºC / 11,9ºC*


----------



## qwerl (8 Fev 2016 às 00:13)

Belos aguaceiros que têm caído esta noite 
Neste momento cai mais um, e puxado a vento. Bela noite de inverno 
Amanhã vou dar um saltinho à praia, dar uma espreitadela ao mar, que vai estar bem agitado. Não é todos os dias que há ondulação com 5 a 6,5m de altura média e 9 a 11 metros de altura máxima com período de 20/21 segundos, e com maré de grande amplitude. No entanto, segurança em primeiro lugar


----------



## james (8 Fev 2016 às 07:15)

Bom dia,

Início de semana com céu muito nublado.

Períodos de chuva.

Vento moderado, por vezes forte. 

Tatual: 12 graus centígrados


----------



## dopedagain (8 Fev 2016 às 13:05)

Fica aqui mais uma de ontem! serra do soajo/ Parque nacional Peneda Gerês!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Fev 2016 às 13:20)

Boas,

Por aqui céu cinzento com alguma morrinha, *0,5mm* acumulados. 

Neste momento *12,4ºC *com *94% *de humidade*.*O vento sopra a *29km/h* de *SW* com rajadas.

Deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei ontem ao final da manhã nas Praias entre Valadares e Francelos












Uma panorâmica desde a Capela do Senhor da Pedra, Miramar :




Fiz também um pequeno video, ver em 1080p HD


----------



## boneli (8 Fev 2016 às 16:08)

dopedagain disse:


> Fica aqui mais uma de ontem! serra do soajo/ Parque nacional Peneda Gerês!



Mas não tens mais nada que fazer do que andar a postar estas vergonhas aqui? 

Ou há neve para todos ou não há para nenhum .

Excelentes fotos!!!


----------



## dopedagain (8 Fev 2016 às 16:17)

boneli disse:


> Mas não tens mais nada que fazer do que andar a postar estas vergonhas aqui?
> 
> Ou há neve para todos ou não há para nenhum .
> 
> Excelentes fotos!!!



Tem que ser, se não ficam muito tristonhos os seguimentos do litoral norte  

Obrigado amigo! abraço


----------



## 1337 (8 Fev 2016 às 17:05)

Vai chover agora á noite? no radar nada aparece, e neste momento já não chove. Estava previsto um aumento de chuva agora á noite mas parece-me que vai ser um fiasco


----------



## qwerl (8 Fev 2016 às 18:35)

Boas

Por aqui foi mais um dia de céu muito nublado e alguma chuva fraca, a maioria durante a noite, que acumulou *5,1mm *segundo a estação de Ovar-Serrado
Neste momento não chove, o céu está muito nublado, o vento sopra moderado e estão *14,7ºC*.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2016 às 18:38)

Boa noite.

Tivemos por cá uma madrugada e dia de aguaceiros, fracos em geral, um ou outro moderado.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *12,4 mm*. Neste mês sigo com *52,6 mm*.

*Tatual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## qwerl (8 Fev 2016 às 21:17)

Caiu há pouco um aguaceiro moderado que fez o acumulado subir para* 6,4mm* na estação de Ovar-Serrado
Neste momento chuvisca acompanhado de algum vento e estão *14,5ºC*

*Edit: *Agora chove bem e puxada a vento, o mar já faz barulho apesar de estarmos na maré vazia, na madrugada é capaz de causar alguns problemas nas zonas mais vulneráveis


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2016 às 00:11)

Boa noite,
Neste momento não chove, ontem o acumulado ficou nos *2,5mm*

Video que fiz por volta das 20h:

Estão *11,7ºC* com vento de *SSW* a *31km/h, *rajada máxima de *54,7km/h.*


A bóia de Leixões já registou ondas com altura superior a *11 metros. *O pico da maré é às 3:10h 
*



*


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2016 às 09:07)

Bom dia,

A chover bem desde há cerca de uma hora. 3,3 mm acumulados. Estão 12,9ºC.


----------



## jonas (9 Fev 2016 às 09:37)

por aqui periodos de chuva por vezes fortes e vento moderado


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2016 às 10:27)

Chuva moderada e nevoeiro neste momento. 4,57 mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas (9 Fev 2016 às 10:31)

Chove forte!


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2016 às 11:16)

Bom dia, 

tempo de chuva por vezes forte, sigo com *11.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento

12.9ºc actuais.


----------



## qwerl (9 Fev 2016 às 11:22)

Boas
Por aqui chuva fraca a moderada desde o início da manhã, com pequenos interregnos.
Grijó vai com *5,1mm *
Ovar com *1mm*.


----------



## jonas (9 Fev 2016 às 11:32)

Que rajada !


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2016 às 12:39)

Continua a chuva, *14.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2016 às 13:39)

Boas,
Nevoeiro e chuva fraca, o acumulado está nos *8,1mm

*
Sigo com *12,2ºC* e vento de *WSW* a *33km/h*. Rajada máxima *66km/h*

**


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2016 às 14:57)

*16.8 mm* acumulados, continua a chuva, há pouco foi bem intensa e com gotas grossas 

12.6 ºc actuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2016 às 16:39)

Boa tarde.

Por cá a chuva tem sido quase contínua, com pequenos períodos de moderada a forte, empurrada (puxada) pelo vento que se tem feito sentir por vezes moderado com rajadas.
O acumulado de ontem ficou nos *23,1 mm*.
*Hoje* o *acumulado* já está nos *37,8 mm*.
O *acumulado do mês* ultrapassou os 100 mm: *101,1 mm*.

*Tatual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 94%

*​A precipitação prevista para 6ª feira, pelo GFS, aumentou de novo. Como sempre uma saída de sonho a das 6h - a ver como será a mais realista das 12h. Ainda faltam muitas horas, mas mesmo o ECMWF promete uma sexta-feira e um sábado varridos pela chuva...

Epá, continuação de bom *CARNAVAL*!


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2016 às 17:09)

Bem, como previa, a saída do *GFS das 12h* amainou a quantidade de chuva nos próximos 10 dias.
Depois de prever uns "escandalosos" 360 mm, passou a prever uns simplórios 240 mm. 

Entretanto a chuva que se fazia notar fraca, começa a cair moderada agora.
O *acumulado* vai aumentando desta maneira, seguindo já nos* 39,9 mm*.

Tempo cinzentão, com o céu encoberto...*Assim não dá!* Assim como vou para a rua mostrar o meu _moreno invernal_?


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2016 às 17:16)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bem, como previa, a saída do *GFS das 12h* amainou a quantidade de chuva nos próximos 10 dias.
> Depois de prever uns "escandalosos" 360 mm, passou a prever uns simplórios 240 mm.
> 
> Entretanto a chuva que se fazia notar fraca, começa a cair moderada agora.
> ...


Ainda assim, muita chuva, vai provocar problemas, parece-me


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2016 às 17:19)

Atingi agora os *20 mm*, continua a chover certinho 

O ISEP segue com 21.1 mm:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## qwerl (9 Fev 2016 às 17:41)

Boas

Ao início da tarde a chuva aumentou de intensidade e tem chovido moderadamente e certinho até agora, sem parar. Tanta chuva 
Acumulado em Ovar de *15,8mm*
Grijó com *9,4mm*
Neste momento continua exatamente a mesma coisa,


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2016 às 17:58)

Vai chovendo moderado, *5,5mm* acumulados na última hora, *18,3mm* total do dia

Está mais fresco, atuais *10,4ºC* com o vento a diminuir de intensidade.


----------



## qwerl (9 Fev 2016 às 18:00)

Chuva forte e certinha neste momento


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2016 às 18:01)

Chove bem, *23.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## qwerl (9 Fev 2016 às 19:27)

A chuva acalmou, neste momento já só chuvisca.
Acumulado de *20,1mm* em Ovar.
*11,2mm* em Ovar

Foi um dia muito molhado, com horas e horas consecutivas a chover fraco a moderado, com curtos períodos de chuva mais intensa. Tudo escorre água.
Parece que nos próximos dias a situação vai manter-se ou piorar, o que poderá dar problemas dada a saturação dos solos


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2016 às 19:33)

*24.6 mm* acumulados por aqui, mais fresco com 10.5 ºc actuais.

O mês segue com *55,4 mm* acumulados


----------



## james (10 Fev 2016 às 00:20)

Boa noite, 

Hoje tivemos um dia encoberto ( belíssimo céu de inverno esteve hoje,  muito carregado e sombrio, gosto muito)  e com períodos de chuva fraca / moderada ( forte em alguns períodos da madrugada e da tarde) . 
Vento moderado. 

Tmax: 13 graus 
Tatual: 11 graus


----------



## james (10 Fev 2016 às 07:57)

Bom dia, 

Chove bem por cá. 

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto. 

Períodos de chuva. 

Vento moderado a forte. 

Tatual: 12 graus centígrados


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2016 às 08:20)

Bom dia .
Chuva forte e certinha neste momento


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2016 às 08:29)

Bom dia,

chove certinho, tempo muito fechado, sigo com *5.6 mm* acumulados e 13.6 ºc.

*829,2 mm* desde o dia 01/10/2015


----------



## cookie (10 Fev 2016 às 10:21)

Ontem dia de vento moderado e chuva também moderada que abrandou à noite. Hoje dia de vento moderado e chuva miúda persistente e muito desagradável.


----------



## qwerl (10 Fev 2016 às 11:51)

Boas

Mais um dia de céu muito nublado e períodos de chuva fraca a moderada,
*3,1mm* acumulados em Ovar
O dia de ontem terminou com *21,1mm* na mesma estação. 
Neste momento chuvisca e o vento é moderado


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2016 às 12:53)

Chove bem!


----------



## qwerl (10 Fev 2016 às 14:12)

De vez em quando caem alguns chuviscos/aguaceiros fracos.
Vento moderado. *4,1mm* em Ovar.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2016 às 15:43)




----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2016 às 15:53)

Se hoje ja acontecem coisas dessas depois de sexta e sabado os rios vao ter p seu caudal muito cheio e os solos muito saturados...


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Fev 2016 às 20:35)

Boas, 


vai chovendo moderadamente por aqui. Mais um dia de céu encoberto e a morrinhar constantemente.


O pluviómetro da EMA de Merelim parece que deu o berro. 0,3 mm ontem é um valor totalmente irreal. Agora desapareceu do mapa.


----------



## qwerl (10 Fev 2016 às 22:46)

Boas

Por aqui a tarde foi de céu encoberto e alguns chuviscos. O acumulado de hoje é *4,1mm* em Ovar
Neste momento chuvisca e o vento é fraco


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2016 às 23:54)

Boa noite.

Depois dos *49,5 mm* de *acumulado* de ontem, hoje sigo com _apenas_ *48,3 mm*...
Mais uns minutos e quem sabe igualo o valor de ontem.
No mês já contabilizo* 161,0 mm* de precipitação.

A chuva tem alternado entre fraca e moderada, com alguns curtos períodos de forte - tem sido 2 dias muito húmidos, com precipitações constantes.
Ainda agora vim de Penafiel, passando pela cidade de Paredes e apanhei chuva moderada a forte, com muita água a correr nas estradas - certas zonas estão perigosas, com boas condições para "aquaplanning".
O vento também tem soprado constantemente, moderado com rajadas, por vezes mais fraco.

*Tatual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 97%*​
Como se pode ver nesta imagem, a estação de Luzim-Penafiel contabiliza muitas horas de chuva:


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2016 às 00:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ainda agora vim de Penafiel, passando pela cidade de Paredes e apanhei chuva moderada a forte, com muita água a correr nas estradas - certas zonas estão perigosas, com boas condições para "aquaplanning".


 offtopic: Por acaso têm ocorrido alguns despistes nos últimos dias,  nos concelhos de Penafiel e Guimarães(a fonte é minha, o sitio onde trabalho opera nesses dois concelhos).


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2016 às 00:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> offtopic: Por acaso têm ocorrido alguns despistes nos últimos dias,  nos concelhos de Penafiel e Guimarães(a fonte é minha, o sitio onde trabalho opera nesses dois concelhos).



Esta zona interior tem tido presença de água, constante, no piso nos últimos tempos.
Quando temos uma época festiva com este ingrediente, temos pela certa muitos despistes...

Novo dia, mais 1,0 mm de acumulado.
Até amanhã.


----------



## james (11 Fev 2016 às 02:01)

Boa noite,

Por aqui chove ininterruptamente e puxada a vento. 

Resumo do dia: 
Céu muito nublado ou encoberto. 

Períodos de chuva persistente. 

Vento moderado a forte. 

Tmax: 14 graus centígrados 
Tatual: 12 graus centígrados


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2016 às 06:56)

Bom dia, 

*13.8 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada, neste momento não chove. 

13.0 ºc actuais e 97% HR


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2016 às 07:47)

Bom dia.

O início da madrugada trouxe bastante chuva, mas agora a chuva é fraca\chuvisco.
O *acumulado* é até ao momento de *25,4 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco e o céu encontra-se encoberto.

Na* imagem de radar* observam-se claramente 3 zonas distintas no nosso litoral: O Alto Minho com mais chuva, a zona litoral abaixo de Viana do castelo que deverá estar sem precipitação de momento, e a zona mais interior abaixo de Braga que terá chuva fraca.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Fev 2016 às 11:22)

Bom dia,

Estou neste momento em Paços de Ferreira e, fazendo justiça a este "penico", está a chover moderadamente!


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2016 às 15:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia,
> Estou neste momento em Paços de Ferreira e, fazendo justiça a este "penico", está a chover moderadamente!


Bem vindo...

Realmente por cá o céu mantém-se muito nublado a encoberto.
Vamos tendo períodos de chuva fraca\chuvisco pela tarde, sempre curtos.
Nota-se a atmosfera muito saturada o que propicia a abundante precipitação.
Parece que vamos ter muitas horas de chuva, moderada, por vezes forte. A tónica é este chuva ser persistente e manter as linhas de água no limite.
Andei há pouco na zona da nascente do rio Leça e a água é mesmo muita. Aquela zona de montanha tem muitas nascentes, muita água a escorrer por tudo o que é canto. Se se verificar a chuva prevista, o Leça promete sair do seu leito e causar alguns problemas - esperemos que não! 
Aqui em Paços os rios estão dentro dos seus leitos, mas perto de transbordar. Amanhã de manhã já deverão andar a passear nos campos...

O *acumulado* por cá subiu para os *28,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 12,7ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## dopedagain (11 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

Rio Lima a trollar o pessoal


----------



## qwerl (11 Fev 2016 às 18:35)

Boas

Noite de chuva moderada, por vezes forte, que fez com que o rio que passa aqui à beira fosse bastante cheio, não muito longe do limite, hoje de manhã. Ao longo do dia foi baixando gradualmente, mantendo mesmo assim um bom caudal.
Ovar com *10,7mm*, mas tenho a certeza que por aqui foi bastante mais.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Fev 2016 às 18:43)

dopedagain disse:


> Rio Lima a trollar o pessoal


É incrível como continuam a estacionar carros aí


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Fev 2016 às 19:37)

Estou numa casa em Tenões, que fica numa encosta perto do Bom Jesus. Esta zona é propícia a deslizamento de terras, não gostava de morar aqui.

Mesmo em frente à casa:






Isto foi na primeira quinzena de Janeiro, mas ainda está tudo na mesma. Apanhou um carro.

Neste momento não chove e está um ar algo ameno.


----------



## qwerl (11 Fev 2016 às 20:15)

Tudo calmo neste momento, céu muito nublado e um vento fraco. Daqui a umas horas o cenário será completamente diferente. A bonança antes da tempestade...
Está bastante ameno lá fora, temperatura atual de *14,9ºC*


----------



## james (11 Fev 2016 às 20:18)

Chove bem por cá!


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2016 às 20:40)

Cheiro muito forte por aqui, não sei o que será, a minha mae disse que parece gás natural ?! Alguém da zona confirma? (há relatos de mau cheiro um pouco por toda a zona de felgueiras\fafe)
Começa a chover...


----------



## qwerl (11 Fev 2016 às 20:45)

Já pinga por aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Fev 2016 às 20:52)

Imagem de radar imponente:


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2016 às 20:52)

Chove por aqui, sigo com *14.8 mm* acumulados 

12.7 ºc  actuais.


----------



## james (11 Fev 2016 às 21:08)

Chove torrencialmente, que dilúvio!!! 

Impressionante!


----------



## jonas (11 Fev 2016 às 21:09)

Alerta laranja lancado pelo ipma entre as 6 h e as 18h para o litoral norte


----------



## jonas (11 Fev 2016 às 21:10)

james disse:


> Chove torrencialmente, que dilúvio!!!
> 
> Impressionante!


Ja comeca o evento!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Fev 2016 às 21:12)

Chuva forte


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Fev 2016 às 21:14)

cstools.net disse:


> O melhor vem estes próximos dias, tal e qual as previsões adiantadas que dei ao inicio do mês no outro tópico.


cstools.net, desse lado dai? Confirmas? Aqui está demais..


----------



## guimeixen (11 Fev 2016 às 21:15)

Chuva torrencial neste momento!


----------



## RamalhoMR (11 Fev 2016 às 21:18)

Chove copiosamente aqui em Gualtar....


----------



## Paula (11 Fev 2016 às 21:19)

Chove imenso por aqui!


----------



## martinus (11 Fev 2016 às 21:21)

Aqui já está a esgaçar. Está tudo ensopado. Atenção aos rios, barragens, deslizamentos e desmoronamentos de terras. Dentro em breve vamos ter saudades do Verão. Já enche!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Fev 2016 às 21:22)

Chuva forte em Tenões


----------



## ogalo (11 Fev 2016 às 21:24)

Pareceu me ver um relâmpago !!!será ?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Fev 2016 às 21:25)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Chuva forte em Tenões



Confirmo. Por estas bandas chuva forte e ouvi há pouco um trovão !!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Fev 2016 às 21:28)

Por acaso também vi um flash há pouco mas não tenho a certeza se era trovoada.


----------



## qwerl (11 Fev 2016 às 21:28)

Por aqui ainda nada, só umas pingas e o vento um pouco mais forte...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Fev 2016 às 21:29)

É incrível!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Fev 2016 às 21:34)

cstools.net disse:


> Ñão há registo.
> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=10



Garanto-te que ouvi bem um trovão e pelo som inconfundível parecia vir do lado de Barcelos ou seja do lado do mar (oeste).


----------



## Andre Barbosa (11 Fev 2016 às 21:49)

Estava na rua quando passou essa enorme chuvada por Braga. 
Vi um flash, era trovoada. 
Mais 5 minutos de chuva e inundava a cidade.


----------



## huguh (11 Fev 2016 às 22:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> É incrível!



bela "faixa"!
infelizmente com as montanhas pelo caminho e o Marão mesmo aqui ao lado, pouca coisa passa para o lado de cá!


----------



## qwerl (11 Fev 2016 às 22:12)

Aqui é só pingos  Já não sei o que é uma trovoada...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Fev 2016 às 22:13)

huguh disse:


> bela "faixa"!
> infelizmente com as montanhas pelo caminho e o Marão mesmo aqui ao lado, pouca coisa passa para o lado de cá!


Pois é, a frente enfraqueceu bastante ao progredir para o interior. Não passa de chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## james (11 Fev 2016 às 22:59)

Por aqui, continua a chover muito e puxada a muito vento!!! 

Grande temporal!


----------



## ampa62 (11 Fev 2016 às 23:26)

Por aqui por Covas foi  dos dias mais chuvosos do ano. 49.3 mm acumulados até há instantes.


----------



## cookie (11 Fev 2016 às 23:41)

Vento moderado a forte e aguaceiros por vezes fortes.


----------



## ampa62 (12 Fev 2016 às 00:05)

Se bem me recordo foi o terceiro dia mais chuvoso deste ano com 51.6 mm


----------



## Stinger (12 Fev 2016 às 01:18)

Estive há instantes na serra de santa justa e as bases das nuvens "colidiam e colidem" com esta dita serra , e é fantastico ver o nevoeiro a passar constantemente e a chuva miudinha com ela ... um aspecto lindo e que mostra um inverno como deve ser hummm que bom !


----------



## james (12 Fev 2016 às 01:18)

Continua a chover bem e sem parar , com muito vento à mistura, que provoca verdadeiras ondas de chuva! .


Filme do dia: 

Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas durante a tarde. 
Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes a partir do final da manhã. A partir do final da tarde, períodos de chuva por vezes forte e persistente. 
Vento moderado,  tornando - se forte para a noite. 

Tmax: 15 graus centigrados 
Tatual: 13 graus centígrados 

Bons seguimentos.


----------



## 1337 (12 Fev 2016 às 02:23)

Impressionante foi a chuvada que caiu das 23h á meia noite, acumulei 17,7 mm nessa hora


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Fev 2016 às 05:11)

Meteofan disse:


> Cheiro muito forte por aqui, não sei o que será, a minha mae disse que parece gás natural ?! Alguém da zona confirma? (há relatos de mau cheiro um pouco por toda a zona de felgueiras\fafe)
> Começa a chover...


http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=5025541


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Fev 2016 às 06:42)

Dilúvio


----------



## tugaafonso (12 Fev 2016 às 06:56)

Em Lousada desde as 6h00 que chove forte e de forma persistente.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2016 às 07:11)

Bom dia.

Por paços de Ferreira não dei conta do mau cheiro...é uma terra asseada, bem lavada! Não admira, com o que chove...
Chove muito aqui pelo Vale do Sousa.
Já tenho um *acumulado* de *39,9 mm*.
O vento sopra geralmente moderado com rajadas de SO.

*Tatual: 13,5ºC
Hr: 100%*​


----------



## jonas (12 Fev 2016 às 07:28)

Aqui chove fraco


----------



## RamalhoMR (12 Fev 2016 às 08:19)

Bom dia

Tempo mesmo fechado este......Chuva fraca a moderada e sempre certinha. O vento sopra moderado.
Quem for trabalhar ( como o meu caso ) e mesma coisa que......


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2016 às 08:49)

Bom dia,

muita chuva pelo Porto e com algum nevoeiro, sigo com *25.2 mm* acumulados 

13.8 ºc actuais


----------



## cookie (12 Fev 2016 às 08:54)

Por vc vento moderado e chuva ora fraca ora forte.


----------



## james (12 Fev 2016 às 08:55)

Bom dia, 

Chove torrencialmente, por aqui, neste momento. 

Chove sem parar à já 14 horas.  Choveu muito toda a noite. O acumulado deve ser bastante elevado. 

Muito vento também. 

Tatual e Tmin: 13 graus centígrados


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2016 às 09:49)

Chuva e mais chuva, *32.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Fev 2016 às 10:03)

Nevoeiro cerrado e bastante chuva, o acumulado segue nos *19,8mm*

Vento de WSW a *36km/h *com rajadas fortes.

Neste momento *13ºC* e *100%* de humidade


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2016 às 10:09)

Bom dia.

O *acumulado* por aqui está nos *53,6 mm*.
A chuva é contínua, alternando entre o fraca a moderada, com períodos de forte.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas, de SO.
Pelo que vi, a zona interior do Alto Minho está a ser também bem regada - a estação de Melgaço já leva 59,4 mm.
Desta vez os grandes rios do norte vão sair das margens sem dúvida nenhuma - a chuva é transversal a todo o NO, abundante, com solos saturados e com a persistência prevista.
Condições assim excelentes () para inundações em muitas zonas. Parece que Ponte de Lima não escapará de ter lojas inundadas...


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Fev 2016 às 10:22)

Por aqui rajada de *70,8km/h*

Chuva moderada puxada a vento, a bater nas janelas a grande velocidade
*20,3mm* acumulados


----------



## jonas (12 Fev 2016 às 10:26)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2016 às 10:28)

Suspeito que devem ter mudado a instalação da estação  SMPC no quartel dos Sapadores Bombeiros do Porto para um local mais exposto, pois está a registar muito bem a precipitação e com valores mais próximos da minha e da do ISEP:

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO9

Segue neste momento com 32.2 mm acumulados


----------



## ampa62 (12 Fev 2016 às 11:41)

Bom dia. Sigo com 12.4º C e 42.2 mm acumulados. O total desde o inicio do ano já vai em 680.4 mm.


----------



## cookie (12 Fev 2016 às 11:45)

O temporal sgravou-se e chove forte ha seguramente 1hora.


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2016 às 11:54)

Lamas de Mouro segue com *63,5mm* nas últimas 6h!

Melgaço, bem no vale do Minho, segue com *80,8mm* hoje!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Fev 2016 às 11:57)

Chuva forte puxada a vento!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Fev 2016 às 11:58)

AnDré disse:


> Lamas de Mouro segue com *63,5mm* nas últimas 6h!
> 
> Melgaço, bem no vale do Minho, segue com *80,8mm* hoje!



Onde vais buscar esses valores?


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2016 às 12:01)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Onde vais buscar esses valores?



Lamas de Mouro é uma estação do IPMA: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Lamas de Mouro, P.Ribeiro
A estação de Melgaço, é de um membro do fórum: http://www.meteomelgaco.com/


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Fev 2016 às 12:04)

Alguém sabe como estão as albufeiras, ribeiros aqui pelo litoral?!


----------



## RamalhoMR (12 Fev 2016 às 12:09)

E chove e chove e chove e chove e chove sem dar tréguas.Com intensidade.O vento aumentou de intensidade tambem. De vez em quando uma ou outra rajada mais intensa. Braga vai virar Veneza nao tarda....

Sinto-me em Londres.


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2016 às 12:13)

RamalhoMR disse:


> E chove e chove e chove e chove e chove sem dar tréguas.Com intensidade.O vento aumentou de intensidade tambem. De vez em quando uma ou outra rajada mais intensa. Braga vai virar Veneza nao tarda....
> 
> Sinto-me em Londres.



Braga é bem mais chuvosa que Londres.
Talvez em termos de número de horas de chuva ao longo de um ano a coisa equilibre, não sei.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Fev 2016 às 12:32)

Bom dia.

Muita chuva e o vento também vai soprando forte. Sigo com 16.5mm e rajada max. de 58 km/h.


----------



## karkov (12 Fev 2016 às 12:38)

Em Guimarães, na zona onde habito, o rio está no limiar de passar por cima da ponte de Souto... e ainda a procissão vai no adro...


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2016 às 13:02)

Chuva e mais chuva, por vezes forte, sigo com *47.8 mm* acumulados 

*48.8 mm* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html

Há grandes lençóis de água em muitas zonas, cuidado com a estrada


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2016 às 13:22)

*82 mm* em Paços de Ferreira ( estação do Aristocrata ):

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPA2#history

A continua a chover assim vão ocorrer problemas nas bacias hidrográficas..


----------



## Nunotex (12 Fev 2016 às 13:54)

O Rio Este em Braga está mesmo nos limites... se já não saiu...


----------



## jpmartins (12 Fev 2016 às 13:54)

Sigo com 21.1mm.


----------



## dopedagain (12 Fev 2016 às 14:23)

Rio lima já nos limites!


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2016 às 15:32)

Boa tarde.

Por cá continua a chuva moderada, com alguns períodos de maior intensidade.
O vento para já mantêm-se a soprar entre o fraco a moderado - amanhã aumenta de intensidade! 
O *acumulado* subiu para os *91,4 mm* (deverei ultrapassar novamente os 100 litros...).

A estação de Melgaço já leva 98,3 mm - ver aqui

*Rio Eiriz* aqui perto, pelas 10h:


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2016 às 15:59)

Melgaço : *100.40 mm* desde as 0 horas de hoje: 

http://www.meteomelgaco.com/


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2016 às 16:36)

*Câmara de Gaia alerta para a subida do rio*


Em Atualização | A Câmara de Gaia lançou um aviso à população para a "possibilidade de subida das águas do rio Douro até ao limite das estradas marginais".

As equipas de proteção civil estão em alerta", pode ler-se no facebook da presidência do Município de Gaia, sublinhando que a preia-mar ocorrerá às 17.45 horas.

A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil também avisou, na passada quinta-feira, para a possibilidade de inundações rápidas em zonas historicamente vulneráveis, nomeadamente nas bacias do rio Douro, Minho, Lima, Cávado, Ave, Vouga e Mondego, devido à precipitação persistente.

As cheias poderão serão uma consequência. O estado de alerta da Proteção Civil mantém-se até às 24 horas do próximo sábado.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...va de Gaia&Option=Interior&content_id=5026887


----------



## 1337 (12 Fev 2016 às 16:40)

Aviso à População: PONTE DE LIMA
Segundo comunicado do Sr° Vasco Ferraz, Vereador da Câmara Municipal de Ponte de Lima, responsável pela pasta da Protecção Civil Municipal:
"Segundo informações da ANPC do distrito de Viana do Castelo existe risco das águas subirem acima do passeio 25 de Abril em Ponte de lima, pelo que se avisa toda a população que possa ser prejudicada que tome todas as precauções necessárias para salvaguardar bens e pessoas. Aconselha-se todos os comerciantes da zona ribeirinha e todos os proprietários de viaturas estacionadas no passeio e da Alameda de S. João a salvaguardar os seu bens".


----------



## jonas (12 Fev 2016 às 16:41)

Por aqui chove moderado por vezes forte os rios aqui a volta já saltaram as margens


----------



## ZeppY (12 Fev 2016 às 16:44)

Rio Leça em Travagem - Ermesinde alguns momentos atrás



Spoiler: Fotos


----------



## Stinger (12 Fev 2016 às 17:03)

Acham que é seguro ir as eolicas da serra do alvao pela estrada de terra batida ?

Aquilo vai dar a uma zona de 1300 metros de altitude e nao tem grande inclinaçao 

PS: o forum já está a brekar todo


----------



## Topê (12 Fev 2016 às 17:07)

Ai está o Litoral Norte a demonstrar todo o seu potencial nestes eventos, e nestas superficies frontais consecutivas que varrem o Litoral Norte com muita facilidade.


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2016 às 17:08)

1337 disse:


> Aviso à População: PONTE DE LIMA
> Segundo comunicado do Sr° Vasco Ferraz, Vereador da Câmara Municipal de Ponte de Lima, responsável pela pasta da Protecção Civil Municipal:
> "Segundo informações da ANPC do distrito de Viana do Castelo existe risco das águas subirem acima do passeio 25 de Abril em Ponte de lima, pelo que se avisa toda a população que possa ser prejudicada que tome todas as precauções necessárias para salvaguardar bens e pessoas. Aconselha-se todos os comerciantes da zona ribeirinha e todos os proprietários de viaturas estacionadas no passeio e da Alameda de S. João a salvaguardar os seu bens".



No inicio de Janeiro Alto Lindoso foi uma verdadeira barreira ao caudal do Lima. Mas agora o caudal de saída já vai em 500m3/s. E está sem capacidade de reter mais água.
Poderá ser uma grande cheia em Ponte de Lima.


----------



## 1337 (12 Fev 2016 às 17:17)

AnDré disse:


> No inicio de Janeiro Alto Lindoso foi uma verdadeira barreira ao caudal do Lima. Mas agora o caudal de saída já vai em 500m3/s. E está sem capacidade de reter mais água.
> Poderá ser uma grande cheia em Ponte de Lima.


Em Janeiro pouco tinha chovido, tinha muita capacidade de encaixe também, agora a história já é diferente, com o que choveu em Janeiro e esta chuva seguida que está a ocorrer não vai ter hipótese. Será que vou ter um " 2001" outra vez por cá? Com o Lima a inundar as casas?


----------



## GabKoost (12 Fev 2016 às 17:38)

Rio Ave já ultrapassou as suas margens à muito e inundou, como sempre o faz, o parque Fluvial das Caldas das Taipas:











E continua a subir pelo que nada de bom se adivinha.


----------



## RamalhoMR (12 Fev 2016 às 17:44)

Perto do Instituto de Nanotecnologia assim estava o Rio Este

Neste momento continua a chover,embora com menor intensidade e o nevoeiro querer aparecer.


----------



## jonas (12 Fev 2016 às 17:51)

Chove forte


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2016 às 17:56)

Chove com muita intensidade, o trânsito está caótico muitos lençóis de água, sigo com *56.4 mm* acumulados e a subir 

*134,6 mm* este mês , *931,8 mm* desde 01/10/2015


----------



## Thomar (12 Fev 2016 às 17:58)

1337 disse:


> Em Janeiro pouco tinha chovido, tinha muita capacidade de encaixe também, agora a história já é diferente, com o que choveu em Janeiro e esta chuva seguida que está a ocorrer não vai ter hipótese. Será que vou ter um " 2001" outra vez por cá? Com o Lima a inundar as casas?


De cheias parece que já não te livras... 

HOJE às 17:38
*Mau tempo: Águas do rio podem invadir ruas de Ponte de Lima*

*O comandante dos bombeiros de Ponte de Lima disse à Lusa que o rio Lima poderá invadir, hoje ao fim do dia, as ruas da zona ribeirinha devido ao mau tempo e às descargas da barragem do Alto-Lindoso.*
«A barragem está a debitar cerca de 750 metros cúbicos de água por segundo e dentro de quatro horas podermos sentir o efeito dessas descargas no nível das águas do rio Lima que poderá galgar o paredão e invadir o Passeio 25 de abril e a Alameda de São João», afirmou Carlos Lima.

O comandante da corporação local adiantou que os comerciantes daquela zona ribeirinha da vila já foram aconselhados a tomar medidas de prevenção para evitar prejuízos.

Diário Digital / Lusa
Fonte: http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=811516


----------



## dopedagain (12 Fev 2016 às 18:15)

Thomar disse:


> De cheias parece que já não te livras...
> 
> HOJE às 17:38
> *Mau tempo: Águas do rio podem invadir ruas de Ponte de Lima*
> ...



O lima aqui em ponte de lima está quase a galgar para os passeios.
Video da barragem do lindoso hoje a tarde!


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2016 às 18:28)

Melgaço :*111.20 mm* 

http://www.meteomelgaco.com/

Paços de Ferreira (Aristocrata): *106.17mm* 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPA2#history


Por aqui continua a chover com intensidade, não pára


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Fev 2016 às 18:36)

A estação do Aristocrata não deverá atingir o recorde de Janeiro, mas andará lá perto, incrível.
Venha de lá a neve, já chega de chuva


----------



## jonas (12 Fev 2016 às 18:52)

Continua a chover com itensidade


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2016 às 18:58)

Boa noite.

O recorde não atingirei, uma vez que se afigura improvável o aumento da intensidade da precipitação até às 24h - recordo que nessa altura tive uma mistura entre precipitação estratiforme e convectiva (às 1ªs horas da madrugada). Também não é fácil ultrapassar os 160 mm.

Por agora continua a chuva moderada, aumentando o *acumulado* para *109,5 mm*.
No* total do mês* já tenho *304,3 mm*.
A temperatura está estagnada nos 13ºC.
O vento sopra moderado de OSO.

*Tatual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 100%*​


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2016 às 19:00)

O ISEP atingiu agora os *60.2 mm
*
http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Por aqui pouco falta com *59.2 mm* acumulados e continua a chover


----------



## dopedagain (12 Fev 2016 às 19:07)

ponte de lima: 83.31mm  

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=41.753686099999996,-8.5774297


----------



## huguh (12 Fev 2016 às 19:13)

Está a passar na tvi24 que a Proteção Civil confirma que o rio Águeda bateu hoje o seu recorde de caudal! e ainda pode piorar durante a noite. Linha da beira Alta cortada

http://www.regiaodeagueda.com/site/chuva-persistente-provoca-cheia-em-agueda/


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2016 às 19:17)

Atingi agora os *60 mm*, estava a ver que não  e  que ia ser um fiasco 

Continua a chover certinho


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2016 às 19:17)

Snifa disse:


> Melgaço :*111.20 mm*
> http://www.meteomelgaco.com/



116mm agora. Até ao fim do dia ainda pode bater o máximo diário (desde Nov/2007) dessa estação que são 131.6 mm a 3 de Outubro 2010.


----------



## huguh (12 Fev 2016 às 19:22)

*Vizela encerra duas pontes devido à subida do rio*

A Câmara de Vizela anunciou esta sexta-feira que encerrou à circulação rodoviárias e pedonal a Ponte Velha, sobre o rio Vizela, e a travessia para peões no Parque das Termas, devido ao mau tempo que se faz sentir há várias horas no concelho.

"Tendo em atenção as condições climatéricas adversas, assim como o aumento do caudal do rio Vizela, informa-se que se encontra encerrada ao trânsito e acesso pedonal a Ponte Velha", lê-se num comunicado da autarquia.

Aquela infraestrutura faz a ligação entre as freguesias de Santo Adrião e Tagilde, através da rua de Lamelas.

A ponte encerrada no Parque das Termas, também sobre o rio Vizela, situa-se junto ao campo de ténis.

Segundo a autarquia, "estes condicionamentos serão estabelecidos por tempo indeterminado, até estarem asseguradas as condições para levantamento das referidas restrições".

A Câmara de Vizela alerta também, de acordo com a informação meteorológica, "para um agravamento das condições meteorológicas nos próximos dias".


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Fev 2016 às 19:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> O recorde não atingirei, uma vez que se afigura improvável o aumento da intensidade da precipitação até às 24h - recordo que nessa altura tive uma mistura entre precipitação estratiforme e convectiva (às 1ªs horas da madrugada). Também não é fácil ultrapassar os 160 mm.
> 
> ...


Sim seria muito difícil atingir esse valor de 160mm, muita chuva mesmo. Sim nessa altura durante a madrugada houve aguaceiros convectivos acompanhados de trovoada que descarregaram muita água em pouco tempo, foi o que fez o acumulado ser tão elevado. Desta vez foi 100% estratiforme. às 8 da manha já havia estações perto dos 100mm....


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2016 às 19:30)

huguh disse:


> Está a passar na tvi24 que a Proteção Civil confirma que o rio Águeda bateu hoje o seu recorde de caudal! e ainda pode piorar durante a noite. Linha da beira Alta cortada
> 
> http://www.regiaodeagueda.com/site/chuva-persistente-provoca-cheia-em-agueda/



Tudo o que cai nesta estação de Varzielas, na Serra do Caramulo, vai dar ao Águeda, já deve ir acima dos 900mm desde o início do ano. Isto são os dados até ontem às 9h da manhã, entretanto já devem ter chovido mais uns 100m.

http://snirh.pt/snirh/_dadosbase/si...ars=413026594&tmin=01/01/2016&tmax=12/02/2016
Estou curioso para saber quanto lá choveu hoje, só dá para ver amanhã de madrugada. Vouzela, no sopé da Serra vai com 63mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2016 às 19:42)

*Deslizamentos de terras e inundações em vários locais*

*Mau tempo faz estragos a Norte*

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/sociedade/mau-tempo-faz-estragos-a-norte/56be32a80cf2bd2dbd2cd139

Neste album de 28 fotos, algumas delas já de maiores dimensões

*Águeda sofre maiores cheias de quatro anos*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## jonas (12 Fev 2016 às 19:53)

Que brutalidde! A nao esquecer o dia de amanha


----------



## boneli (12 Fev 2016 às 19:59)

E já tinham feito funerais antecipados ao Inverno....


----------



## camrov8 (12 Fev 2016 às 20:02)

andava tudo desanimado em Dezembro agora cá por cima os solos já não aguentam tanta água  e tudo que é linha de água esta a alagar


----------



## jonas (12 Fev 2016 às 20:47)

Continua a chover


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2016 às 21:14)




----------



## SLM (12 Fev 2016 às 21:27)

Rio Vizela encerra algumas estradas em Fafe já no início do dia de hoje


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2016 às 21:42)

Simplesmente não para de chover, sigo com *70.8 mm* acumulados 

13.5 ºc  actuais, no Domingo por esta hora já não estará assim 

Em Melgaço uns expressivos *130 mm *desde as 0 horas de hoje 

http://www.meteomelgaco.com/


----------



## jonas (12 Fev 2016 às 21:54)

Amanha o ipma mete aviso laranja ate as 18h


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Fev 2016 às 22:05)

Alguns dados interessantes da rede MeteoGalicia (Precipitação acumulada diária):

*- Nome estación:* Fornelos de Montes
*Concello:* Fornelos de Montes
*Altitude:* 705 m
*Precipitación acumulada (mm): *_ 156.4_

*- Nome estación:* Rebordelo
*Concello:* Cotobade
*Altitude:* 367 m
*Precipitación acumulada (mm): *_ 127.9_

*- Nome estación:* A Granxa
*Concello: *Ponteareas 
*Altitude:* 41 m
*Precipitación acumulada (mm): * _117.6_


----------



## meteoamador (12 Fev 2016 às 22:06)

Carrega bem neste momento quanto aos acumulados, é que esta difícil nem no IPMA, nem no wunderground se conseguem dados de precipitação daqui da zona.
Para variar o meu sensor de temperatura também se foi .


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Fev 2016 às 22:17)

meteoamador disse:


> Carrega bem neste momento quanto aos acumulados, é que esta difícil nem no IPMA, nem no wunderground se conseguem dados de precipitação daqui da zona.
> Para variar o meu sensor de temperatura também se foi .



Boa noite Caro meteoamador,

A estação oficial de Braga (Merelim) só está a fornecer a temperatura neste momento. O mais importante (precipitação) está sem dados quando está a fazer mesmo falta para estatísticas.

*Dados da estação da rede Wunderground (Quinta da Capela-Braga/Sul IUEBRAGA1) >>> 93.5 mm (até às 21:00)*


----------



## qwerl (12 Fev 2016 às 22:42)

Boas

Dia de muita chuva e vento, um verdadeiro dia de inverno  Já não vejo o sol desde sábado passado.
Acumulado de *37,9mm* em Ovar. Por aqui o rio já está quase no limite, com uma corrente bastante forte.


----------



## meteoamador (12 Fev 2016 às 22:42)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro meteoamador,
> 
> A estação oficial de Braga (Merelim) só está a fornecer a temperatura neste momento. O mais importante (precipitação) está sem dados quando está a fazer mesmo falta para estatísticas.
> 
> *Dados da estação da rede Wunderground (Quinta da Capela-Braga/Sul IUEBRAGA1) >>> 93.5 mm (até às 21:00)*



É neste momento a mais próxima com dados de precipitação disponível ainda assim fica a cerca de 20 km de distancia de onde eu moro, a ema de Merelim já esta assim há  alguns dias, o que é relativamente mau visto ser a única estação oficial do distrito de Braga.

Já agora esta estação é sua, os dados são fidedignos?


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2016 às 23:02)

Boa noite.

Neste momento a chuva está mais calma, aliás como previsto.
Para amanhã, segundo o que vi dos modelos ECMWF e GFS, do IPMA (Aladin e arome), mais o da meteogalicia (WRF), teremos maior intensidade entre o meio da manhã e o meio da tarde.

Entretanto o *acumulado* por aqui está agora nos *132,6 mm*.
O *acumulado do ano hidrológico* (desde 1 de outubro) é de *1392,6 mm*.

A* temperatura* mantêm-se estagnada nos *13,0ºC*.

Deixo aqui este vídeo que mostra o estado dos 3 rios do concelho (Eiriz, Carvalhosa e Ferreira respectivamente):


----------



## João Pedro (12 Fev 2016 às 23:04)

Boas,
Dia bem molhado aqui pelo Porto ocidental, não obstante os acumulados bastante menos significativos do que noutras zonas da cidade; 28,96 mm até agora.


----------



## jonas (12 Fev 2016 às 23:16)

Qual o periodo de amanha com precipitacao ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Fev 2016 às 23:26)

jonas disse:


> Qual o periodo de amanha com precipitacao ?



O período? 00h00 - 23h59


----------



## jonas (12 Fev 2016 às 23:29)

Com mais precipitacao?


----------



## Nando Costa (12 Fev 2016 às 23:31)

Boas. Por aqui foi um dia de muita chuva persistente, por vezes intensa. O Leça galgou as margens e a salpicarne ficou debaixo de água. Mas que cheia. 
De momento, chuva fraca. Amanhã há mais, teremos second round...


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Fev 2016 às 23:58)

Boa noite,
Dia de chuva com nevoeiro e vento à mistura. O acumulado de hoje está nos *43,4mm 
*
Pouca amplitude térmica e nevoeiro muito denso( humidade andou entre os *99 *e* 100%*   ).  Neste momento *12,4ºC* com vento moderado de *SW*

Imagem satélite atual, a caminho mais chuva


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 00:00)

*Rio Tâmega ameaça inundar Amarante*

A proteção civil municipal de Amarante aconselhou, esta sexta-feira, os comerciantes e moradores da rua 31 de Janeiro a precaverem os seus bens face ao risco elevado de inundação previsto para a madrugada.






O pico do problema, pelas previsões pelo Centro de Previsões de cheia deverá ocorrer por volta das três horas.

A rua às 19 horas foi cortada à circulação automóvel para que os lojistas pudessem trabalhar sem pressão, explicou ao JN, Hélder Ferreira, Comandante Operacional Municipal. A última cheia, em 10 de janeiro provocou vários prejuízos devido à súbita subida do rio.

"Não queremos ser surpreendidos de novo", explicou entre caixotes, Edgar Pinto, dono da Ótica S. Gonçalo. Ao lado a confeitaria Tinoca já tinha as lérias e os papos de anjo que sobraram da safra do dia ensacados. "È a nossa sina. Isto é muito bonito, mas tem este problema, desabafou a proprietária, ainda assim sem perder o sorriso". Na rua os moradores olham o rio à espera de uma nova noite de sobressalto.


----------



## dopedagain (13 Fev 2016 às 00:03)

Em ponte de lima não para de chover intensamente, amanha isto vai estar uma veneza autentica...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2016 às 00:06)

jonas disse:


> Com mais precipitacao?


Claro! A chuva vai ser uma constante durante o dia de amanhã.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2016 às 00:38)

Terminei esta 6ª feira com *132,6 mm* de *acumulado*.
Aguardo para ver o que trará o dia de hoje, principalmente o período entre o final da manhã e fim da tarde.
Chegarei aos 200 mm nestes 2 dias? Vamos ver...

Certo é que a chuva moderada continua, e espera-se o aumento da intensidade do vento com o passar das horas.

Boa noite e até logo...


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Fev 2016 às 00:44)

Por aqui tem estado a chover com alguma intensidade nas últimas horas. A pluviómetro da EMA Merelim deve ter sofrido mesmo muito com o temporal do dia 6. Nunca mais ninguém o viu. Enfim, distrito de Braga sem qualquer estação automática a fazer registos de precipitação.

O dia de hoje tem tudo para ser bem problemático no que toca a inundações.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Fev 2016 às 01:44)

meteoamador disse:


> É neste momento a mais próxima com dados de precipitação disponível ainda assim fica a cerca de 20 km de distancia de onde eu moro, a ema de Merelim já esta assim há  alguns dias, o que é relativamente mau visto ser a única estação oficial do distrito de Braga.
> 
> Já agora esta estação é sua, os dados são fidedignos?



A estação da quinta da capela em Fraião não é minha e costuma apresentar dados coerentes apesar de não ser oficial.


----------



## ampa62 (13 Fev 2016 às 02:10)

Boa noite. Fechei o dia de ontem com 106 mm. Continua chuva intensa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Fev 2016 às 02:49)

meteoamador disse:


> Carrega bem neste momento quanto aos acumulados, é que esta difícil nem no IPMA, nem no wunderground se conseguem dados de precipitação daqui da zona.
> Para variar o meu sensor de temperatura também se foi .





ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro meteoamador,
> 
> A estação oficial de Braga (Merelim) só está a fornecer a temperatura neste momento. O mais importante (precipitação) está sem dados quando está a fazer mesmo falta para estatísticas.
> 
> *Dados da estação da rede Wunderground (Quinta da Capela-Braga/Sul IUEBRAGA1) >>> 93.5 mm (até às 21:00)*



Boas conterrâneos,

é de facto uma pena Braga estar sem dados oficiais de precipitação, é que nem há outra nas redondezas para deitar olho, e se consultarem a rede IPMA notam que isto é exclusivo para esta zona.

Se for como há uns tempos atrás em que ficamos sem dados nenhuns para aí uns 5 meses (nem temperatura, para não falar do vento, humidade e pressão que há muito que não apresenta estes dados) lá vou ter que juntar uns trocos para uma estação. Só não comprei antes porque pronto a EMA quando está a funcionar lá vai servindo pois está a uns 300 m da minha casa. Até podia contactar o IPMA para ir lá ver o que se passa mas esta encontra-se numa propriedade privada, e de certeza que se quiserem ter os dados de volta arranjam por lá alguém que trate dela, ou então não... Vamos ver o que sucede.

----------------------

Continua a chover moderadamente. Acumulados nas estações amadoras rondam os 10 mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2016 às 03:03)

Chuva moderada, sigo com* 8,6mm* acumulados


----------



## james (13 Fev 2016 às 03:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas conterrâneos,
> 
> é de facto uma pena Braga estar sem dados oficiais de precipitação, é que nem há outra nas redondezas para deitar olho, e se consultarem a rede IPMA notam que isto é exclusivo para esta zona.
> 
> ...




E Viana também.  E , neste caso, é recorrente.  Infelizmente, parece que o Minho é sempre deixado para trás.


----------



## james (13 Fev 2016 às 03:37)

Boa noite,

E já chove à 32 horas consecutivas.  Tanta água por todo o lado, parece que nasce nas paredes e no chão.  Os rios aqui à volta estão todos a transbordar, penso que é geral por aqui no Minho.

Resumo deste dia aquático:

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.

Períodos de chuva por vezes forte e persistente.

Vento moderado a forte.

Tmax:  15 graus centigrados
Tatual: 13 graus centígrados


Continua a chover com grande intensidade puxada a muito vento.
Da forma como todos os rios vão, vamos aguardar qual será a dimensão das cheias nos próximos dias.

EDIT:  chove torrencialmente agora,mas que dilúvio !


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Fev 2016 às 04:48)

De facto é notável o que tem chovido, não muito pela intensidade mas pela persistência. 


Impressionante a precipitação registada no Alto Minho, com a EMA de Lamas de Mouro constantemente a debitar valores horários a rondar os 10 mm. Até às 3H já leva *34,7 mm*!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Fev 2016 às 04:59)

Lamas de Mouro das 04H00 de ontem às 04H00 de hoje (24H): *234,9 mm  *


----------



## slbgdt (13 Fev 2016 às 07:15)

cstools.net disse:


> Chove com alguma intensidade e Rio Minho volta a transbordar.
> 
> Está caótico no Distrito de Viana do Castelo, com os 3 rios a transbordarem.
> Rio Minho, Rio Coura e Rio Lima
> ...



O Rio Minho está a passar em Ourense com mais de 2000 mts cúbicos. E ainda recebe muitos afluentes.
Tui  já ia com 5 mts de cota

Actualizando 2800 em Ourense e 7 mts em Tui


----------



## jonas (13 Fev 2016 às 07:56)

Continua a chover
vento moderado


----------



## jonas (13 Fev 2016 às 07:59)

Chove forte!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Fev 2016 às 08:28)

Bom dia,

Chuva moderada e algum nevoeiro pelo Porto. O acumulado vai nos 7,62 mm.
O Douro vai cheio mas, para já, ainda um pouco longe de galgar as margens na Ribeira:





http://www.visitar-porto.com/en/images-videos/porto-webcams/panorama.html


----------



## ampa62 (13 Fev 2016 às 08:35)

Bom dia. Manhã cinzenta e chuvosa. 33.5 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2016 às 08:54)

Bom dia, 

chove bem, sigo com *16 mm* acumulados. 13.3 ºc actuais.


----------



## Thomar (13 Fev 2016 às 09:27)

Bom dia! Dados de estações IPMA de ontem, muita mas mesmo muita chuva aí no litoral norte:

*199,6mm*! Lamas de Mouro
122.5mm Cabril
111,5mm Luzim
108,9mm Arouca
95,6mm Ponte de Lima


----------



## João Pedro (13 Fev 2016 às 09:27)

Chuva e nevoeiro intensificam-se neste momento. 9,65 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2016 às 09:28)

Chove intensamente e com bastante nevoeiro


----------



## jonas (13 Fev 2016 às 09:34)

Continua a chover
vento moderado
Edit: chove forte!


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2016 às 09:39)

Chuva forte! *20 mm* acumulados 

*21.3 mm* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2016 às 09:46)

Bom dia.

A madrugada trouxe chuva por vezes moderada, o que se mantêm.
O vento sopra fraco de momento.
O *acumulado* é até agora de *44,2 mm*.
Pela imagem de satélite temos neste momento uma frente a atingir o NO, mas parece que nos trará menos chuva do que o previsto para este sábado, mesmo com alguns momentos onde será forte.
O vento começará a sua intensificação pela tarde.

*Tatual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 100%*​


----------



## jonas (13 Fev 2016 às 10:09)

Chove muito forte!


----------



## karkov (13 Fev 2016 às 10:43)

Por aqui vai assim...


----------



## jonas (13 Fev 2016 às 10:45)

Chove torrencialmente!
Que diluvio!


----------



## james (13 Fev 2016 às 10:50)

Bom dia,

E já lá vão 40 horas a chover sem parar!!! 

Chove moderado, por vezes forte e com uma persistência espantosa!

Estou curioso por saber como vão os rios aqui à volta...


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Fev 2016 às 11:16)

Por cá 43.8mm


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2016 às 11:30)

A postar de telemovel,neste momento há uma falha geral de luz aqui no Porto, a chuva continua a cair com intensidade


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2016 às 11:35)

Felizmente a estação funciona com pilhas precisamente para estas ocasiões, sigo com 31 mm acumulados


----------



## jonas (13 Fev 2016 às 11:39)

Continua a chover com intensodade


----------



## dopedagain (13 Fev 2016 às 12:30)

Rio lima ja entrou nas casas. Ja nao via o rio assim desde 2001. Acabei de passar  na ponte. Incrivel


----------



## jcboliveira (13 Fev 2016 às 12:49)

Com o último alerta do ipma já de instruções para uma atenção redobrada a janelas, árvores e verificar se não existem objetos soltos.

Laranja de vento e chuva já pode ser complicado.


----------



## dopedagain (13 Fev 2016 às 13:04)

Consegui tirar algumas fotos! A força do rio Lima. já nao me lembro do rio galgar o paredão, provavelmente desde o ano 2000, 2001.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2016 às 13:44)

Boas,

já com a energia eléctrica restabelecida, ainda foi um corte de quase duas horas e pelo que apurei teve a ver com uma infiltração de água (devida às chuvas intensas) numa caixa da EDP aqui perto da minha rua, os técnicos andaram de caixa em caixa até detectarem e resolverem o problema.. 

Sigo com *33.4 mm* acumulados e 13.7 ºc actuais, o vento sopra com rajadas fortes de Oeste.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Fev 2016 às 14:05)

Boas,

Por aqui já não acumula há mais de uma hora. 16,76 mm acumulados. Nevoeiro, mais fraco agora, e 14,1ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2016 às 14:07)

Na imagem de satélite parece estar a agravar a norte... http://en.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## karkov (13 Fev 2016 às 14:11)

Em Guimarães chove muito batida sempre a vento...


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Fev 2016 às 14:25)

Cortes de luz também por aqui. Grande temporal!


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 14:28)




----------



## dopedagain (13 Fev 2016 às 14:35)

já se nota um pequeno arrefecimento do tempo. a nova frente fria deve chegar talvez mais cedo que a meia noite.


----------



## jonas (13 Fev 2016 às 14:36)

Já a 1 hora que chove torrencialmente aqui


----------



## jonas (13 Fev 2016 às 14:45)

Chove muito forte e o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade!


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2016 às 14:54)

Boa tarde.
Por cá temos chuva moderada, por vezes forte, persistente, puxada a vento ( que aumentou de intensidade agora de tarde).
O acumulado já está nos 74 mm, ultrapassando os 210 mm entre ontem e hoje.


----------



## RamalhoMR (13 Fev 2016 às 15:02)

Boas
Chuva. ora forte, ora moderada e vento forte por aqui em Gualtar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Fev 2016 às 15:09)

Parque das Azenhas, Trofa:


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 15:45)

*Centenas de passageiros retidos dentro de comboios*

Centenas de passageiros estão, este sábado, retidos no interior de comboios ou a fazer transbordo para autocarros por causa da inundação de vários troços da Linha do Norte e da Linha da Beira Alta.

Na Linha do Norte, as inundações em Estarreja impedem a circulação de comboios. Em alguns comboios, os passageiros estão a ser retirados para serem transportados, por autocarro, desde Oliveira do Bairro e Estarreja para a estação de Aveiro.

Na Beira Alta, o Túnel de Trezói está inundado, impedindo a circulação entre Mortágua e Pampilhosa. Também aqui, alguns autocarros estão a levar os passageiros para a Estação de Pampilhosa, Coimbra B e Mortágua.
Tanto a CP como a IP (Infraestruturas de Portugal) não avançam com prazos para a regularização da situação.

Um dos casos onde houve mais queixas por parte dos passageiros, tem a ver com o comboio intercidades que saiu de Lisboa pelas 9h30 com destino a Braga. Esteve parado em Oliveira do Bairro durante cerca de duas horas. A comida esgotou no bar e, na estação, não havia táxis para transportar os passageiros que pretendiam, por sua iniciativa, seguir viagem.

A CP fez, há momentos, o transbordo destes passageiros que seguem agora de autocarro para Aveiro.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=5028344


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2016 às 15:59)

A chuva intensa que caiu há cerca de meia hora elevou a *precipitação acumulada* para os *82,0 mm*.
É de facto muita água...
O acumulado mensal está agora em *409,4 mm (*a partir do dia 6*).*
*Desde 1 de janeiro* já contabilizo *983,3 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2016 às 16:28)

85,3 litros\m2...

Interessante! Vi agora na página da RR (Radio Renascença) um vídeo com imagens do mau tempo.
Pois ao minuto 01.10 lá estão imagens captadas por mim ontem à tarde e que coloquei no Youtube (também aqui no fórum):

http://rr.sapo.pt/video/93330/mau_tempo_imagens_das_cheias_e_inundacoes


----------



## karkov (13 Fev 2016 às 17:10)

Nas Taipas o rio já leva o dobro do caudal...


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2016 às 17:47)

Linhas de comboio cortadas devido ao mau tempo:





















Em Atualização | Centenas de passageiros estão, este sábado, retidos no interior de comboios ou a fazer transbordo para autocarros por causa da inundação ao longo das linhas férreas em diferentes pontos do país.

Na linha do Norte, e devido ao agravamento das condições meteorológicas, foi suspensa a circulação de comboios em ambas as vias entre Coimbra B e Pampilhosa e entre Alfarelos e Taveiro.

Também na linha do Norte, as inundações em Estarreja estão a impedir a circulação de comboios. Em algumas das composições, os passageiros estão a ser retirados para serem transportados, por autocarro, desde Oliveira do Bairro e Estarreja para a estação de Aveiro.

Nesta zona de Estarreja, a circulação deverá ser restabelecida durante a tarde de hoje em, pelo menos, uma das vias, disse fonte da Infraestruturas de Portugal.

Na linha Beira Alta, o Túnel de Trezói esteve inundado, impedindo a circulação entre Mortágua e Pampilhosa. A circulação de comboios já foi, no entanto, restabelecida, informou a mesma fonte. Nesta linha, alguns autocarros tiveram de levar os passageiros para a Estação de Pampilhosa, Coimbra B e Mortágua.

A linha da Beira Alta é uma linha ferroviária internacional que liga o entroncamento ferroviário da Pampilhosa (Linha do Norte), perto de Coimbra, à fronteira com Espanha (Vilar Formoso), com percurso paralelo ao eixo do rio Mondego. Foi inaugurada em 03 de agosto de 1882.

Na Linha do Douro, no concelho de Baião (distrito do Porto), os comboios já estão a circular com normalidade, depois de a circulação ter sido suspensa esta manhã devido ao mau tempo, referiu fonte da CP.

Um dos casos onde houve mais queixas por parte dos passageiros, tem a ver com o comboio intercidades que saiu de Lisboa pelas 9h30 com destino a Braga. Esteve parado em Oliveira do Bairro durante cerca de duas horas. A comida esgotou no bar e, na estação, não havia táxis para transportar os passageiros que pretendiam, por sua iniciativa, seguir viagem.

A CP fez, há momentos, o transbordo destes passageiros que seguem agora de autocarro para Aveiro.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=5028344


----------



## SLM (13 Fev 2016 às 18:08)

Muitas imagens das consequências de mau tempo pelos meios de comunicação de Fafe, ficam algumas:


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2016 às 18:09)

Há muitos condicionamentos nas estradas portuguesas e linhas de comboio.
Tem sido dias de bastante animação meteorológica no NO. 
Amanhã deverá também ser um dia interessante, pelo vento, pela baixa das temperaturas, pelo granizo que se prevê e pela...neve! Neve esta que se espera caia em zonas facilmente acessíveis.
Para quem se meter a caminho à procura do elemento branco, pede-se o cuidado para não colocar a sua vida (e a dos outros) em perigo.

Por cá já se nota uma mudança do vento para O\NO, e a passagem a regime de aguaceiros.
A temperatura irá começar a cair a partir de agora.
O *acumulado* está nos *89,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 100%*​


----------



## Stinger (13 Fev 2016 às 18:11)

Senhora do salto com corrente muito forte.


Rio Ferreira passou por cima da ponte e ficou tudo alagado não dava para passar !


----------



## Stinger (13 Fev 2016 às 18:13)




----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Fev 2016 às 18:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> A chuva intensa que caiu há cerca de meia hora elevou a *precipitação acumulada* para os *82,0 mm*.
> É de facto muita água...
> O acumulado mensal está agora em *409,4 mm (*a partir do dia 6*).*
> *Desde 1 de janeiro* já contabilizo *983,3 mm*.



Boa tarde Caro Aristocrata,

A tua estação está quase a contabilizar 1000 litros/m2 desde o início do ano 2016 (É muita água !!!)    .

Já levamos com várias horas de chuva Non Stop, incrível a quantidade de precipitação por estas bandas, infelizmente já são vários os problemas associados a este evento de chuva persistente e amanhã o vento e a agitação marítima vai complicar ainda mais as coisas. O pessoal que pensou que o inverno estava a despedir-se do nosso cantinho enganou-se redondamente.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2016 às 18:31)

Por aqui *39.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

Não chove mas o vento sopra com boas rajadas de Oeste.

12.9 ºc actuais.


*188,4 mm* este mês, e nem a meio chegou


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Fev 2016 às 18:39)

Volta a chover forte por aqui


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Fev 2016 às 18:44)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui *39.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento
> 
> Não chove mas o vento sopra com boas rajadas de Oeste.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Snifa,

Também tens registado bons acumulados na tua estação desde o início do ano !!! Por cá nota-se uma mudança do vento para W/NW e a temperatura vai começar a baixar, na próxima madrugada já vamos notar mínimas muito mais baixas em relação a este sábado.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2016 às 18:46)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Caro Snifa,
> 
> Também tens registado bons acumulados na tua estação desde o início do ano !!! Por cá nota-se uma mudança do vento para W/NW e a temperatura vai começar a baixar, na próxima madrugada já vamos notar mínimas muito mais baixas em relação a este sábado.



Sim, mas eu estou a fazer as contas ao início do ano hidrológico, ou seja 01/10/2015, conforme a minha assinatura 

Desde 01/01/2016 tenho *602,5 mm* , o que também é significativo, muito por culpa do Janeiro extremamente chuvoso por aqui


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2016 às 18:51)

Valores de precipitação impressionantes neste primeiro mês e meio do ano, muitos locais do Centro e Sul nem em todo o ano vão conseguir alcançar valores dessa ordem.


----------



## Nando Costa (13 Fev 2016 às 19:26)

Boas. Aproveitei uma pausa da chuva para ir dar uma volta e assim visualizar no terreno os efeitos do mau tempo. O Rio Leça galgou e muitos as margens. O parque de São Lázaro, nomeadamente a Capela e o bar ficaram novamente debaixo de água. Recordo que já é a terceira cheia desde o começo do ano. Estava a caminho de casa, quando reparei que A41 estava cortada ao trânsito no sentido Alfena-Maia. Lembrei me logo que poderia trata-se de um aluimento de terras. Soube agora na tvi24, que foi um aluimento do piso junto a entrada para A3. Tirei algumas fotos das cheias. Vou tentar colocar aqui mais logo. Fiquem bem...


----------



## Paula (13 Fev 2016 às 19:40)

Boas!
Tarde de chuva acompanhada de bastante vento aqui em Braga.

13.5ºC, neste momento.


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 19:52)

*Bombeiros procuram ciclista arrastado pela água em Aveiro*
Além das cheias em Águeda, Estarreja e Albergaria-a-Velha, as autoridades estão, agora, a desenvolver buscas para tentar encontrar um homem que foi arrastado pela água.




Um homem desapareceu, ao final desta tarde, na estrada que liga Cacia, em Aveiro, a Angeja, no município de Albergaria-a-Velha. “Um senhor circulava de bicicleta e foi visto a ser arrastado pela água”, adiantou ao PÚBLICO Ricardo Fradique, do CDOS (Centro Distrital de Operações e Socorro) de Aveiro. No local estão oito viaturas e um total de 25 homens, para tentar localizar o homem desaparecido.

De resto, em Aveiro, que é das regiões mais fustigadas pelo mau tempo, mantêm-se os cenários de várias inundações e situações de cheias. “São várias situações, mas a que nos está a causar mais preocupação é este caso ocorrido agora ao final da tarde”, acrescentou o responsável do CDOS.

Águeda é um dos locais que mais atenções concentra. Ainda que já esteja habituada a ver a água do rio subir e a inundar a baixa, neste sábado, a cidade viveu aquela que era considerada uma das maiores cheias dos últimos tempos. À Lusa, Jorge Almeida, vice-presidente da câmara de Águeda, referiu mesmo tratar-se “maior cheia deste século”. Não tanto por aquilo que aconteceu na cidade, mas pelos impactos sentidos noutros pontos do concelho.

Com várias estradas cortadas, a cidade acabou por ficar quase cercada. Um dos principais acessos a Águeda, a Estrada Nacional 230, que liga a Aveiro, já tinha sido encerrada na sexta-feira, mas, com o agravamento das condições climatéricas, a Protecção Civil Municipal viu-se obrigada a interditar também a circulação na EN 333, em Assequins, uma via que liga a Oiã e serve de alternativa à anterior na ligação a Aveiro e Oliveira do Bairro.

No centro da cidade, os moradores permaneceram em casa, atentos ao nível da água. Segundo referiu Jorge Brito, adjunto do Comando dos Bombeiros de Águeda, os principais pedidos de auxílio tiveram a ver com solicitações para levarem mantimentos e medicamentos de barco, já que vivem ali várias pessoas idosas, algumas delas acamadas.

Também em Estarreja, este foi mais um dia em alerta. Na sexta-feira, a subida das águas no vale do Antuã já tinha obrigado as autoridades de segurança a proceder ao corte dos acessos sul à cidade – a entrada em Estarreja ficou limitada à parte Norte, utilizando as autoestradas (A1 ou A29) ou a Estrada Nacional n.º 1. Este sábado, o cenário de cheias manteve-se e atingiu também a linha férrea. Ao final da manhã, o comboio suburbano que fazia a ligação entre Porto e Aveiro foi obrigado a recuar, devido a inundações na linha, e a CP acabou por suspender a circulação.

No concelho vizinho de Albergaria-a-Velha, mais concretamente em Valmaior, a parte mais baixa da povoação também amanheceu completamente inundada pelo Rio Caima.


----------



## GabKoost (13 Fev 2016 às 19:55)

Pelo registo das Caldas das Taipas.

O Ave, pela 2ª vez do ano, a dar que fazer a bombeiros e a companhias de seguro!

https://www.facebook.com/aquilino.m...4296.1073741869.1562825981&type=3&pnref=story


----------



## Minho (13 Fev 2016 às 20:34)

Fotos/video desta tarde.



Rio Minho - Barragem da Frieira (Espanha)






Rio Minho à passagem na Ponte Internacional de Arbo-Peso















Para comparar uma imagem do percurso normal do rio Minho


----------



## qwerl (13 Fev 2016 às 20:47)

Boas

Mais um dia de chuva fraca a moderada, por vezes forte, que acumulou *33,3mm* em Ovar-Serrado e *27,4mm* em Ovar-Cidade.
A maior parte desta chuva caiu durante a manhã, em que foi moderada e persistente, por vezes forte.
O rio está a centímetros de transbordar mas não transbordou, para já.
Neste momento não chove, apesar de ter caido um aguaceiro forte há pouco, o vento é moderado a forte, apesar de agora não soprar com muita intensidade, e já se nota um pouco mais fresco.


----------



## slbgdt (13 Fev 2016 às 20:59)

O Rio Minho pode ser acompanhado por aqui :

http://saih.chminosil.es/index.php?url=/datos/mapas/mapa:H4/area:HID/acc:0


----------



## Stinger (13 Fev 2016 às 21:33)

Videos da senhora do salto :


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Fev 2016 às 21:40)

Muito bons registos, Minho e Stinger! Surreal a força da água! 


Por agora está tudo mais calmo e já se sente o ar frio a entrar. Amanhã vai ser um dia bem interessante. Vai estar um frio daqueles. Espero ver algum granizo, algo que já nem sei o que é, e uma ou outra trovoada.


----------



## ct2jzr (13 Fev 2016 às 22:22)

hoje no rio ave:


----------



## ct2jzr (13 Fev 2016 às 22:22)

hoje rio ave:


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2016 às 23:40)

Boa noite,
O acumulado do dia está nos *31,2mm * 

A rajada máxima foi* 72,4km/h* às 14:39h. Pressão mínima *1007,7hPa* 

Neste momento estão *11,3ºC*, a humidade já desceu bastante, está nos* 85%*.  Vento rodou de *WSW* para *WNW / NW* e está fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2016 às 00:11)

Excelentes vídeos\imagens postadas por cá! Parabéns!!!

O *acumulado* aqui em Paços de Ferreira ficou nos *92,7 mm* neste sábado.
No total dos 2 dias do evento foram *225,3 mm de acumulado* o que é muito interessante - tudo chuva estratiforme.

Agora temos o céu muito nublado, ligeira descida da temperatura (*9,5ºC*) e vento fraco.

Esta acalmia precede a tempestade deste domingo - chuva\aguaceiros, vento, frio; neve nas terras médias (um evento interessante para zonas acima dos 800 metros de altitude). Poderemos ter trovoada e granizo.

Tenham então uma boa noite e até ao raiar do novo dia...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 00:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Excelentes vídeos\imagens postadas por cá! Parabéns!!!
> 
> O *acumulado* aqui em Paços de Ferreira ficou nos *92,7 mm* neste sábado.
> No total dos 2 dias do evento foram *225,3 mm de acumulado* o que é muito interessante - tudo chuva estratiforme.
> ...



Offtopic: Vi um video de um treino do Paços de  Ferreira, penso que era de ontem, não tenho a certeza, pobre relvado carregado de água, impressionante, não ha cá treinar no pavilhão, assim é que é, treino valente.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2016 às 00:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: Vi um video de um treino do Paços de  Ferreira, penso que era de ontem, não tenho a certeza, pobre relvado carregado de água, impressionante, não ha cá treinar no pavilhão, assim é que é, treino valente.



Já em anos anteriores tiveram o mesmo problema. Não se trata de mau escoamento de água até porque tem declive suficiente para a água sair do relvado, trata-se isso sim da chuva ser tanta que empapa o terreno de tal maneira que parece que se anda num sapal ou coisa parecida. Tem sido mesmo muita água nesta última semana (foram *420 mm de acumulado* desde o dia 6).


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2016 às 00:41)

Na imagem satélite já é possível ver alguma atividade elétrica a NW da península


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2016 às 02:48)

Sim, muita actividade eléctrica no extremo NW da Península Ibérica, vamos ver as próximas horas.


----------



## SLM (14 Fev 2016 às 03:41)

Por aqui já se ouvem trovões ao longe!


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2016 às 03:42)

Ouvi um trovão há pouco!


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2016 às 04:29)

Aguaceiro forte com rajadas por aqui !


----------



## superstorm (14 Fev 2016 às 04:36)

Comfirmo meu amigo.
Por uns minutos um autentico diluvio puxado a muito vento.


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2016 às 04:37)

Que diluvio de granizo bolas ta a bater tudo na janela !!!

Cada rajada fortissima dasss


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2016 às 04:47)

Mais uns trovões há pouco algo distantes. Ainda não choveu nada de especial.

O melhor deverá ser lá pela manhã.


Chove agora moderadamente com rajadas bem potentes!


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2016 às 05:00)

Que rajadas !!

83 km/h
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTORI2

Edit : parece que esta estaçao pifou com os 83km/h ... já nao emite nada há 26 minutos


----------



## superstorm (14 Fev 2016 às 05:10)

ate perdi o sono, tenho um abrigo la fora que esta preso por cordas e mesmo assim tenho receio que aquilo voe bem longe.
ate agora ouvi rajadas bem fortes que fizeram disparar vários alarmes aqui na rua.
e ainda so vamos no inicio.


----------



## skinnedpt (14 Fev 2016 às 05:16)

Santa maria da feira grande estouro aqui próximo de casa. Sem luz.


----------



## tesla (14 Fev 2016 às 05:32)

skinnedpt disse:


> Santa maria da feira grande estouro aqui próximo de casa. Sem luz.


confirmo, 2 bombas perto de Oliveira de Azeméis


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2016 às 05:36)

Esta assinatura de radar mais faz lembrar uma supercélula...


----------



## superstorm (14 Fev 2016 às 05:52)

rajada agora que meteu muito medo. Ta a piorar cada vez mais !!!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Fev 2016 às 05:53)

Esses 2 estouros fizeram com que a luz fosse abaixo aqui por breves segundos.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Fev 2016 às 05:54)

Que brutal chuvada se abateu agora


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Fev 2016 às 07:06)

Muita chuva e vento. Entrei oficialmente em "alerta-neve". Para já ainda está muito alta a temperatura com tendência a descer. O meteograma disponível aqui no fórum coloca cota 450 aqui na minha zona, veremos.


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2016 às 07:12)

Meteofan disse:


> Muita chuva e vento. Entrei oficialmente em "alerta-neve". Para já ainda está muito alta a temperatura com tendência a descer. O meteograma disponível aqui no fórum coloca cota 450 aqui na minha zona, veremos.



Em Lamego o GFS coloca 550 metros 
A temperatura esta hora é de 5,8ºC
ou seja morro na praia ou terei mais neve do que água...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Fev 2016 às 07:17)

Entretanto os estouros das 5 parece que rebentaram com a instalação eléctrica cá em casa, tensão baixíssima e um poste de MT a faíscar a 300m de mim.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Fev 2016 às 07:31)

Como não tenho estação tenho de seguir os dados de estações próximas. A estação do membro Aristocrata (P.Ferreira) passou dos 8.7º para os 7.2 em 15 minutos! Ar frio a entrar rapidamente...


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2016 às 07:37)

Boas,
Tempo mais fresco  e ventoso , sigo com *8,4ºC* e *80%* de HR. Acumulados *4,6mm*

Há pouco com a passagem de uma célula as rajadas chegaram aos *81km/h
*
Radar:


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2016 às 07:44)

Bom dia,

grande ventania se faz sentir, rajada máxima de *84 Km/h* de NW, temperatura em queda com 8.7ºc actuais e sensação elevada de frio 

*5.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

Que contraste com dias anteriores em termos de temperatura, este vento corta, e ainda deverá descer mais ao longo do dia 

Boas formações a caminho:


----------



## dj_teko (14 Fev 2016 às 08:23)

Vento animal


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 08:35)

Bom dia,
Há pouco o sol ainda deu um ar de sua graça, mas agora já o céu se encontra quase completamente encoberto. Está frio; 9,3ºC, sensação de 5ºC. 
3,3 mm acumulados. Rajada de 51,8 km/h há cerca de 20 minutos.


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 08:38)

chove torrencialmente 
vento forte


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2016 às 08:41)

Células com atividade elétrica





Algumas descargas registadas pelo detetor do MeteoMoita


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2016 às 08:43)

Descida acentuada de temperatura, sigo com 7.8 ºc actuais e grande ventania de NW, sensação térmica muito baixa


----------



## Nunotex (14 Fev 2016 às 08:46)

Segundo informações da net, já neva em Montalegre!


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 08:53)

E em carvalhelhos em boticas!
A cota ja esta abaixo do que era previsto
Vamos ver , ainda vamos ter surpresas...


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 08:54)

Cai granizo com força!


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2016 às 09:03)

Este vento até corta 

Video que fiz há momentos ( ver em HD )


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 09:12)

Granizada neste momento!


----------



## dopedagain (14 Fev 2016 às 09:19)

Rumo ao Peneda Gerês... Espero boas acumulações e vento infernal.... logo faço report


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 09:21)

Muito escuro... temperatura a cair; 8,1ºC, sensação térmica de 3ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 09:30)

Belas _mammatus_ a passar sobre o Porto!


----------



## ogalo (14 Fev 2016 às 09:33)

Forte granizada por aqui ...


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2016 às 09:40)

Rajada de *97,8km/h* em Grijó, VNGaia 
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGRIJ2#history


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 09:47)

Parece que ficou noite de repente 
Quase que aposto que vai cair granizo com força


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2016 às 09:51)

Foto que tirei há cerca de uma hora, forte ondulação !


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 09:53)

Cai uma granizada daquelas que fica tudo branco


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 09:54)

Tudo branquinho!


----------



## guimeixen (14 Fev 2016 às 09:58)

Bom dia,

Bastante vento e chove torrencialmente com algum granizo à mistura e a temperatura desceu para os 6,8°C.

Edit: 5,8°C agora.


----------



## Talhada (14 Fev 2016 às 10:08)

Trovão mesmo agora!


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Fev 2016 às 10:15)

Subi há minutos à senhora da aparecida a 2 km de minha casa, mas com uma altitude 100m superior e nevava, mas era 50\50% chuva\neve... Aguardo para ver o que trazem as próximas horas


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 10:23)

Acho que vai nevar a cotas mais baixas do que o esperado


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 10:26)




----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 10:27)

O sol vai espreitando neste momento. 9,7ºC.
Pelas 9h30 estava assim:



Storm Clouds. Porto, 14-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Clouds. Porto, 14-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Clouds. Porto, 14-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Clouds. Porto, 14-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Clouds. Porto, 14-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2016 às 10:36)

Que gelo, sigo com 7.2 ºc , caiu granizo/saraiva há pouco aqui no Porto 

Video que fiz na altura no meu terraço ( ver HD )


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 10:49)

Neve em baiao 
informaçao do meteo tras os montes


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2016 às 10:55)

Bom dia.

Os aguaceiros deste início da manhã tem sido com granizo, fortes mas curtos.
Com eles a temperatura baixou, o que explica que a cota de neve possa descer durante a passagem de células mais fortes. 
Entretanto a temperatura mínima deu-se às 09.56h (hora do último aguaceiro) e agora tenho 8,0ºC.
As melhores condições estarão guardadas para a tarde...tudo a olhar para o céu! 

O *acumulado* é até agora de *11,7 mm*.

Bom domingo.


----------



## kikofra (14 Fev 2016 às 11:07)

Bom dia,
Com este tempo e com a previsão de neve é seguro subir a serra da Freita de carro?


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 11:10)

kikofra disse:


> Bom dia,
> Com este tempo e com a previsão de neve é seguro subir a serra da Freita de carro?


Acho que nao


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 11:14)

bela célula a entrar agora por Viana e traz atividade elétrica!


----------



## guimeixen (14 Fev 2016 às 11:16)

Mais um aguaceiro torrencial e com granizo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2016 às 11:21)

Trovão!


----------



## guimeixen (14 Fev 2016 às 11:22)

Trovoada!


----------



## RamalhoMR (14 Fev 2016 às 11:23)

Bom dia.
Arrefeceu bem hoje....
Aguaceiro de granizo ha instantes e trovoada por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2016 às 11:23)

Que espectáculo agora mesmo, começou a cair um granizo/saraiva muito leve, mole, e que se desfazia logo nos vidros dos carros, arrisco dizer que era água neve, pois por momentos esvoaçava parecendo mesmo flocos, durou uns 15 segundos


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Fev 2016 às 11:28)

Que espectacular Saraivada caiu agora e com acumulação.


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 11:30)

arrefecimento por aqui
Acham que pode cair sleet ou mesmo neve aqui?


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2016 às 11:32)

jonas disse:


> arrefecimento por aqui
> Acham que pode cair sleet ou mesmo neve aqui?



Tenho practicamente a certeza que há minutos caiu sleet por aqui, enquanto no meu 1º video as bolinhas ficavam inteiras e saltavam, nesta ultima célula já vinham meias derretidas, irregulares e moles esvoaçando ao vento, não fazendo praticamente barulho a cair nas superfícies e eram esbranquiçadas


----------



## dlourenco (14 Fev 2016 às 11:40)

Por Braga, frio de rachar. Mas, por agora, apenas chuvinha e granizo.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (14 Fev 2016 às 11:40)

Alguns flocos de neve em Guimarães! Filmei. Logo que possa faço upload


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 11:46)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Alguns flocos de neve em Guimarães! Filmei. Logo que possa faço upload


Que altitude?


----------



## cookie (14 Fev 2016 às 11:47)

por VC já granizou por 3 vezes. um vento que por vezes é brutal. chuvadas fortes e granizo.
estou sem tlm (partido ) e não tenho como registar este fenómeno que valia bem a penaaaaaa!!!!

ontem pelas 23:40 ao passar por cima do rio ave pela A28 fiquei PASMA com o cenário... a quantidade de terrenos alagados é fora de série. o rio parece gigante (pois o leito alargou brutalmente naquela zona) e faço esse caminho há 14 anos e nunca vi semelhante.
Em vila do conde (cidade) o rio ainda não fez estragos e por azurara também não.


----------



## xes (14 Fev 2016 às 11:50)

Vim agora da serra da freita e tinha muito pouca acumulação aos 1000 metros e tinha 0° talvez a tarde caia alguma coisa


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 11:52)

Acabou de cair agua-granizo ou agua-neve eu e que nao sei distinguir!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 11:59)

Rafael Gomes enviou esta fotografia de uma capela em Ovar. Veja aqui as fotografias do mau tempo enviadas pelos telespectadores e internautas da TVI24

http://goo.gl/ii2BpS


----------



## meteoamador (14 Fev 2016 às 12:00)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo lentamente 5.8ºC atuais, a sensação térmica é muito desagradável com vento intenso gélido 
Vão caindo uns aguaceiros, ás vezes também granizo o que ajuda a baixar que a cota de neve.


----------



## qwerl (14 Fev 2016 às 12:04)

Boas

O dia começou com aguaceiros fortes, com granizo. Há algum granizo acumulado nas ruas pelo vento.
O vento à beira-mar é brutal, é areia a voar para todo o lado, é quase impossível aproximar-se da praia.


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 12:08)

A25 cortada na zona de Angeja
http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/537948/a25-cortada-no-sentido-aveiro-viseu


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2016 às 12:12)

Muito frio, neste momento registo* 6,6ºC *

A última célula largou algum granizo por aqui. Vento moderado de *Norte / NNW*


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2016 às 12:20)

6.5ºc agora,  volta a cair saraiva que se desfaz  e escorre imediatamente ao tocar nos vidros, sensação gelada com este vento


----------



## Beric D (14 Fev 2016 às 12:23)

Alguém sabe se nevou no Sameiro hoje? Altitude 550m, aproximadamente


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2016 às 12:41)

Ouvi um trovão há cerca de dois minutos 
Por aqui *5,8ºC* que é a mínima até ao momento, vento gélido de Norte 

A descarga foi detectada (MeteoMoita)


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2016 às 12:44)

*5.9ºc* por aqui, também a mínima do dia, que vento gelado


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2016 às 12:51)

Que ventania impressionante!


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 12:56)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que ventania impressionante!


Por aqui também!


----------



## PauloSR (14 Fev 2016 às 13:04)

Boa tarde! E bom domingo desde já! 

Esta noite ficou marcada por diversos aguaceiros e dois trovões fortíssimos na Povoa de Lanhoso (a descarga foi a escassos quilómetros do centro da vila). Ja não me recordava de nada tão forte.

Agora a tarde, como montanhista e amante da Serra do Gerês, vou fazer uma caminhada à cota dos 1100/1200metros. Siga, fazer a mochila e vestir agasalhos... E logo 'posto' aqui as fotos 

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## meteoamador (14 Fev 2016 às 13:12)

A temperatura anda no sobe e desce  já esteve nos 8ºC agora esta nos 6.4ºC 

Alerta do wunderground:
Alerta a Decorrer*:Rajadas ate 100 km h em especial no litoral e que poderao atingir 120 km h nas terras altas, Queda de neve acima dos 600 metros, Ondas de noroeste com 7 a 8 metros podendo atingir 14 metros de altura maxima.*


----------



## james (14 Fev 2016 às 13:33)

Boa tarde, 

Ando aqui pelo Gerês, pelo concelho de Terras de Bouro,  e há neve com acumulação acima dos 750-800 metros.


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2016 às 13:42)

Mafumedes ou montemuro eis a questão xD 

Vou daqui a pouco la e estou indeciso


----------



## darque_viana (14 Fev 2016 às 13:54)

Alguém sabe como andam as coisas pela sra da peneda e castro laboreiro?


----------



## nuvens365 (14 Fev 2016 às 14:03)

Boas,

Aqui nos arredores do Porto, onde é mais provavel ver neve a cair esta tarde?


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 14:11)

*Circulação de comboios reposta entre Aveiro e Estarreja *
Esteve interrompida devido ao mau tempo.
 A circulação de comboios na via sul-norte entre Aveiro e Estarreja foi este domingo reposta pelo meio-dia, depois de ter estado interrompida devido ao mau tempo, informou a Infraestruturas de Portugal (IP).

Em comunicado, a empresa informa que ainda se encontra suspensa a circulação ferroviária na linha da Beira Alta, por falta de energia entre Santa Comba Dão e Carregal do Sal. Está ainda interrompida, sem previsão de reposição, a circulação nos troços Alfarelos e Taveiro, na linha do Norte, por inundação da via. Também na linha do Vouga continua interrompida a circulação de comboios entre Aveiro e Eirol, por inundação da via e uma vez que foi afetada a infraestrutura de suporte. A IP refere que as situações nas linhas do Norte e do Vouga se devem ainda prolongar, aguardando-se a descida do nível das águas para se repor a circulação.

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/...omboios_reposta_entre_aveiro_e_estarreja.html


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2016 às 14:24)

nuvens365 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui nos arredores do Porto, onde é mais provavel ver neve a cair esta tarde?



Serra do Marão ou Serra da Freita.


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2016 às 14:29)

No Alvão a neve é residual... uma nevascada e nada mais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2016 às 14:35)

Soberbo desfile de bigornas a Oeste!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 14:40)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Soberbo desfile de bigornas a Oeste!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2016 às 14:42)

A célula que passou há pouco deixou esta prenda  





Radar:






Atuais *7,5ºC* com *73%* de humidade. Acumulado subiu para os *8,6mm*


----------



## Macuser (14 Fev 2016 às 14:47)

Boas Amigos.

Aqui têm: https://www.facebook.com/fafetv/?fref=nf

Fafe TV a reportar Neve na Lagoa e Aboim.... em Fafe

Cumprimentos


----------



## cookie (14 Fev 2016 às 14:59)

De momento a trovejar em Vila do Conde!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2016 às 15:09)

Panorâmica que tirei com o telemóvel pelas 13:53h: 






Na imagem radar é visível a estrutura em forma de arco


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2016 às 15:11)

A sul há cerca de 20 minutos:



r


----------



## kikofra (14 Fev 2016 às 15:16)

Freita com acumulação, nas aldeias mais acima na subida, quando decidi descer caiu um grande aguaceiro de neve que acumulava até na estrada, a cotas muito inferiores também havia pequenos sítios com pouquinha acumulação mas quase já a cota de arouca


----------



## kikofra (14 Fev 2016 às 15:20)




----------



## Paula (14 Fev 2016 às 15:40)

Boas.
Algumas abertas neste momento e bastante fresco 

Valerá a pena arriscar uma ida ao Sameiro?


----------



## kikofra (14 Fev 2016 às 15:41)

Ha poucos momentos a sair de arouca apanhei um pouco de agua neve no centro


----------



## kikofra (14 Fev 2016 às 15:43)

Granizo agora na saida de arouca, talvez com um pouco dd neve misturada


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 15:48)

Em vandoma apanheia agua-gelo-neve .
vou de viagem a caminho do furadouro. Ondas grandes.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (14 Fev 2016 às 15:53)

Foz do douro


----------



## boneli (14 Fev 2016 às 15:55)

Paula disse:


> Boas.
> Algumas abertas neste momento e bastante fresco
> 
> Valerá a pena arriscar uma ida ao Sameiro?



Para já não...mais ao final da tarde! Enquanto a temperatura não for inferior a 6º aqui em Braga é difícil que neve lá em cima.


----------



## Paula (14 Fev 2016 às 16:23)

boneli disse:


> Para já não...mais ao final da tarde! Enquanto a temperatura não for inferior a 6º aqui em Braga é difícil que neve lá em cima.



Eu estou no vou - ou não vou A cota vai estar no limite e este tipo de entradas às vezes não são as melhores.
Volta a chover.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 16:32)

Pequena granizada há minutos. 7,4ºC, sensação térmica de 2,8ºC.


----------



## qwerl (14 Fev 2016 às 16:38)

jonas disse:


> Em vandoma apanheia agua-gelo-neve .
> vou de viagem a caminho do furadouro. Ondas grandes.



Tem cuidado com a areia, à beira do mar é so areia a voar, apanhei um monte dela contra a cara 
Webcam do Furadouro (aqui perto)
http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/furadouro-hd

O mar já se encontra bastante agitado, mas ao fim da tarde/início da noite, com a maré cheia, se encontrará mais perigoso. Quase de certeza irão ocorrer os habituais galgamentos, esperemos que sem estragos/vítimas 

Por aqui o vento acalmou ligeiramente, há alguns estragos mas nada de maior, anda muita areia no ar à beira da praia, e está fresco. Neste momento não chove, mas tem sido um dia com todos os ingredientes: Chuva, Vento, Granizo, Trovoada, só falta mesmo a neve que é impossível cair aqui à cota zero. De qualquer forma tenho aqui não muito longe a serra da Freita, que já deve ter neve.

Edit: enquanto escrevia começou a chover e o vento está medonho agora


----------



## boneli (14 Fev 2016 às 16:39)

Forte aguaceiro de granizo.

Não sei qual a temperatura por aqui mas deve rondar os 7º.


----------



## dopedagain (14 Fev 2016 às 16:42)

Caros amigos, 50 Centimetros de Neve Na Peneda Gerês fomos até os 1420m, absolutamente incrivel o que se estava a passar! um paquetão como nao tenho memoria na minha vida.... ja subo videos e fotos! repito incrivel a acumulaçao


----------



## Paelagius (14 Fev 2016 às 16:47)

Boa tarde,

Acabo de ouvir um trovão…


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2016 às 16:49)

Trovão há pouco

A reportar dos Jardins da Arrábida


----------



## Paelagius (14 Fev 2016 às 16:50)

Outro…


----------



## Paelagius (14 Fev 2016 às 16:53)

E mais outro…


----------



## Paelagius (14 Fev 2016 às 16:56)

Mais outro…


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2016 às 16:57)

Trovoada


----------



## Paelagius (14 Fev 2016 às 16:58)

E mais outro…


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 16:58)

Grande relâmpago há segundos!


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2016 às 16:58)

Relâmpagos sobre o mar, grande ronco agora


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2016 às 16:59)

Mais um Trovão 

Célula potente a entrar na zona de Leça / Perafita


----------



## Paelagius (14 Fev 2016 às 16:59)




----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 17:02)

Célula com ecos violeta em aproximação à costa.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 17:04)




----------



## Paelagius (14 Fev 2016 às 17:05)

Outro…


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2016 às 17:09)

Forte queda de granizo na Foz


----------



## dopedagain (14 Fev 2016 às 17:12)

Aqui vão algumas os videos não subi ainda em algumas zonas a acumulação era de 50 centímetros.
fotos tiradas a várias cotas dos 1000 aos 1420m














Condições extremas nos pincaros da Peneda Gerês! -4 negativos e ventos na ordem dos 90 km/h sensação termica elevadissima. Tenho vários videos vou tentar postar


----------



## Paelagius (14 Fev 2016 às 17:12)

Que granizada!


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:14)

Granizo e trovoada à pouco, hoje tem sido sempre assim.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 17:15)

Que chuvada/granizada à passagem da célula por aqui!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 17:17)

dopedagain disse:


> Aqui vão algumas os videos não subi ainda em algumas zonas a acumulação era de 50 centímetros.
> fotos tiradas a várias cotas dos 1000 aos 1420m
> 
> Condições extremas nos pincaros da Peneda Gerês! -4 negativos e ventos na ordem dos 90 km/h sensação termica provavelmente a volta dos -9. Tenho vários videos vou tentar postar


Fantásticas fotos!


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2016 às 17:21)

Aqui em Braga tem chovido pouco. Quando o fluxo é de N/NE não favorece muito esta zona. As células têm chegado cá já moribundas.

Neste momento estou em Vila Verde, a uns dois minutos do local onde se está a realizar a festa da Sic. 
Durante a tarde o tempo até tem contribuído.

Neste momento o sol vai espreitando e vão desfilando mais células a oeste.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2016 às 17:33)

Agora sim parece que vai chover algo de jeito. Bem escuro a norte.


----------



## boneli (14 Fev 2016 às 17:37)

vem ai molho da grossa. Tudo escuro. Agora sim acredito que no Sameiro poderá cair algo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:37)

*Queda da cobertura de bancada causa pânico no estádio do Vilanovense*

*



*

*



*

O mau tempo que se tem feito sentir levou à queda de parte da cobertura da bancada do Vilanovense e originou momentos de tensão entre as pessoas que assistiam ao jogo.
Viveram-se momentos de pânico durante o jogo Vila F. C.-Vila Caíz, este sábado à tarde, referente à Divisão de Honra da A. F. Porto.
A queda de parte da cobertura da bancada obrigou os espectadores a correr para dentro de campo para se colocarem em segurança, quando estavam decorridos 20 minutos de jogo.

A árbitra assistente ainda foi atingida por alguns destroços, mas que não lhe causaram qualquer tipo de ferimento.

Face à gravidade da situação, os bombeiros encontram-se no local com o intuito de sustentarem a infraestrutura do recinto do clube gaiense.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Desporto/Interior.aspx?content_id=5029480


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:37)

Algum granizo de à bocado


----------



## Macuser (14 Fev 2016 às 17:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Queda da cobertura de bancada causa pânico no estádio do Vilanovense*
> 
> 
> O mau tempo que se tem feito sentir levou à queda de parte da cobertura da bancada do Vilanovense e originou momentos de tensão entre as pessoas que assistiam ao jogo.
> ...



-------------------

Boas...

Apesar de estar mau tempo nada diz se foi vento ou o que foi a causa.

Alguém sabe especificar? Nem sempre é o Mau Tempo a causa, podia ja estar para cair...

Cumprimentos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Fev 2016 às 17:44)

A nevar como previa  mafomedes espetacular loivos do monte também com neve


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:47)

Macuser disse:


> -------------------
> 
> Boas...
> 
> ...


Está muito vento, mais o peso da chuva e do granizo é normal que estas estruturas cedam. Aconteceu isto em todo lado de portugal.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:49)

*Aluimento de terras abre cratera em plena A41 em Alfena*
*http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/aluimento-de-terras-abre-cratera-em-plena-a41-em-alfena_v896046
*
Só daqui a alguns meses é que a auto estrada volta a funcionar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:49)

Macuser disse:


> -------------------
> 
> Boas...
> 
> ...



Pois na notícia só fazem referencia ao mau tempo, mas pelas fotos aquela cobertura não parece estar nas melhores condições, e aí o mau tempo podia ter dado só uma pequena "ajuda" a levantar a cobertura. 
Pode ser que apareça alguém das redondezas que saiba dar mais pormenores.


----------



## qwerl (14 Fev 2016 às 17:52)

Acabaram de cair 2 aguaceiros fortes seguidos acompanhados de granizo e alguma trovoada, grandes petardos que acabaram de passar


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2016 às 17:55)

Trovoada e céu magnífico em Vila Verde!

Metam na Sic!


----------



## dopedagain (14 Fev 2016 às 17:57)

Já consegui subir um video


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 17:58)

Mais uma breve granizada. Céu a fechar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2016 às 18:19)

Há 10 minutos em Vila Verde.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Fev 2016 às 18:23)

Fui até aos 800 metros em Terras de Bouro e havia alguma acumulação. Aos 650-700 metros nevava. Ao vir embora por volta dos 400 metros caía algum sleet acho eu. Daqui a pouco coloco fotos.


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 18:23)

O mar estava agitadissimo o vento fortissimo e chuva e granizo la no futadouro


----------



## RamalhoMR (14 Fev 2016 às 18:26)

Eu tambem tive esses ceus por aqui com esse tom amarelado. Bem fixe.
Por aqui continuamos em regime de aguaceiros, ora fracos ora moderados. Bem que podia haver mais uma trovoada aqui para estas lados que isto, tem estado fraco.....

De momento não chove,


----------



## jpmartins (14 Fev 2016 às 18:43)

Por volta das 15:30 nevava já a acumular na Serra da Freira por volta 450m, a 800m tivemos que desistir por segurança.


----------



## Nando Costa (14 Fev 2016 às 18:48)

Boas. Por aqui foi um dia marcado por aguaceiros fortes de granizo, mas também por boas abertas. A temperatura máxima não foi além dos 10ºC. Está frio, dia de verdadeiro inverno. A Senhora das Candeias, bem riu...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 18:50)

Trovoada! Relâmpago enorme há segundos!


----------



## Paelagius (14 Fev 2016 às 18:50)

Ouvi um relâmpago…


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2016 às 18:54)

Trovoada a norte


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2016 às 18:55)

Fim do dia por estas bandas:



Stormy Nightfall. Porto, 14-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Nightfall. Porto, 14-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Nightfall. Porto, 14-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Nightfall. Porto, 14-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Nightfall. Porto, 14-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Nightfall. Porto, 14-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Fev 2016 às 19:03)

Isto hoje foi agressivo. Continua a trovoada.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (14 Fev 2016 às 19:06)

A sair do porto agora. Trocoada em plena A1 lindo de se ver


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Fev 2016 às 19:06)

Trovoada e chuva neste momento.


----------



## qwerl (14 Fev 2016 às 19:10)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Trovoada e chuva neste momento.



Igual por aqui, aguaceiro forte que durou cerca de 15 minutos acompanhado de trovoada forte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2016 às 19:10)

Chove bem!


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2016 às 19:11)

Ia a sair do porto e ouvi um truvao


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2016 às 19:15)

Esta deve ser a maior chuvada do dia!


----------



## cookie (14 Fev 2016 às 19:18)

o vento está uma brutalidade. até mete medo, mesmo dentro de casa, até parece que o prédio abana...
há pouco, no passeio com as cadelas, que foi muito breve, foi deveras assustador. muito muito escuro, com um vento impressionante e depois uma valente chuvada... parecia que a qualquer momento algo de mau ia acontecer... então na tira norte-este-sul... ui ui...


----------



## panzer4 (14 Fev 2016 às 19:21)

guimeixen disse:


> Fui até aos 800 metros em Terras de Bouro e havia alguma acumulação. Aos 650-700 metros nevava. Ao vir embora por volta dos 400 metros caía algum sleet acho eu. Daqui a pouco coloco fotos.







Boas...Mesmo no centro de Terras de Bouro, ou em Vilarinho das furnas,sabes se tem neve?
achas que aguenta ate amanha,ou seja o acumulado é suficiente ?


----------



## james (14 Fev 2016 às 19:26)

Por aqui, à pouco,  caiu mais um dilúvio com granizo e rajadas fortíssimas, corte geral de luz. 

Só cheguei à pouco,  mas por aqui disseram - me que esteve assim o dia todo, muita chuva com granizo e muito vento. Um grande temporal, estas entradas de NO são fantásticas para esta zona, ao contrário das entradas de S/SO . 

P. S.  Atravessei à pouco a Serra d' Arga e há alguma neve acumulada a partir dos 700 metros de altitude, já muito perto de Caminha.  Estive para tirar umas fotos, mas estava a anoitecer e não  consegui tirar nenhuma foto com qualidade.  Mas fica o registo.


----------



## james (14 Fev 2016 às 19:31)

cstools.net disse:


> Aqui o vento faz um barulho parece um terramoto autêntico!
> Parece quando está a chegar perto um tornado... por vezes nem dá para saber.
> 
> Ondas do Rio Minho muito bravas e já chegam à rua.
> ...




Depois do jantar, vou ver se ainda consigo dar aí um salto.


----------



## dopedagain (14 Fev 2016 às 19:33)

panzer4 disse:


> Boas...Mesmo no centro de Terras de Bouro, ou em Vilarinho das furnas,sabes se tem neve?
> achas que aguenta ate amanha,ou seja o acumulado é suficiente ?


Na Peneda Gerês acumulaçao começa nos 800. a valer a partir dos 1000/1100 com o que nevou hoje em altitude deve durar uns bons dias.


----------



## james (14 Fev 2016 às 19:36)

Mais uma enxurrada de granizo com grandes pedras e muito vento.  Pedras enormes, ficou tudo branco. 
Brutal!


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Fev 2016 às 19:36)

Mau tempo de hoje aqui em Espinho.

Algumas fotos do dia

















Teve como resultado o corte de árvores (eucaliptos) que com a chuva e a saturação dos solos provocaram o aluimento de terras.






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/Espinho-Alerta-204251602932089/?fref=ts


----------



## panzer4 (14 Fev 2016 às 19:38)

dopedagain disse:


> Na Peneda Gerês acumulaçao começa nos 800. a valer a partir dos 1000/1100 com o que nevou hoje em altitude deve durar uns bons dias.






Hum..vou ver se amanha vou ate lá...espero que haja acumulado suficiente....


----------



## jcsmonteiro (14 Fev 2016 às 19:39)

Enorme queda de granizo em plena A1. Tem pelo menos 1 cm de altura. Cuidados redobrados


----------



## dopedagain (14 Fev 2016 às 19:51)

panzer4 disse:


> Hum..vou ver se amanha vou ate lá...espero que haja acumulado suficiente....


Eu estive nos 1400. em certas zonas tinha meio metro!


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2016 às 20:05)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido agora um trovão


----------



## Bracaro (14 Fev 2016 às 20:19)

Hoje estive todo o dia numa pequena aldeia perto de Monção, a 300 metros de altitude, e por volta das 11:00 caiu um aguaceiro de água-neve durante cerca de 10 minutos.
Nas poucas vezes em que havia uma aberta para poder espreitar para os lados da Peneda viam-se os montes cobertos de neve, assim como alguns do lado galego.
De resto, choveu quase todo o dia e ao chegar a Braga também chuviscava. Dia bastante frio.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Fev 2016 às 20:20)

Snifa disse:


> Pareceu-me ter ouvido agora um trovão



eu vou preparar a máquina e o tripé, a ver se consigo boas imagens


----------



## Nando Costa (14 Fev 2016 às 20:23)

Trovão mesmo à pouco seguido de forte saraivada...


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2016 às 20:27)

Grande chuvada agora e com granizo, todos os aguaceiros que vi hoje trouxeram algum granizo/saraiva, sigo com *18.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 20:42)

*Carro em andamento atingido por ferro de andaime*

*



*

Incidente, que apenas provocou danos na viatura, ocorreu quando o carro estava numa fila na Foz do Porto e soprava um vento muito forte

Carro de casal que passeava na Foz, no Porto, foi atingido por um ferro que se soltou de um andaime, tendo furado o para-brisas, enfiando-se no tablier

Casal que seguia no veículo não sofreu ferimentos. No momento do incidente, "o encarregado dos trabalhos estava no local a tentar evitar o pior", contou o condutor.

http://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/...ara-brisas-de-carro-em-andamento-5029661.html


----------



## PauloSR (14 Fev 2016 às 21:09)

E como prometido é devido, deixo aqui algumas imagens da sempre bela Serra do Gerês, entre a Portela de Leonte e o Prado do Vidoal (também conhecido por Prado do Mourô)

De realçar que nevou de forma moderada durante a tarde, e acima dos 1100 metros o vento era pontualmente moderado a forte.









/url][/IMG] 












Cumprimentos a todos e boa semana


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2016 às 21:25)

Mar agitado esta tarde na Foz, eu diria que a ondulação andava pelos 5/6 metros deixo  duas fotos que fiz:


----------



## meteoamador (14 Fev 2016 às 21:26)

Boa noite 

Bons registos por aqui vão dom manto branco que caiu hoje

Depois de uma viagem pelo geres sigo com 6.8ºC e cai um aguaceiro. 
Deixo duas fotos o resto esta neste tópico :http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/neve-serra-do-geres.7505/#post-542162

As primeiras já são de há 2 anos, as de hoje estão no ultimo tópico.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2016 às 22:20)

Parque Peneda-Gerês hoje. Fotografia soberba 





(Fotografia Camping de Lamas)


----------



## cookie (14 Fev 2016 às 22:49)

Fotos e videos incriveis.

Alguém sabe pourque é que o estofex não lançou qualquer alerta?

Edit. Já encontrei... Estava no arquivo...


----------



## james (14 Fev 2016 às 22:54)

Chove forte de novo e com granizo.

Muitas falhas na rede elétrica.

E puxada a muito vento! 

Que grande vendaval, o ar é gélido.


----------



## james (14 Fev 2016 às 23:06)

Que dilúvio incrível!!! 

E incrível queda de granizo, já não me lembro de cair tanto granizo... 

A estrada à beira da minha casa é um rio. 

Dia e noite incrivelmente chuvosos!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Fev 2016 às 23:45)

Que temporal gigantesco


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2016 às 23:57)

Mais fotos de hoje:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Fev 2016 às 01:17)

Boa noite! Por volta das 23h, chuva moderada com vento moderado a forte e trovoada, 20 minutos de diluvio. A luz faltou 3 vezes. 
Por agora acalmou


----------



## james (15 Fev 2016 às 01:27)

Chove bem novamente.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Fev 2016 às 01:40)

james disse:


> Chove bem novamente.


Por aqui ainda nada


----------



## jonas (15 Fev 2016 às 07:57)

2 graus
Acham que pode cair neve?


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2016 às 09:54)

*DOZE PESSOAS PERNOITARAM NA PASSADA NOITE EM CASA DE FAMILIARES, DEVIDO A UM DESLIZAMENTO DE TERRAS QUE AFETOU QUATRO HABITAÇÕES EM SERDEDELO, NO CONCELHO DE PONTE DE LIMA, INFORMOU ESTE DOMINGO À LUSA A PROTEÇÃO CIVIL.*
O alerta foi dado às 21:12h de domingo, de acordo com o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Viana do Castelo.

O deslizamento de terras, acompanhado de pedras e paus, causou bastantes estragos numa das casas e numa viatura, sendo que nas outras três casas, os danos foram menores, mas, por precaução, foram evacuadas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Fev 2016 às 11:33)

Acabei de ver daqui de Barcelos o Gerês todo branquinho. Lindo! 

Dia com um sol radioso mas à sombra congela-se.

Em Braga de manhã estava um vento cortante. Já não sentia este frio a entranhar nos ossos há muito. Em Barcelos está igualmente bastante vento mas menos frio, como é normal.


----------



## kikofra (15 Fev 2016 às 13:43)

Li agora no jn que vinte viaturas ontem ficaram presas na Freita, ao fim da tarde


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Fev 2016 às 13:56)

Rajada brutal ontem registada em Pedras Rubras. 





Numa estação amadora ( Wunderfground ) na Trofa foi registada uma rajada de *114,2km/h* pelas 9:40h




http://www.wunderground.com/persona...R2#history/tgraphs/s20160214/e20160214/mdaily


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 13:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Rajada brutal ontem registada em Pedras Rubras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Belos valores, o  mapa do resumo diário do IPMA está "coxo", só temos dados de muito poucas estações, que treta..é aguardar pelo próximo boletim,não vejo outra hipótese.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 14:14)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mais fotos de hoje:



Espectaculares, grandes registos Rui!


----------



## dopedagain (15 Fev 2016 às 14:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *DOZE PESSOAS PERNOITARAM NA PASSADA NOITE EM CASA DE FAMILIARES, DEVIDO A UM DESLIZAMENTO DE TERRAS QUE AFETOU QUATRO HABITAÇÕES EM SERDEDELO, NO CONCELHO DE PONTE DE LIMA, INFORMOU ESTE DOMINGO À LUSA A PROTEÇÃO CIVIL.*
> O alerta foi dado às 21:12h de domingo, de acordo com o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Viana do Castelo.
> 
> O deslizamento de terras, acompanhado de pedras e paus, causou bastantes estragos numa das casas e numa viatura, sendo que nas outras três casas, os danos foram menores, mas, por precaução, foram evacuadas.



Foi a 2kms da minha casa em Ponte de Lima! na zona baixa de Serdedelo.


----------



## dopedagain (15 Fev 2016 às 14:46)

Alto da Pedrada ( Serra do Soajo) hoje de manha, com uma acumulação brutal, que espelha bem o que caiu ontem!
Foto de Go2Nature.


Volto lá na Quinta para fazer umas fotos com sol, espero que a camada se mantenha, e que o evento de quarta ajude também!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Fev 2016 às 15:13)

Deixo aqui também uma foto tirada daqui de Braga à Serra do Soajo. Foi com o telemóvel através dos binóculos por isso a qualidade não é lá grande coisa.




Snow in Serra do Soajo, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## cookie (15 Fev 2016 às 15:22)

acredito perfeitamente nesses valores de velocidade do vento. foi algo de assustador.
todas as fotos estão fabulosas e mostram bem o cenário de ontem.
por VC o dia amanheceu solarengo mas frio. o vento que se levantou é gélidooooo!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2016 às 17:19)

*Raio atinge mulher em Paredes de Coura*
Mulher de 68 anos sofreu queimaduras de primeiro grau, mas "está fora de perigo mas vai continuar internada no hospital de Viana do Castelo em observação". Acidente ocorreu no domingo, quando a vítima se encontrava a tentar fechar as janelas

A mulher de 68 anos que sofreu queimaduras de primeiro grau na sequência de um raio ter atingido a habitação onde reside, na freguesia de Ferreira, em Paredes de Coura, encontra-se estável, disse à hoje à Lusa o autarca local.

Segundo o presidente da Junta de Ferreira, António Pereira, a mulher "está fora de perigo mas vai continuar internada no hospital de Viana do Castelo em observação".

_Os exames a que foi submetida estão todos bem mas a médica vai voltar a reavaliar o caso às 20:00 para decidir se dá ou não alta hospitalar à senhora"_, afirmou o autarca, citando a informações do marido.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/m...e=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=post

Aqui fica uma notícia que não é muito normal acontecer, nao sei se já alguém tinha publicado antes.


----------



## dahon (15 Fev 2016 às 17:33)

O título da notícia........ 
Se a senhora fosse atingida por um raio não seriam só queimaduras de 1° grau. Felizmente atingiu a casa e não a senhora directamente.


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2016 às 17:58)

O Gerês está cheio de neve, foto que fiz há minutos aqui de minha casa no Porto ( Marquês )

Desculpem a qualidade, mas como calculam a distância é grande e as condições de visibilidade e luz  não são as melhores, dá para ter uma ideia da extensão da cobertura de neve:

400 mm e com crop apertado:


----------



## qwerl (15 Fev 2016 às 18:42)

Boas
Resumo do dia de hoje:
Aguaceiros durante a madrugada e céu pouco nublado o resto do dia, sem chuva. Vento forte com rajadas muito fortes durante a madrugada e vento moderado a forte o resto do dia. Dia fresco.
Acumulados de ontem e hoje:
Ovar-Cidade:* 16,8mm *ontem e *4,3mm* hoje
Ovar-Serrado: *26,7mm* ontem e* 2,3mm* hoje

Neste momento o vento é moderado e a temperatura está em descida, talvez tenha geada amanhã, se acontecer será a primeira deste ano 
Está desagradável lá fora, sigo com *11,2ºC*


----------



## jonas (15 Fev 2016 às 21:13)

O ECM mete precipitaçao para o norte na quinta feira


----------



## panzer4 (15 Fev 2016 às 21:40)

Boas..aqui perto da zona de Lousada (Porto) qual sera o sitio mais perto ,para ver neve? será Marao,Geres, Fafe(lameirinha.) ..alguma sugestao S.v.p?


----------



## jonas (15 Fev 2016 às 21:42)

Talvez na serra da aboboreira, mesmo la em cima na santinha , a partir dos 900m digo eu...!
A serra tem 1000m


----------



## panzer4 (15 Fev 2016 às 21:47)

jonas disse:


> Talvez na serra da aboboreira, mesmo la em cima na santinha , a partir dos 900m digo eu...!
> A serra tem 1000m







humm...bem,nao e muito longe..mas para os lados de Fafe,ninguém sabe se tem acumulado ?


----------



## Nando Costa (15 Fev 2016 às 21:55)

Boas. Aqui estão já 5ºC segundo a aplicação do IPMA no meu telemóvel. Amanhã de manhã sou capaz de registar a mínima do ano, 0ºC. Espero uma boa camada de geada, isto é se o vento ajudar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Fev 2016 às 22:19)

O problema é que grande parte da neve ja derreteu


----------



## meteoamador (15 Fev 2016 às 22:34)

Boas
Sigo com 4.5ºC a descer lentamente, o vento que de dia esteve bastante forte acalmou e se assim continuar amanhã tenho uma boa camada de geada.


----------



## dopedagain (15 Fev 2016 às 22:54)

Snifa disse:


> O Gerês está cheio de neve, foto que fiz há minutos aqui de minha casa no Porto ( Marquês )
> 
> Desculpem a qualidade, mas como calculam a distância é grande e as condições de visibilidade e luz  não são as melhores, dá para ter uma ideia da extensão da cobertura de neve:
> 
> 400 mm e com crop apertado:



Top amigo.... hoje tirei umas desde ponte da barca para a serra do soajo e serra amarela no parque nacional peneda geres, infelizmente nao tive hipotese de lá ir! amanha ja as posto. excelente foto mesmo! o evento de quarta vai carregar ainda mais nessa acumulação que acredito que nao derreta tao rapidamente ja que as temperaturas ainda continuam muito baixas


----------



## SLM (16 Fev 2016 às 01:38)

panzer4 disse:


> humm...bem,nao e muito longe..mas para os lados de Fafe,ninguém sabe se tem acumulado ?




Por aqui não nevou mais. E o que nevou no domingo teve pouca acumulação pelo que já deve ter derretido tudo no dia de hoje.

Para dar uma ideia de domingo:


----------



## SLM (16 Fev 2016 às 01:43)

Snifa disse:


> O Gerês está cheio de neve, foto que fiz há minutos aqui de minha casa no Porto ( Marquês )
> 
> Desculpem a qualidade, mas como calculam a distância é grande e as condições de visibilidade e luz  não são as melhores, dá para ter uma ideia da extensão da cobertura de neve:
> 
> 400 mm e com crop apertado:




Isso é o Gerês visto do Porto?!?! Estou "baradinha"!!! Eu que estou mais perto parece que o vejo mais longe!

PS- Tenho mesmo que trocar de óculos


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Fev 2016 às 01:52)

Boas,

Noite fresca, sigo com *4,5ºC* com *74%* de humidade. 

Vento a soprar fraco de *NNE / NE,* ainda assim a criar algum desconforto térmico.


----------



## 1337 (16 Fev 2016 às 02:15)

Bem, foi uma boa cheia por aqui, a melhor desde 2001 (finalmente vi a água saltar para a estrada 15 anos depois) mas mesmo assim, longe vão os tempos onde haviam cheias a sério. Boa gestão da barragem do Lindoso nestes últimos anos


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2016 às 06:47)

Bom dia, 

manhã fria com mínima de* 2.3 ºc* 

Neste momento 2.8 ºc , céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas (16 Fev 2016 às 07:41)

Geada moderada


----------



## Spak (16 Fev 2016 às 07:59)

Bem... está cá um briol do caraças...


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2016 às 08:07)

Bom dia. Estão 2,4º em Matosinhos, junto ao mar, coisa rara nos tempos que correm..E céu quase limpo, com vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2016 às 08:13)

Em algumas zonas da Cidade há formação de geada, nomeadamente locais mais abrigados, foto que fiz há momentos ( telemóvel ) aqui perto do Marquês:


----------



## Bracaro (16 Fev 2016 às 09:10)

Finalmente uma mínima negativa: -0.6. Sinal do fraco Inverno que temos tido.
Como eu moro no centro de Braga não é comum as mínimas descerem tanto como na estação do IPMA, mas hoje parece que aconteceu.
Já não me lembrava de sair de casa sem guarda-chuva e com o céu azul.


----------



## dopedagain (16 Fev 2016 às 09:34)

2 graus em ponte da barca. As montanhas do parque nacional continuam todas branquinhas.


----------



## dopedagain (16 Fev 2016 às 11:10)

Tiradas agora de manha, quando estive em Ponte da barca. Ainda bem pintadas de branco  espero que o evento de amanha adicione ainda mais acumulação!

Serra do Soajo e Serra amarela ( Ambas no Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês)


----------



## cookie (16 Fev 2016 às 14:11)

vila do conde amanheceu solarenga e com muito muito frio (2,5 graus)... ao passear as cadelas às 7:30  vi que havia gelo nos carros e os passadiços para a praia estavam gelados e bem escorregadios.
tirei fotos com um tlm emprestado mas não consigo transferir as fotos para o pc... mal consiga posto as fotos.


----------



## james (16 Fev 2016 às 15:57)

Boa tarde,

Dia de céu pouco nublado.

Tatual: 11 graus

Esteve uma noite fria com Tmin: 1 grau


P. S.  A partir de logo à noite, todos os distritos do Norte e Centro vão estar em aviso amarelo, devido ao frio,  exceto  o Distrito de Viana do Castelo. 
Nestes tempos de crise económica e financeira,  ainda bem que temos o IPMA para nos fazer rir.  São tantas umas atrás das outras que já perdi a conta e em especial para esta zona. 

Sei que este não é o seguimento mais certo, mas ainda no  domingo a ocorrência de precipitação merecia um aviso amarelo, já para não falar nas constantes falhas na recolha de dados nas estações meteorológicas, lamentável.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Fev 2016 às 17:32)

Boa tarde,

Céu praticamente limpo, apenas algumas nuvens altas. A mínima foi fria, registei *1,3ºC* pelas 7h da manhã.

Máxima de *10,6ºC*. Neste momento a temperatura já desce, estão *9,6ºC* e *65%* de humidade. Vento de NNW a *15km/h*

Deixo aqui a imagem captada pelo satélite Aqua ( 13:40h ) , coloquei algumas legendas em serras em que é visível alguma acumulação de neve:






Impressionante a quantidade de neve na zona de Manzaneda e Sanábria.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2016 às 18:14)

Boa tarde.

Boas imagens vamos tendo por aqui. Eu para variar nada tenho sobre a neve. 
Efectivamente hoje vi neve, ao longe, nas serras do Marão e de Montemuro. Mais na de Montemuro - apesar de ter menos 33 metros de altitude do que a do Marão, esta tem uma zona planáltica relativamente extensa acima dos 1200 metros, pelo que a quantidade tende a ser maior e mais visível (como na imagem que o *JoaoPaulo* aqui postou).

O dia foi marcado pelo céu limpo, pelo acentuado arrefecimento noturno, comparado com os dias\noites precedentes e pelo vento fraco.
A geada era moderada - tive de tirar o gelo dos vidros do carro com recursos a anticongelante...
Só a partir do meio da tarde é que comecei a avistar discreta nebulosidade alta para oeste.

*Tmín: -1,2ºC (07.23h)
Tmáx: 12,3ºC (14.15h)

Tatual: 8,2ºC
Hr: 59%*​


----------



## dopedagain (16 Fev 2016 às 18:20)

Video do evento do ultimo domingo que demonstra claramente a evolução das condições meteorológicas ( acumulação e intensidade ) com o aumento de altitude 

PS: metam em 1080p HD


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Fev 2016 às 19:22)

dopedagain disse:


> Video do evento do ultimo domingo que demonstra claramente a evolução das condições meteorológicas ( acumulação e intensidade ) com o aumento de altitude. e sim saímos dali vivos
> 
> PS: metam em 1080p HD


Exibicionistas


----------



## dopedagain (16 Fev 2016 às 19:27)

The Weatherman disse:


> Exibicionistas


Simplesmente o conforto do sofá e um comando de uma playstation são aborrecidos de mais para nós  Gostamos de nos sentir vivos, não julgo quem não o faça! hehehehe


----------



## james (16 Fev 2016 às 21:50)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui, a noite está a ficar fria, neste momento registo 4 graus centígrados.


----------



## Nando Costa (16 Fev 2016 às 23:02)

Boas. Hoje aqui o dia amanheceu muito frio e com uma ligeira camada de geada, de resto foi um dia cheio de sol. Por agora o frio é rei novamente e amanhã espera-se um dia muito frio e com alguma chuva. Quem me dera ver água-neve, mas é muito pouco provável...


----------



## Stinger (16 Fev 2016 às 23:05)

dopedagain disse:


> Simplesmente o conforto do sofá e um comando de uma playstation são aborrecidos de mais para nós  Gostamos de nos sentir vivos, não julgo quem não o faça! hehehehe



Tal e qual como eu , prefiro andar no terreno que no sofa e nao tenho playstation 

Era nestes eventos organizar idas ao monte !


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 00:24)

Tatual: 2 graus


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Fev 2016 às 00:51)

3 graus por aqui saudades dos -5 graus de há uns anos atrás


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 01:24)

Por hoje despeco - me, com uma Tatual de 1 grau. 
A  noite segue fria, com uma ténue neblina e alguma nebulosidade já a entrar de NO.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Fev 2016 às 01:49)

Boas,

Por aqui *4,7ºC *e vento fraco de Nordeste.

Nuvens altas a entrar.


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2016 às 06:57)

Bom dia,

mínima de *3.1 ºc* 

Neste momento 3.6 ºc e nebulosidade a entrar.

Hoje não vamos ter sol para aquecer, apenas a rotação do vento para SW  antes da passagem da frente fará a temperatura subir um pouco, para logo depois descer novamente  no pós frontal


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 07:41)

Bom dia.

Início do dia gélido, com Tatual e mínima de hoje: 0 graus

O céu está muito nublado.


----------



## cookie (17 Fev 2016 às 08:38)

por VC temperatura um pouco mais elevada que ontem, com 5º às 7:30. Não se formou geada e o céu está encoberto.


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 08:50)

Por aqui, temperatura a subir muito lentamente, mas ainda está muito frio,  com Tatual de 2 graus. 

Céu a ficar cada vez mais encoberto.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2016 às 10:29)

Bom dia.

O céu apresenta-se agora muito nublado.
O vento sopra fraco de N\NNO.
Manhã fria, embora menos do que o esperado pois a mínima deu-se bastante cedo.

*Tmín: 0,7ºC (02.30h)

Tatual: 5,4ºC
Hr: 85%*​


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 10:52)

Já chove por cá. 

Tatual: 5 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Fev 2016 às 12:06)

Boas,
Por aqui bastante frio e já vai pingando 

A mínima foi de *3,3ºC* às 4:54h. Agora estão *8,6ºC* e vento de Sul/SSE a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## qwerl (17 Fev 2016 às 14:07)

Boas

Mínima de *4,4ºC *
Neste momento chuva fraca, vento fraco a moderado mas bastante frio e *10,5ºC *


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 14:11)

Chove intensamente! 

Vento moderado a forte! 

Tatual: 9 graus


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2016 às 14:25)

Chove bem e está frio.

8.5 ºc actuais.


----------



## jonas (17 Fev 2016 às 14:26)

Por aqui chove fraco!


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 14:51)

Chove torrencialmente, autêntico dilúvio,   a visibilidade é quase nula na estrada.  E com vento muito forte que até assobia.  E está frio. 

EDIT: aumenta de intensidade, que dilúvio, e começa a cair granizo também!


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 15:20)

Por aqui,  continua a chuva moderada, por vezes forte. 
À pouco, como tive oportunidade de relatar,  passou uma célula fortíssima, que provocou um autêntico dilúvio, com rajadas fortes e granizo. 

A temperatura está a baixar, Tatual de 8 graus, mas a sensação térmica é bem baixa.  Tempo absolutamente gélido!


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2016 às 15:20)

Chove com intensidade 

7.9 ºc


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Fev 2016 às 15:29)

Como chove!


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2016 às 15:41)

Escuridão agora..e chove forte!


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2016 às 15:44)

Ficou de noite, chove torrencialmente


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2016 às 15:45)

Até faz "fumo" temporal pegado


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2016 às 15:47)

Forte queda de granizo


----------



## Paelagius (17 Fev 2016 às 15:50)

Chove torrencialmente. Pouco granizo por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2016 às 15:50)

Que gelo, forte chuva com granizo pelo meio, 6.2 ºc e a descer 

*16 mm *acumulados em pouco tempo,  é o dilúvio 

Rain rate de 185 mm/h


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Fev 2016 às 15:50)

Granizo numa frente fria de precipitação estratiforme é algo raro, digo eu. 


Por aqui choveu forte durante uns 20 minutos mas já acalmou.


----------



## Stinger (17 Fev 2016 às 15:54)

Chove forte por aqui !

Edit: passou agora a granizo e a temperatura desceu !


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2016 às 15:59)

Bem, por esta não esperava, chuva torrencial e pelo meio pedras de granizo  ( saltavam nos beirais das janelas ) que faziam grande barulheira, indicador da descida acentuada de temperatura que está  a ocorrer em altitude


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Fev 2016 às 16:10)

Chuvada brutal e com direito a granizo 
Temperatura em queda, vento rodou para NW, atuais *6,1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2016 às 16:13)

*18.4 mm* acumulados, continua a chover uma chuva gelada 

6.9 ºc actuais

ISEP *17.3 mm*:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html


----------



## jonas (17 Fev 2016 às 16:27)

Chove torrencialmente !


----------



## qwerl (17 Fev 2016 às 16:38)

Depois do dilúvio acompanhado de granizo e vento, já está tudo mais calmo, chove moderadamente, o vento é fraco e estão *8,5ºC*
As estações mais próximas ainda têm acumulados modestos, mas acho que aqui serão maiores, a rondar os 15/20mm


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2016 às 18:24)

A frente já passou, não chove de momento, sigo com *22.8 mm* acumulados, 6.5 ºc actuais.

O mês segue com *233,5 mm* acumulados


----------



## dopedagain (17 Fev 2016 às 18:30)

Já neva no parque nacional novamente.


----------



## Lince (17 Fev 2016 às 18:33)

por aqui nevou com bastante intensidade apartir das 15 horas com acumulação de cerca de 2cm, neste momento está 1º mas acerca de 1hora que não neva.


----------



## dopedagain (17 Fev 2016 às 18:38)

Lince disse:


> por aqui nevou com bastante intensidade apartir das 15 horas com acumulação de cerca de 2cm, neste momento está 1º mas acerca de 1hora que não neva.


Amanha vou fazer o trajecto lamas do vez - bouça dos homens - lamas de mouro, dependendo da acumulação! bom saber que há aqui alguém de lá


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Fev 2016 às 18:58)

Boas,
A frente que passou largou *20,4mm*, com a intensidade máxima de *132,9mm*/*hr* às 16:03h 

Neste momento *6,7ºC* e vento fraco de NNE

Começam a entrar algumas células do pós-frontal


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 19:30)

Agora em regime de aguaceiros. 

Tatual: 5 graus


----------



## João Pedro (17 Fev 2016 às 19:50)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia fresquinho pelo Porto; máxima não passou dos 10,2ºC e a mínima desceu aos 5,1ºC. Neste momento estão 7,3ºC. A manhã foi relativamente solarenga para se alterar radicalmente a partir do início da tarde. Pelas 15h40 a passagem da frente por aqui largou chuva torrencial como já nem me lembrava de ver! Chuva, muita, muita, muita chuva, tocada a vento e com granizo pelo meio. Houve momentos em que a visibilidade diminuiu consideravelmente e as ruas se transformaram em furiosas torrentes. Dantesco e excitante ao mesmo tempo! 

O acumulado do dia vai nos 17,27 mm aqui pelo Porto Atlântico.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2016 às 20:12)

*Registadas ondas de 17 metros em Leixões*
Hoje às 19:47

O Instituto Hidrográfico divulgou esta quarta-feira que o temporal originado pela propagação de uma baixa pressão no Atlântico Norte gerou ondulação de forte intensidade que chegou a atingir os 17 metros de altura em Leixões, Matosinhos.

A altura máxima de 16,6 metros foi registada pela boia oceânica de Leixões no dia 15 de fevereiro pelas 3 horas.

A altura significativa, que representa a média do terço superior de todas as ondas analisadas durante um período de tempo, atingiu os 9,2 metros.

No mesmo dia, a boia costeira da Nazaré registou uma altura máxima de 14,4 metros e uma altura significativa de 8,2 metros.

Segundo os dados disponíveis na página da Autoridade Marítima Nacional, foram também observados hoje valores elevados de velocidade do vento, com um máximo de 100 quilómetros por hora de intensidade na boia oceânica da Nazaré.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...Matosinhos&Option=Interior&content_id=5035023


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2016 às 20:40)

Chuvada neste momento, *24 mm* acumulados


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 20:56)

Cai mais um aguaceiro moderado. 

Temperatura mantêm - se nos 5 graus.


----------



## james (18 Fev 2016 às 07:50)

Bom dia,

Início de dia muito frio, Tatual: 0 graus centígrados 

Caíram uns aguaceiros gelados durante a madrugada, está tudo congelado, até fumega, que gelo!


----------



## Veterano (18 Fev 2016 às 08:14)

Bom dia. Regresso do sol, com 5,8º e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (18 Fev 2016 às 08:18)

Bom dia, 

o dia pelo Porto começa assim ( foto que fiz há minutos com o telemóvel )






Mínima de *3.0 ºc* 

Neste momento 4.2 ºc , vento fraco de NE


----------



## james (18 Fev 2016 às 09:14)

Por aqui,  Tatual: 1 grau, está muito frio ainda. 

Ainda há gelo em muitos sítios, à medida que o sol vai subindo no horizonte,  vai escorrendo a água que esteve congelada e está tudo a fumegar.  E assim vai este início de dia, o mais frio deste inverno por aqui.


----------



## dopedagain (18 Fev 2016 às 19:30)

As serras aqui no Minho ainda continuam cheias de neve.
Tiradas da montanha aqui ao pé de minha casa que tem vista privilegiada para alguns dos maiores cumes do norte.
ps: a qualidade não é a melhor porque não tinha a maquina comigo, foi de smartphone.


Serra amarela:





Soajo:





Geres:


----------



## meteoamador (18 Fev 2016 às 22:14)

Boas , vai ser mais uma noite gélida a temperatura já vai nos 4.1ºC 

Mínima de hoje 1.4ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Fev 2016 às 22:50)

Boas,

Noite de céu limpo e fria, neste momento registo *5,2ºC* com *81%* de Humidade.
Vento de *NNE* a *18km/h*, temperatura aparente *0,2ºC
*
Extremos de hoje: *3,1ºC* / *10,4ºC*


----------



## james (18 Fev 2016 às 23:47)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui, noite fria também.  A caminho do terceiro dia consecutivo com mínimas muito baixas. 

Extremos de hoje: 0/ 12 graus 
Extremos de ontem: 0/9 graus 

Tatual:  4 graus


----------



## jonas (19 Fev 2016 às 07:44)

Geada forte por aqui


----------



## Veterano (19 Fev 2016 às 08:11)

Bom dia. Estão 2,8º junto ao mar, com vento fraco, céu limpo.


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2016 às 08:19)

Bom dia, 

manhã gelada pelo Porto, mínima de *1.5 ºc  *

Neste momento 2.2 ºc.

De novo formação de geada/gelo em algumas superfícies, foto que fiz há minutos ( telemóvel )


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Fev 2016 às 08:22)

Bom dia 0 c


----------



## karkov (19 Fev 2016 às 09:31)

Pelos arredores de Guimarães


----------



## Bracaro (19 Fev 2016 às 09:40)

Hoje foi o primeiro dia com geada a sério, a relva diante da minha casa estava toda branca. 
Mínima de -0.7.
Com chuva não é agradável pegar na bike, mas sair logo de manhã com este frio também custa. O treino fica para outro dia.


----------



## GabKoost (19 Fev 2016 às 10:01)

Bracaro disse:


> Hoje foi o primeiro dia com geada a sério, a relva diante da minha casa estava toda branca.
> Mínima de -0.7.
> Com chuva não é agradável pegar na bike, mas sair logo de manhã com este frio também custa. O treino fica para outro dia.



Pois.

Já é o 2º dia consecutivo que acordo as 7 da manhã para tomar um pequeno almoço e ir dar uma corrida mas, mal meto o nariz lá fora, desisto imediatamente.

Há limites para a motivação. Hoje até os arbustos congelaram.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Fev 2016 às 12:40)

Boa tarde,

Início do dia bem fresco. Agora com algumas nuvens e umas fantásticas irisações à volta do sol. Daqui a pouco coloco fotos.


----------



## cookie (19 Fev 2016 às 12:51)

manhã encoberta e gelada também por VC. havia uma vez mais geada nos carros, passadiços...de momento já temos sol e 10 graus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Fev 2016 às 13:29)

Boa tarde,

Manhã fria com *1,9ºC* de mínima e com vento cortante de Leste

Gráfico da minha estação, a temperatura aparente e windchill muito baixa.





Na estação do IPMA, Serra do Pilar desceu aos *0,9ºC* às 6h

Céu limpo. Sigo com *10,7ºC* e vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Fev 2016 às 16:04)

Boas,

bela tarde de sol hoje, depois de uma gélida manhã. Por aqui estava tudo coberto de gelo. Segundo a EMA a mínima chegou aos -1ºC.


----------



## dlourenco (19 Fev 2016 às 16:25)

Apesar da má qualidade, gostava de demonstrar o meu espanto por ver as montanhas, que penso serem da Peneda-Gerês, repletas de neve durante quase uma semana inteira, pela primeira vez ! Mesmo depois de o dia de ontem ter sido praticamente limpo e o de hoje. 

Mas, já agora, gostava que algum entendido me conseguisse dar a certeza sobre à que serra pertencem estes picos vistas a Nordeste de Braga.
Obrigado


----------



## ampa62 (19 Fev 2016 às 17:42)

dlourenco disse:


> Apesar da má qualidade, gostava de demonstrar o meu espanto por ver as montanhas, que penso serem da Peneda-Gerês, repletas de neve durante quase uma semana inteira, pela primeira vez ! Mesmo depois de o dia de ontem ter sido praticamente limpo e o de hoje.
> 
> Mas, já agora, gostava que algum entendido me conseguisse dar a certeza sobre à que serra pertencem estes picos vistas a Nordeste de Braga.
> Obrigado



Se me enviares as tuas coordenadas e cota de onde visualizas posso tentar ver isso com um programa que tenho aqui. (nunca testei para essas distâncias )


----------



## james (19 Fev 2016 às 18:00)

dlourenco disse:


> Apesar da má qualidade, gostava de demonstrar o meu espanto por ver as montanhas, que penso serem da Peneda-Gerês, repletas de neve durante quase uma semana inteira, pela primeira vez ! Mesmo depois de o dia de ontem ter sido praticamente limpo e o de hoje.
> 
> Mas, já agora, gostava que algum entendido me conseguisse dar a certeza sobre à que serra pertencem estes picos vistas a Nordeste de Braga.
> Obrigado




Há invernos que a neve está mais tempo.  Mas este ano, o inverno vai fraco ( em termos de frio) .  Mas no NE transmontano, a neve normalmente dura mais tempo, pois há maiores períodos sem chuva. 

Se é a NE de Braga,eu arriscaria dizer que poderá ser a Serra Amarela.


----------



## james (19 Fev 2016 às 18:07)

Por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Registei o terceiro dia consecutivo com Tmin de 0 graus.  Neste momento, Tatual de 10 graus.  A Tmax foi de 12 graus.

Aqui na minha zona, consigo avistar neve nos pontos mais elevados da Serra Amarela.


----------



## Bracaro (19 Fev 2016 às 18:50)

dlourenco disse:


> Apesar da má qualidade, gostava de demonstrar o meu espanto por ver as montanhas, que penso serem da Peneda-Gerês, repletas de neve durante quase uma semana inteira, pela primeira vez ! Mesmo depois de o dia de ontem ter sido praticamente limpo e o de hoje.
> 
> Mas, já agora, gostava que algum entendido me conseguisse dar a certeza sobre à que serra pertencem estes picos vistas a Nordeste de Braga.
> Obrigado




Quase de certeza que é a Serra do Gerês. A Serra Amarela fica mais para a esquerda, em direcção a Norte, e é mais baixa.


----------



## james (19 Fev 2016 às 19:58)

A inversão térmica já está em acção.  Sigo já com 7 graus.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Fev 2016 às 21:18)

Irisações de hoje.

Mais no tópico Fenómenos Óticos Atmosféricos - http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/fenomenos-opticos-atmosfericos.4477/page-15#post-543230




Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## james (19 Fev 2016 às 22:32)

E esta?  O céu ficou completamente encoberto de repente... 

Acho que não estava previsto. 

Tatual: 5 graus


----------



## james (20 Fev 2016 às 02:34)

Por aqui, está uma noite fria e nublada. 

Tatual: 3 graus


----------



## Macuser (21 Fev 2016 às 01:42)

Boa Noite Meteo Loucos 

Já alguém tinha dado conta destes dados do GFS ?




Captura de ecrã 2016-02-21, às 01.38.40 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr


Cumprimentos


----------



## guimeixen (21 Fev 2016 às 10:08)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o céu encontra-se com bastante poeira.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Fev 2016 às 13:13)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui céu encoberto por poeiras vindas do norte de Africa , imagem satélite das 12:55h:






Neste momento estão *14,5ºC* com *48%* de Humidade. Vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## dopedagain (21 Fev 2016 às 13:27)

dlourenco disse:


> Apesar da má qualidade, gostava de demonstrar o meu espanto por ver as montanhas, que penso serem da Peneda-Gerês, repletas de neve durante quase uma semana inteira, pela primeira vez ! Mesmo depois de o dia de ontem ter sido praticamente limpo e o de hoje.
> 
> Mas, já agora, gostava que algum entendido me conseguisse dar a certeza sobre à que serra pertencem estes picos vistas a Nordeste de Braga.
> Obrigado



Pelo formato da serra parece me o soajo, a serra amarela tem antenas em cima, e são claramente visíveis a grande distancia.  hoje ainda tem neve e com acumulação palpável em certos locais!



Fotos de um amigo que se deslocou lá ontem.


Como referi uma altura em um post, o soajo é dos melhores locais para acumular e manter neve, mesmo ao nivel da serra da estrela e tem menos 500 metros de altitude.


----------



## james (21 Fev 2016 às 14:31)

O


dopedagain disse:


> Pelo formato da serra parece me o soajo, a serra amarela tem antenas em cima, e são claramente visíveis a grande distancia.  hoje ainda tem neve e com acumulação palpável em certos locais!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O Soajo tem o topo mais aplanado.  E muito boa para acumulação.  E estamos a falar da quinta Serra mais alta de Portugal, mais alta que o Marão.

As serras da Peneda, Amarela e Gerês são mais íngremes. 

Para esta semana, mais 2 bons eventos em perspectiva para as serras do Norte.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Fev 2016 às 14:46)

Boas,

Dia "amarelo" hoje pelo Porto, muita poeirinha africana que por aqui anda!  15,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## james (21 Fev 2016 às 16:28)

Boa tarde,

Dia amarelado e poeirento por aqui...

Agora está a ficar muito nublado.

Valores da Temperatura do dia de hoje :

Tmax: 16 graus
Tmin:   4 graus
Tatual: 13 graus

Hoje verificou - se um aumento  de 3/4 graus das temperaturas, com a direcção do vento de Leste.  Amanhã deverão novamente e progressivamente descer.


----------



## Macuser (21 Fev 2016 às 19:01)

Boas Tardes.

O que eu sei é que está Frio, e estes dados agradam-me, embora ainda muito distantes...
E podiam ser mais baixos 




Captura de ecrã 2016-02-21, às 18.51.45 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2016-02-21, às 18.51.57 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2016-02-21, às 18.52.02 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2016-02-21, às 18.52.08 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr

Venha daí a Neve para nos divertirmos, e depois venha a Primavera 

Cumprimentos


----------



## james (21 Fev 2016 às 23:54)

Por aqui, está uma espetacular noite de lua cheia!

Tatual: 6 graus


----------



## james (22 Fev 2016 às 07:33)

Bom dia, 

Início da semana com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. 

Tatual: 4 graus centígrados


----------



## Veterano (22 Fev 2016 às 08:20)

Bom dia. Alguma bruma, estão 7,6º e vento fraco. Mas vai estar um belo dia de sol!


----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2016 às 09:19)

Manhã de sol
E alguma neblina


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Fev 2016 às 10:50)

Bom dia.

Por cá o dia de ontem foi marcado pelo tempo ameno e pela presença de poeira africana, poeira esta muito espessa e que impedia o sol de brilhar durante algumas horas.
Hoje temos um dia seco, com nebulosidade alta, e alguma nebulosidade baixa e dispersa nas zonas mais altas do concelho (que tendem a desaparecer rapidamente).
O vento sopra fraco de SO.

*Tmín: 1,8ºC

Tatual: 11,7ºC
Hr: 79%
*​*Um bom início de semana. *


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (22 Fev 2016 às 12:09)

O freemeteo tem previsão de neve fraca para freamunde no sábado à tarde.


----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2016 às 12:19)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> O freemeteo tem previsão de neve fraca para freamunde no sábado à tarde.


Acredito que caiam um flocos!


----------



## qwerl (22 Fev 2016 às 20:00)

Boas

Resumo do dia:
Períodos de céu muito nublado (nuvens altas, algumas baixas, em especial no fim da tarde,e ainda alguma poeira). Vento fraco.
Tmínima de *5,7ºC*
Tactual de *12,5ºC, *para a hora que é não está muito frio.


----------



## james (23 Fev 2016 às 09:04)

Bom dia, 

Por cá,  o céu está muito nublado. 

Tatual: 8 graus centígrados


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2016 às 10:55)

Bom dia.

Neste momento temos céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco de SSE.
Está relativamente fresca a manhã, mas as nuvens não permitiram um arrefecimento maior durante a madrugada.
Aguardemos pela animação de amanhã - já estamos com saudades da chuva, não é?!  Pois...

*Tmín: 4,4ºC

Tatual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 83%*​
Na passada 6ª feira dei um passeio (de 20 km) a pé pela Serra de Montemuro. A neve existia a partir sensivelmente dos 1000 mts de altitude nas zonas mais sombrias, e a partir dos 1200 mts já com alguma consistência. Pelo menos serviu para regalar-me com o elemento branco que tem sido tão raro...

Nota: na 6ª imagem observa-se ao longe a Serra da Estrela com o seu manto branco.


----------



## qwerl (23 Fev 2016 às 20:50)

Boas

Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado. De manhã caíram chuviscos que molharam o chão mas não acumularam nada. O vento foi fraco o dia todo e a Tmínima foi de *7,6ºC*
Neste momento mantém-se o vento fraco e o céu muito nublado e estão *12,5ºC*.
Aguardemos pela chuva de amanhã. Segundo os modelos vamos ter chuva durante quase todo o dia, com acumulados a poderem chegar/ultrapassar os 20/30mm no litoral Norte, Venha ela


----------



## Macuser (23 Fev 2016 às 21:21)

Bom Dia "Meteo Loucos"  

Sou só eu a achar estranho os seguintes dados?
Alguém me pode elucidar se devemos colocar alertas na família? Temperaturas 0 a cota 0?




Captura de ecrã 2016-02-23, às 19.35.03 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2016-02-23, às 19.35.20 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2016-02-23, às 19.35.40 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




E olhem-me só este Mar, como estão as temperaturas....




10562755_1776241109265649_7352333670367610431_o by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr


Aproveitei e fui verificar artigos antigos, e não precisei muito, temos no IPMA:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/onda-frio-1965.xml



Cumprimentos


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2016 às 22:48)

Boa noite.

Para já tudo bastante calmo.
O céu mantêm-se encoberto e o vento sopra fraco.

*Tmáx: 11,7ºC

Tatual: 8,1ºC
Hr: 85%*​


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 08:24)

Bom dia, 

chove com intensidade pelo Porto.

*5 mm *acumulados até ao momento


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 09:20)

Grande escuridão, chove forte, *10.2 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 13:07)

Boas,

de momento não chove, pelas 12 horas caiu forte e persistente, sigo com* 21.4 mm* acumulados. 

Mais fresco com 10.5 ºc actuais.

Fevereiro segue com *256,3 mm* acumulados


----------



## RamalhoMR (24 Fev 2016 às 14:04)

Boas
Dia de chuva algo intensa aqui por Braga
De momento caiu um aguaceiro bastante forte e trovoada.. Foi um estoiro "meigo" kkkkkkkkkk

Vento moderado


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2016 às 14:07)

Era este aguaceiro e trovoada no sábado de manhã


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 14:09)

Chuva forte neste momento


----------



## RamalhoMR (24 Fev 2016 às 14:14)

Vince disse:


> Era este aguaceiro e trovoada no sábado de manhã




E fazermos figas Vince.
Agora acalmou, embora ja se nota a temperatura a descer.....


----------



## RamalhoMR (24 Fev 2016 às 14:35)

Escuro como o Breu a sul Sudoeste e a Oeste daqui. Vem ai mais........


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 14:51)

Até faz "fumo" a chuva, sigo com *25.6 mm  *


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Fev 2016 às 15:04)

Boas,
Por aqui chuva moderada, o acumulado está nos *18,8mm*  Estão *10,3ºC* com vento de SW a *23km/h.*
O radar mostra várias células a aproximarem-se do litoral


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Fev 2016 às 15:09)

Faltavam cerca de 10 minutos para as 14H quando se deu um monumental aguaceiro em Braga, com algum granizo e acho que cheguei a ouvir um trovão. As estradas pareciam ribeiros e a água chegava até meio das sapatilhas. 


Neste momento o sol brilha mas aproxima-se mais instabilidade de oeste.


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 15:39)

Trovão


----------



## Paula (24 Fev 2016 às 15:39)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Faltavam cerca de 10 minutos para as 14H quando se deu um monumental aguaceiro em Braga, com algum granizo e acho que cheguei a ouvir um trovão. As estradas pareciam ribeiros e a água chegava até meio das sapatilhas.
> 
> 
> Neste momento o sol brilha mas aproxima-se mais instabilidade de oeste.




Boas tardes.

Mais uma vez apanhei um banho ao sair do trabalho. 
Confirmo tudo que disseste, Que aguaceiro bem potente!

Neste momento 12.2ºC. Não chove.


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 15:42)

Relâmpago há pouco


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Fev 2016 às 15:51)

Foto que tirei com telemóvel pelas 15:20h


----------



## dlourenco (24 Fev 2016 às 15:58)

Mondim de Basto. Muito frio. Fui ao topo da sra graça (ao fundo) e ainda vi alguma "folheca" a cair. 
Cota de 1000m sensivelmente.


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 16:00)

Granizo agora!


----------



## jonas (24 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

Células fortes em aproximação!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Fev 2016 às 16:23)

Céu preto a norte!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Fev 2016 às 16:39)

Passou uma célula a norte com um movimento e forma algo suspeitos. Parecia haver rotação na base.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Fev 2016 às 16:39)

Em Barcelos agora, como chove!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Fev 2016 às 17:26)

Time lapse da célula:


Não sei se tinha rotação mas a base era tão baixa que as nuvens tocavam nas montanhas a norte daqui, zona do Pico de Regalados.

Fotos:


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Fev 2016 às 18:06)

Mais fotos:













Estas duas últimas mostram uma célula que apareceu a SE. Tinha uma estrutura belíssima. Só que queria estar num ponto com vista decente para este quadrante. Daria uma foto daquelas.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Fev 2016 às 19:38)

Boa noite,

Dia animado por aqui, com algumas chuvadas monumentais espaçadas ao longo do mesmo. 21,34 mm acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Fev 2016 às 21:59)

Mais três fotos de hoje. Um dia que acabou por ser bem animado e com céu fotogénico.


----------



## james (25 Fev 2016 às 01:30)

Boa noite, 

Cai mais um aguaceiro,  dia muito chuvoso!  

Que venha agora a frente polar. Só é pena a melhor parte passar durante a noite profunda.


----------



## james (25 Fev 2016 às 08:30)

Bom dia, 

Dia de aguaceiros fortes por aqui! 

Tatual: 9 graus centígrados


----------



## ampa62 (25 Fev 2016 às 11:37)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui por Covas, com 10.5ºC e 2 mm acumulados.

Acumulado a partir de Janeiro: 852 mm.

Estou a comparar dados com o meteograma que dava neve aqui na zona.


----------



## Paelagius (25 Fev 2016 às 17:14)

Wall cloud há momentos atrás.

180S 16:44:56


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Fev 2016 às 17:14)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento  Acumulado subiu para os *2,4mm*

Radar:





Foto tirada às 16:42h


----------



## Paelagius (25 Fev 2016 às 17:36)

João Paulo, que horas tens na tua máquina? No meu PC tenho 17:38, e na máquina 17:41.

Queria encontrar a fotografia do mesmo momento para termos uma perspectiva diferente do mesmo acontecimento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Fev 2016 às 17:51)

Paelagius disse:


> João Paulo, que horas tens na tua máquina? No meu PC tenho 17:38, e na máquina 17:41.
> 
> Queria encontrar a fotografia do mesmo momento para termos uma perspectiva diferente do mesmo acontecimento.



Tenho as horas no telemóvel 51 segundos atrasado relativamente a este: http://www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_UTC.aspx


----------



## Paelagius (25 Fev 2016 às 18:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Tenho as horas no telemóvel 51 segundos atrasado relativamente a este: http://www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_UTC.aspx



Em relação ao worldtimeserver, o meu PC está 4'' atrasado e a máquina 2'40'' adiantada. Portanto, ambas fotografias terão sido tiradas quase em simultâneo.
Depois partilho um vídeo (a GoPro deveria estar carregada mas não ligava…  )


----------



## qwerl (25 Fev 2016 às 19:10)

Boas

Ontem foi um dia de períodos de chuva por vezes forte e algum vento, que acumularam *14,7mm* segundo a estação de Ovar.
Hoje o dia foi de aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco que acumularam *2,3mm*
Agora o céu está muito nublado e não chove. O vento é fraco e estão *13,2ºC*. Reina a calmaria antes da animação dos próximos dias...


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Fev 2016 às 23:26)

Boa noite.

Ontem tivemos períodos de chuva\aguaceiros interessantes, mas curtos. O acumulado foi de *20,8 mm*.
Hoje tivemos aguaceiros fracos e um *acumulado* de *1,3 mm*.

Já levo no mês de fevereiro *476,0 mm **de acumulado.* 
*Desde o dia 1 de janeiro* o *acumulado* subiu para os *1050 mm*.
Com mais 24 mm passo os 500 pelo 2º mês consecutivo. Será?! 

Venha agora a frente polar marítima. Venha a neve para animar e aquecer estes corações. 

P.S.: tenho aqui ao lado uns kms de montanha com altitude média entre os 500 e os 570 mts. Para quem vier para estes lados pode ser que tenha sorte. Só a elevada humidade (Pela proximidade relativa ao mar) pode obstar a queda maior do elemento branco. Vamos ver...


----------



## qwerl (25 Fev 2016 às 23:59)

Os aguaceiros estão a aumentar de intensidade, neste momento cai mais um 
*3,3mm* em Ovar. Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite  Já começa a aparecer qualquer coisa no radar. Vai começar a animação


----------



## ampa62 (26 Fev 2016 às 00:03)

Boa noite,

Por aqui por Covas fecho o dia com uns amenos 8.9ºC, 5.4 mm acumulados e 1017 mB de pressão. 

Comparando com o meteograma de quinta-feira de manhã: +0.5º C e mais chuva que o previsto 5.4 mm contra 1.9 mm. Pressão praticamente igual à prevista.


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 02:22)

cstools.net disse:


> Castro Laboreiro vai ser novamente brindado com uma grande nevada hoje e amanhã.
> E só para hoje pode nevar até mesmo em Caminha em S. João D'arga e Dem.
> Até mesmo aqui para o nosso amigo ampa62 pode nevar também em Covas - V.N.Cerveira
> Também vai nevar em Arcos de Valdevez pela 2ª vez este mês e ano.


 no concelho dos arcos ja apanhei neve 3 vezes este ano, com esta será a quarta. Pelo menos que eu tenha presenciado  e na ultima vez durou 10 dias a neve. Amanha pode mesmo nevar em todos os concelhos do minho em especial e praticamente seguro em viana do castelo ( serra de arga 825) paredes de coura (corno de bico 883) Ponte de Lima ( alto do cavalo e salgueiros gordos 840) melgaço (giestoso1300,Castro laboreiro,Lamas de mouro 1000) arcos de valdevez (soajo 1460) Ponte da barca (serra amarela1350) e nos braços da serra de arga que chegam a caminha e cerveira.


----------



## Paelagius (26 Fev 2016 às 05:28)

Bom dia,

Deixo-vos com um vídeo de ontem.


----------



## jonas (26 Fev 2016 às 07:09)

Aguaceiro torrencial com trovoada


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Fev 2016 às 07:18)

jonas disse:


> Aguaceiro torrencial com trovoada


Estes aguaceiros na próxima madrugada é que era, vamos sonhar


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 08:20)

Bom dia

Chove por vezes forte, é uma chuva grossa e fria, sigo com *14.6 mm* acumulados 

Está fresco com 8.8 ºc actuais.


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 08:33)

Bom dia, 

Dia de muita chuva, que chegou a ser torrencial por vezes  em especial por volta das 6/7 horas, era capaz de jurar que ouvi um trovão, mas não tenho a certeza. 

Tatual: 8 graus centígrados


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Fev 2016 às 08:39)

Por estes lados está um calor infernal, meu Deus :O


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2016 às 08:42)

Bom dia,
Acabo de fazer a viagem Braga - Vigo, saí de Braga com 10ºC entre Pte Lima e Valença a temperatura rondou os 7ºC, agora em Vigo, a 500m registo 5ºC.
Espero que o elemento branco me faça uma visita ainda durante a tarde


----------



## sielwolf (26 Fev 2016 às 08:45)

Meteofan disse:


> Por estes lados está um calor infernal, meu Deus :O


Está em fahrenheit e não em °C !


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 08:57)

Chuva muito grossa agora, e com intensidade 

*16.4 mm *


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Fev 2016 às 09:00)

sielwolf disse:


> Está em fahrenheit e não em °C !


Tem toda a razão, não reparei!
Pensei que fosse um erro da estação


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 09:06)

Caiu um aguaceiro agora e baixou a temperatura para 6 graus. Isto promete. 

À pouco, um amigo meu que circulava na A7 na zona de Fafe, disse que passou por um limpa-neves.  Será que já cairá neve perto ou estará apenas de prevenção?


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Fev 2016 às 09:18)

Perto de Fafe há zonas com perto de 900m (Lameirinha, Viso etc...) mas não me parece, pelo menos as cotas previstas para esta hora rondam os 1200m...
Poderia estar a deslocar-se para o Marão ou qualquer coisa assim, não sei, ou estará de prevenção, o que é MUITO bom


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 09:22)

Chove bem, *18.8 mm* e a subir. 

Temperatura em queda com 8.5 ºc actuais.


----------



## ampa62 (26 Fev 2016 às 09:23)

cstools.net disse:


> Castro Laboreiro vai ser novamente brindado com uma grande nevada hoje e amanhã.
> E só para hoje pode nevar até mesmo em Caminha em S. João D'arga e Dem.
> Até mesmo aqui para o nosso amigo ampa62 pode nevar também em Covas - V.N.Cerveira
> Também vai nevar em Arcos de Valdevez pela 2ª vez este mês e ano.



Bom dia,

Para já os dados recolhidos correspondem ao meteograma de há dois dias atrás.
Neste momento sigo com 7,6ºC e 18.0 mm acumulados (no meteograma a previsão era: 7,8ºC e 16.2 mm). A pressão atm. baixou bastante 1007 mB contra os 1010.4 do meteograma.

Em suma CStools, tudo leva a crer que vamos ter neve . 

Para azar meu, ainda tenho a estrada cortada para o Sopo, resultado das chuvadas de há quinze dias atrás .


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 10:11)

Está a ficar frio  7.8 ºc actuais.

*24.2 mm* acumulados, chuva por vezes forte, fria e grossa


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 10:14)

Já neva com intensidade no soajo/peneda/gerês e já existe alguma acumulação. a cota deve andar perto dos 1000m aqui no minho. Dentro de nada chegará ou já chegou a castro laboreiro e lamas de mouro.


----------



## Lince (26 Fev 2016 às 10:17)

Grande nevão em perspectiva...
as primeiras fotos do evento
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






continua a nevar com bastante intensidade.


----------



## Lince (26 Fev 2016 às 10:19)

Vou ter que corrigir a data na Câmara, as fotos são de hoje!(26/02/2016), fresquinhas.


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 10:20)

Lince disse:


> Grande nevão em perspectiva...
> as primeiras fotos do evento
> 
> 
> ...


Ora aí está


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 10:40)

Chove  forte, com pingas grossas  e muito certinho à horas e horas sem parar. 

Tatual: 9 graus centígrados 

Está um ar frio.


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 10:48)

o vento terá de ir rodando lentamente de sul para oeste e depois para noroeste... quando chegar a noroeste, o frio já entrou.

Claro, vai aumentando de intensidade.


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2016 às 10:49)

Castro Laboreiro (950m), já há quase uma hora atrás


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 10:53)

As cotas estão a descer rapidamente 
Muito bom sinal.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 11:05)

*28.8 mm* e 7.3 ºc actuais


----------



## ampa62 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:18)

Por aqui por Covas, 7,2º C e 22 mm acumulados.


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 11:19)

james disse:


> As cotas estão a descer rapidamente
> Muito bom sinal.


A cota no minho anda pelos 800/900 metros mais baixa que o previsto para este intervalo de tempo segundo os meteogramas


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 11:26)

dopedagain disse:


> A cota no minho anda pelos 800/900 metros mais baixa que o previsto para este intervalo de tempo segundo os meteogramas



Bom sinal, tendo em conta que ainda não há muito frio instalado.  Agora , com a rotação do vento para a tarde, vai aumentar o frio e a possibilidade de nevar a cotas médias no Minho.  Esperemos que a precipitação se mantenha abundante.


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 11:30)

Não pára de chover por aqui, chove sem parar desde as 2/3 da manhã. 

Temperatura em queda, baixou para 8 graus. 

Imagino o gigantesco nevão que deve estar a ocorre neste momento nas grandes serras do Minho.  Com sorte, a partir da tarde comeca a nevar nas serras mais baixas. 

EDIT: Chove torrencialmente agora.


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2016 às 11:32)

Aqui em Vigo já não chove há 15/20 min.
Isto está muito calmo, parece-me que a precipitação vai ser muito escassa durante a tarde.


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 11:37)

Incrível o que chove aqui!


----------



## RamalhoMR (26 Fev 2016 às 11:43)

Boas
Chove com intensidade por Braga.


----------



## Bracaro (26 Fev 2016 às 11:49)

Da forma como tem chovido em Braga durante toda a manhã e com o frio que está, creio que todas as serras aqui do Minho devem estar a acumular bastante neve. Amanhã de manhã espero ver todo o Sameiro coberto de neve.


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 11:49)

E chove, chove sem parar, a estrada à minha porta é um rio neste momento. Há água por toda a parte.
E a temperatura continua a baixar. Desce mais  1 grau, agora Tatual: 7 graus.


----------



## Lince (26 Fev 2016 às 11:59)

Mais fotos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Continua a nevar, mas agora com menor intensidade.


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 12:05)

Lince disse:


> Mais fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sobe ah panameda agora oh lince


----------



## andremak7 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:26)

Acham que pode nevar em Monte Córdova, Santo Tirso? 457m


----------



## Paelagius (26 Fev 2016 às 12:41)

Chove. A chuva tem algum gelo.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 12:43)

Chove torrencialmente e com algum granizo


----------



## ampa62 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:45)

Pois por aqui chove moderadamente e a temperatura a subir. Agora com 7,7 ºC.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 12:46)

Não e granizo mas sim gelo mole.
Uma mistela que escorre nos vidros.


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 12:50)

Por aqui também. Chove e cai ao mesmo tempo pedacinhos finos de gelo, ouve - se a saltitar.

Temperatura mantem - se nos 7 graus.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:02)

7,7ºC em Espinho


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 13:03)

Chuva gelada com algum gelo desfeito pelo meio, sigo com *34.6 mm* acumulados e uns frios 6.1 ºc 

Este mês  encaminha-se a passos largos para os *300 mm *de acumulado


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 13:13)

5.8 ºc actuais, sempre a descer, já se vê a "nuvem" do ar ao sair da boca


----------



## panzer4 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:21)

Boas..Por Lousada temperatura de 6.3 ºC e continua a descer ..a sensação térmica ronda os 4ºC...vamos ver aqui á volta se haverá possibilidade de queda de neve..é reduzida mas a esperança é a ultima a morrer


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 13:22)




----------



## panzer4 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:25)

andremak7 disse:


> Acham que pode nevar em Monte Córdova, Santo Tirso? 457m



È pouco provável porque a previsão de cota para esta zona anda á volta dos 600/700 mts..mas nunca se sabe..poderá haver boas surpresas !


----------



## karkov (26 Fev 2016 às 13:50)

Por Guimarães estava a oscilar entre os 5 e os 6º antes do almoço, agora ficou definitivamente nos 5°... a ver o que nos trás agora a "frente fria"...


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 14:03)

Chove torrencialmente com muito granizo.


----------



## ampa62 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:04)

Por aqui, estou contra a corrente. A temperatura sempre a subir e agora atingiu os 8,2ºC.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 14:04)

5.6ºc actuais


----------



## RamalhoMR (26 Fev 2016 às 14:05)

Continua a chover e esta bastante frio por aqui


----------



## panzer4 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:06)

Na Lixa,actualmente 6.0ºC e sensação térmica de 2.9ºC .Por Lousada também nos 6 ºC e sensação térmica de 4 ºC..Frente fria a fazer se sentir..a ver vamos..


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2016 às 14:23)

Salamonde agua neve.  Mais neve que agua.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 14:23)

Agora parece mesmo água-neve 

5.5 ºc


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:25)

Snifa disse:


> Agora parece mesmo água-neve
> 
> 5.5 ºc



Ainda é só o principio. Zonas altas do porto pode nevar.


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 14:25)

Bem vou me deslocar ao Corno de bico aqui ao lado que tem cota 900m agora ás 3horas, ver o que se passa por lá! Cumes da pedrada(Soajo) e peneda só domingo e segunda hoje a coisa deve estar ao metro por lá e deve ser complicado caminhar e eu não tenho trenó


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 14:30)

Mas que raio, a chuva era meia branca, e caía mais lenta que o habitual, se isto não é água neve, então é algo muito parecido..  Sleet?


----------



## bapthista (26 Fev 2016 às 14:32)

Não sei, mas já neva em Celorico de Basto. Acho que a cota em Celorico estará nos 350 metros. Está bem abaixo do previsto para esta hora.


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 14:39)

dopedagain disse:


> Bem vou me deslocar ao Corno de bico aqui ao lado que tem cota 900m agora ás 3horas, ver o que se passa por lá! Cumes da pedrada(Soajo) e peneda só domingo e segunda hoje a coisa deve estar ao metro por lá e deve ser complicado caminhar e eu não tenho trenó



Ainda nos vamos encontrar por lá. Vou agora dar um saltinho à Serra D' Arga.


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 14:42)

james disse:


> Ainda nos vamos encontrar por lá. Vou agora dar um saltinho à Serra D' Arga.


Daqui de casa pareceu me nao ter nada ainda na serra de arga. Se quiseres eu aviso te por aqui como está a serra de corno de bico!


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 14:44)

dopedagain disse:


> Daqui de casa pareceu me nao ter nada ainda na serra de arga. Se quiseres eu aviso te por aqui como está a serra de corno de bico!


 
Ok, eu se vir algo de relevante também dou noticias. Se não vir nada, vou mais para o interior.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (26 Fev 2016 às 14:44)

Viso, Celorico de Basto


----------



## tozequio (26 Fev 2016 às 14:45)

Snifa disse:


> Mas que raio, a chuva era meia branca, e caía mais lenta que o habitual, se isto não é água neve, então é algo muito parecido..  Sleet?


Há bocado vinha no carro e caía uma espécie de gelo que derretia a bater no vidro. Estou em Valadares, perto da estação da CP, e estão 5ºC. A cota 50, se tanto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2016 às 14:47)

Boas,
Por aqui registo *4,9ºC* chove com umas pedrinhas brancas à mistura!   Vento moderado de NW , o acumulado está nos *44,7mm
*
Daqui a pouco vou ver se dou um salto a Serra de Canelas ou Monte da Virgem 
*



*
*

*


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 14:50)

5.3 ºc e cai uma chuva esbranquiçada, que não faz praticamente barulho ao cair..


----------



## tozequio (26 Fev 2016 às 14:50)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui registo *4,9ºC* chove com umas pedrinhas brancas à mistura!   Vento moderado de NW , o acumulado está nos *44,7mm
> *
> Daqui a pouco vou ver se dou um salto a Serra de Canelas ou Monte da Virgem
> ...


Se puderes dá também um salto à zona da Escola Secundária do Olival, que é o ponto mais alto do concelho de Gaia (cerca de 280 metros de altitude).


----------



## Guedes 114 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:51)

Por aqui pela Constituição apenas chuva e mais chuva...


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2016 às 14:51)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Viso, Celorico de Basto



A Serra do Viso tem máximo de 859m, a que altitude será a foto ?


----------



## Stinger (26 Fev 2016 às 14:55)

Daqui a pouco vou a serra de santa justa ver !!!! , pareceu me ver a serra de pias com algo ... ou pode ser nuvens na lateral


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2016 às 14:55)

tozequio disse:


> Se puderes dá também um salto à zona da Escola Secundária do Olival, que é o ponto mais alto do concelho de Gaia (cerca de 280 metros de altitude).



Deixo aqui o link: http://pt-pt.topographic-map.com/places/Porto-9463586/

Zona do Porto e Gaia





A estação de Grijó ( 219m ) regista *4,2ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:55)

A neve já chegou à Serra da Freita. Finalmente 












Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-Da-Freita/1527403504147904?fref=ts


----------



## cookie (26 Fev 2016 às 14:56)

Por vc o dia amanheceu com temporal, vento, chuva moderada. Entretanto o vento abrandou e pelas 12:30 estavam 8 graus. De momento sem chuva e vento e 6 graus.


----------



## Beric D (26 Fev 2016 às 14:58)

Acham possível nevar em Braga no Sameiro e na Santa Marta das Cortiças? (altitude aprox: 550m)


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 15:06)

Menos 3,5 no cruzamento antes do sabugueiro, estradas cortadas


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2016 às 15:08)

Serra da Cabreira com um belo manto branco. Acumulacao acima dos 1000 metros.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 15:10)

Cada vez mais frio *5.1 ºc* actuais


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 15:12)

Em Baião, Porto a 603 metros de altitude está assim! 

Fotografias enviadas para o MeteoMontijo por Tiago Ferreira.


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 15:16)

A sair de ponte de lima 5 graus.  James ja te digo algo.


----------



## Scuderia (26 Fev 2016 às 15:23)

Ja sai de baião estava lindo  na A41 nas portagens de lousada a 300metros a chuva quer virar para granizo. Isto promete


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2016 às 15:23)

A chegar a seia com meio grau negativo, supostamente as estradas estão cortadas mas ainda não vi nada cortado


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2016 às 15:23)

Snifa disse:


> Cada vez mais frio *5.1 ºc* actuais



Snifa, como está aí o vento?  Aqui rodou de NNW para NE / ENE


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 15:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Snifa, como está aí o vento?  Aqui rodou de NNW para NE / ENE



Por aqui está de momento direcção NNE/NE.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 15:25)

Beric D disse:


> Acham possível nevar em Braga no Sameiro e na Santa Marta das Cortiças? (altitude aprox: 550m)


É perfeitamente possível... isto se é que já não neva ou nevou!


----------



## andremak7 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:37)

Bastava vir uma granizada para a temperatura baixar para os 3ºC mais ou menos que depois a chuva virava neve quase de certeza


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 15:40)

Volta a cair uma chuva esbranquiçada e leve 

5.0 ºc 

*49.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2016 às 15:40)

Montalegre sem acumulacao mas a nevar.  Contei 8 carros dos gips da gnr.. Estado de sitio lol.


----------



## Paelagius (26 Fev 2016 às 15:48)

De repente, escureceu substancialmente


----------



## joberit (26 Fev 2016 às 15:50)

boneli disse:


> Montalegre sem acumulacao mas a nevar.  Contei 8 carros dos gips da gnr.. Estado de sitio lol.


Amanha vou para zona de Montalegre . Se conseguires is fazendo update da zona era porreiro . Thanks


----------



## Paula (26 Fev 2016 às 15:51)

Boas tardes. Está bem frio em Braga. 
Mais logo vou até ao Sameiro, mas estou pouco optimista em relação a neve. Penso que me vai sair o tiro pela culatra.


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2016 às 15:59)

joberit disse:


> Amanha vou para zona de Montalegre . Se conseguires is fazendo update da zona era porreiro . Thanks


Ja vou de regresso a braga.  Pouca percipitacao
 A cota está  a descer.  Montes go Geres branquinhos tal como a cabreira.  Ja o barroso e larouco sem acumulacao.


----------



## rsrocha (26 Fev 2016 às 16:02)

Ha cerca de meia hora caia agua neve na nacional 1 na zona de são joao de ver.


----------



## cookie (26 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

Trovoada agora mesmo por vc


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

rsrocha disse:


> Ha cerca de meia hora caia agua neve na nacional 1 na zona de são joao de ver.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> rsrocha disse:
> ...



Argoncilhe,  serra de canelas em Gaia, alto da nossa senhora da saude à beira da A1 nos carvalhos tem grande potencial para água neve/neve.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

Boa tarde.

Por cá a chuva parou há pouco e o céu permanece cinza-claro, encoberto.
Bastante frio...
Não visualizei qualquer vestígio de neve, água-neve, granizo, etc. Só mesmo chuva. 
O vento sopra fraco de momento.
Depois de ter estado a baixar, a temperatura está agora em lenta subida (*4,1ºC* às *15.16h*) até aos *atuais* *4,6ºC*.

*P.S.*: Penso que haverão condições para quedas esporádicas de neve nas serras aqui ao lado, entre hoje e amanhã, nas que tem mais de 500 mts de altitude: Monte do Pilar-Citânia de Sanfins (530-570 mts) e Serra de Barrosas (580 mts). A questão prende-se com a quantidade de precipitação que possa cair nas horas mais frias.
Teremos frio em altitude e frio à superfície. Venha a precipitação...


----------



## dj_teko (26 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

Ja ronca por aqui


----------



## andremak7 (26 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

Trovão agora mesmo!


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 16:11)

Trovão, e que escuridão


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Fev 2016 às 16:13)

Temperatura a subir por aqui. 8ºC.


Céu muito nublado.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Fev 2016 às 16:33)

Fotos partilhadas por Arouca Geopark 
Local: Serra da Freita
Link: https://www.facebook.com/aroucageopark/?fref=photo


----------



## cookie (26 Fev 2016 às 16:34)

Acabo de vir da rua. Começou a granizar ha uns minutos. Vento moderado de norte, gélido! Filmei um pouco (antes de chegar o granizo). Vou tentar postar.


----------



## rsrocha (26 Fev 2016 às 16:35)

Vou agora na A32 em são joao da madeira, 3 graus e chove agua neve.


----------



## cookie (26 Fev 2016 às 16:45)

Aqui está o vídeo (má qualidade) 

Isto foi antes de granizar. Nesta altura as pingas eram grossas, picavam ao tocar na cara e o vento era gelado.


----------



## cookie (26 Fev 2016 às 16:58)

Voltou a trovejar.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Fev 2016 às 17:11)

Há cerca de 5 minutos na Serra da Freita.


----------



## Stinger (26 Fev 2016 às 17:19)

As estradas na freita estao abertas?


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2016 às 17:26)

Por aqui aparece o nevoeiro aos 530 MTS de altitude. 3,5°C aprox. Sem neve...


----------



## qwerl (26 Fev 2016 às 17:33)

Boas

Dia muito chuvoso por aqui, chuva por vezes forte e algum granizo.
Há pouco o vento aumentou bruscamente de intensidade e está desagradável lá fora. *46,2mm* acumulados em Ovar. Hoje é capaz de chegar aos 50mm


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 17:34)

Chove com gotas grossas e pedacinhos de gelo desfeito


----------



## Macuser (26 Fev 2016 às 17:41)

Boa Tarde Amigos

Começou o "Vira"...




Captura de ecrã 2016-02-26, às 17.40.03 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr


Vamos a Eles e a Elas 

Venham Fotos

Cumprimentos


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2016 às 17:52)

A temperatura atual e a elevada humidade não permitem neve nas serras mais próximas. Talvez quando entrar a língua de ar polar mais fria que se encontra a NO o frio e a humidade sejam mais benéficos...O litoral centro está a receber mais ar frio do que esta zona (exceptuando naturalmente as zonas mais altas).
Temos neste momento chuviscos.






*
Tatual: 4,7ºC
Hr: 94%*​
O *acumulado* por aqui é de *40,1 mm*.
Com este valor ultrapassei os 500 mm neste mês de* fevereiro*: *516,1 mm*.


----------



## dlourenco (26 Fev 2016 às 17:56)

Alguém pelo sameiro ? Como estão as coisas ?


----------



## jonas (26 Fev 2016 às 17:59)

Em cristelo caiu agua - neve


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2016 às 18:02)

jonas disse:


> Em cristelo caiu agua - neve


Não vi... 
Vou chorar perdidamente. Ora bolas! Vá lá que o evento ainda não acabou.


----------



## SLM (26 Fev 2016 às 18:04)

Pelas Serras de Fafe:


Junto à famosa Casa do Penedo (na véspera dos reconhecimetos para o rally Serras de Fafe):


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 18:08)

Continua esta chuva gelada com algum gelo à mistura, sigo com *59.8 mm* acumulados, o acumulado mensal está agora nos *321,3 mm *

*59.4 mm* no Isep:

*http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/*


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2016 às 18:08)

Monte da Virgem em VNGaia, cota de 230m , chuva gelada há pouco num aguaceiro mais intenso caíram algumas pedrinhas de gelo e mais alguma coisa... Eu filmei depois coloco o vídeo.

O termômetro do carro marca 4ºC


----------



## Topê (26 Fev 2016 às 18:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Monte da Virgem em VNGaia, cota de 230m , chuva gelada há pouco num aguaceiro mais intenso caíram algumas pedrinhas de gelo e mais alguma coisa... Eu filmei depois coloco o vídeo.
> 
> O termômetro do carro marca 4ºC



muito bom.


----------



## Scuderia (26 Fev 2016 às 18:14)

Acredito que durante a noite no radar da FAP em paços deve cair alguns farrapos.


----------



## pimigas (26 Fev 2016 às 18:21)

Amarante hoje à tarde.


----------



## jonas (26 Fev 2016 às 18:21)

pimigas disse:


> Amarante hoje à tarde.


Brutal


----------



## jonas (26 Fev 2016 às 18:23)

Ouvi dizer que a protecao civil de penafiel esta preocupada por causa da possivel queda de neve, pois a cota esta a descer mais do que o previsto!


----------



## dlourenco (26 Fev 2016 às 18:24)

No sameiro, sensação térmica nos negativos (até corta) mas mesmo assim, só chuvinha e nevoeiro. Cota de 600m sensivelmente. :/


----------



## Topê (26 Fev 2016 às 18:29)

pimigas disse:


> Amarante hoje à tarde.


 wow! quem me dera ser tripeiro ou nortenho no geral, fogo! ia já á procura dela.


----------



## Stinger (26 Fev 2016 às 18:33)

Brutal mesmo !!!!


----------



## Stinger (26 Fev 2016 às 18:35)

Espero ver alguma coisa nas serras de valongo !!


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 18:38)

Saraivada por aqui


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Fev 2016 às 18:40)

Aguaceiros à volta, por aqui ainda não caiu nada que se parecesse com neve....
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a madrugada mas infelizmente devido ao meu problema e devido à medicação estou cheio de sono por isso não devo ficar acordado para ver


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2016 às 18:49)

4°c e chuva fraca


----------



## Stinger (26 Fev 2016 às 18:50)

A meia noite vou ate as serras ver xD


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2016 às 18:53)

Por aqui tudo calmo. Chuva fraca com o termometro a marcar 7°C


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2016 às 18:56)

Stinger disse:


> A meia noite vou ate as serras ver xD


O melhor será de manhã cedinho vai até ao Cruzeiro cota 500


Charlie Moreira disse:


> 4°c e chuva fraca


----------



## andremak7 (26 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O melhor será de manhã cedinho vai até ao Cruzeiro cota 500


O cruzeiro a que te referes é na Santa Justa?


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 19:05)

james disse:


> Ok, eu se vir algo de relevante também dou noticias. Se não vir nada, vou mais para o interior.


James nem cheta no Corno de bico só mesmo graupel! e subi até aos 883 metros. estavam -2 e simplesmente nao havia precipitaçao só nevoeiro cerrado. Quando desci voltou a chover, e talvez tenha nevado algo.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Fev 2016 às 19:09)

Boas,

Chove intensamente pelo Porto neste momento, o que tem sido uma constante ao longo do dia. Frio cortante, o bafo já bem visível. 6,9ºC neste momento, sensação térmica de 4ºC.  26,16 mm acumulados até a esta hora.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2016 às 19:10)

andremak7 disse:


> O cruzeiro a que te referes é na Santa Justa?


Não fica em Baltar


----------



## Paelagius (26 Fev 2016 às 19:12)

Nada a reportar. Dia bastante marcado por aguaceiros fortes do lado de V.N.Gaia.

Há meia hora atrás seguia assim,


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2016 às 19:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Monte da Virgem em VNGaia, cota de 230m , chuva gelada há pouco num aguaceiro mais intenso caíram algumas pedrinhas de gelo e mais alguma coisa... Eu filmei depois coloco o vídeo.
> 
> O termômetro do carro marca 4ºC



Aqui está

O acumulado de hoje está nos *50,8mm*
Neste momento chove fraco, estão *5,4ºC* com vento moderado com rajadas de NNW


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 19:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui está



É impressão minha ou há aí uns farrapos ( ainda que pequenos)  de neve pelo meio?


----------



## Beric D (26 Fev 2016 às 19:21)

Braga, eu acredito numa surpresa para esta noite! Pelo menos nas partes da cidade que estão a 200m


----------



## sauran (26 Fev 2016 às 19:22)

Alguém no Sameiro?


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2016 às 19:24)

Snifa disse:


> É impressão minha ou há aí uns farrapos ( ainda que pequenos)  de neve pelo meio?



Julgo que sim, até demoravam mais tempo a chegar ao solo...


----------



## Paula (26 Fev 2016 às 19:24)

Boas. 

Esta tarde estive no Sameiro (cota 550m, ou a rondar se não estou em erro). Um gelo autêntico, chuva e algum nevoeiro.
Já coloco algumas fotos.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2016 às 19:26)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Julgo que sim, até demoravam mais tempo a chegar ao solo...



Portanto, por breves momentos, tivemos queda de alguma neve ( fraca ) à cota de 230 m e perto do mar, uma surpresa 

Bem me parecia que aqueles aguaceiros que vi aqui no Porto, em que as gotas eram esbranquiçadas e mais lentas, podiam ser de neve, bastava subir uns metros na cota, como por exemplo no Monte da Virgem


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2016 às 19:30)

Eu concordo com vocês acho muito improvável que aquelas "gotas" a esvoaçar no meio do granizo sejam chuva, são pequenos flocos dispersos. A ser verdade é uma agradável surpresa .


----------



## João Pedro (26 Fev 2016 às 19:33)

Snifa disse:


> É impressão minha ou há aí uns farrapos ( ainda que pequenos)  de neve pelo meio?


Também me parece que sim!


----------



## dlourenco (26 Fev 2016 às 19:37)

Cenário de fim de tarde.

Santuário do Sameiro, Braga (550m)


----------



## Paula (26 Fev 2016 às 19:42)

Aqui vão algumas fotos. Perdoem a minha câmara, sff. 
















Nunca tinha reparado nesse amigo aí 
Ali a bater nos 4ºC, penso que não ande errado de todo.


----------



## sauran (26 Fev 2016 às 19:44)

Vamos ter esperança


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2016 às 19:48)

Em Valongo caiu aguaneve por volta das 17h mas de forma timida


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2016 às 19:48)

Snifa disse:


> Portanto, por breves momentos, tivemos queda de alguma neve ( fraca ) à cota de 230 m e perto do mar, uma surpresa
> 
> Bem me parecia que aqueles aguaceiros que vi aqui no Porto, em que as gotas eram esbranquiçadas e mais lentas, podiam ser de neve, bastava subir uns metros na cota, como por exemplo no Monte da Virgem




Já agora fica o radar naquela altura, Monte da Virgem assinalado com a bola:





De salientar que o mar fica a cerca de 6km


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2016 às 20:06)

Se efectivamente se registar algum aguaceiro durante a madrugada e o dia de amanhã por certo poderá ser de neve no Sameiro. Eu por norma só vou ao Sameiro quando em Braga estão 4º. Mais do que isso é difícil.

Quando cheguei a casa à pouco estavam 6º, por isso é aguardar que desça mais um pouco e claro que chova.


----------



## ct2jzr (26 Fev 2016 às 20:09)

Freita terá neve no domingo?  Ou será que derrete até lá...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2016 às 20:10)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui está



Parecem-me ser "*Graupel*". Ver na wikipédia
Como temos uma camada de ar muito arrefecido em altura e menor em camadas mais baixas, talvez esteja aí a explicação.

Por cá a temperatura aumentou com o aumento da intensidade do vento - sopra agora moderado com algumas rajadas de NNO.
A sensação térmica é agora de maior frio.
Há pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro fraco e acumulou mais 1,0 mm. Total: *41,1 mm*.

*Tatual: 5,4ºC
Windchill: 2,2 ºC
Hr: 92%
Taparente: 1,6ºC*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2016 às 20:23)

ct2jzr disse:


> Freita terá neve no domingo?  Ou será que derrete até lá...


Teras neve aliás no domingo aconselho a quem morar na zona do grande porto subir a Santa justa e apreciar a paisagem das serras do marao montemuro freita abrobeira e geres


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 20:25)

dopedagain disse:


> James nem cheta no Corno de bico só mesmo graupel! e subi até aos 883 metros. estavam -2 e simplesmente nao havia precipitaçao só nevoeiro cerrado. Quando desci voltou a chover, e talvez tenha nevado algo.



Também não vi nada, fui mais para as serras do  interior, com binóculos e quase nada.  Bons acumulados só acima dos 1000 metros, abaixo disso um autêntico flop aqui no Alto Minho. Saiu - nos a fava, o brinde foi para o centro.


----------



## RamalhoMR (26 Fev 2016 às 20:28)

Boas
Ora por Braga de momento nao chove......O resto da tarde foi marcado por aguaceiros.Esta frio ( e eu aqui embrulhado na manta e o que vale e que a minha casa e quente )
Venha de la a trovoada e o granizo e.....algo mais .......


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 20:31)

Para já, aqui no Litoral Norte, estamos a ter uma típica entrada de NO, sem nada de invulgar . Com muita neve acima dos 1000 metros e bastante frio abaixo dessas cotas, com situações de granizo, graupel, água - neve muito localizado, ou seja, o habitual nestas entradas, que acontecem todos os anos.  
Vamos esperar que haja alguma surpresa para a próxima madrugada ( embora com pouca precipitacao prevista) , para ver se acontece algo mais fora do habitual. Para já, apenas um evento normal de inverno.


----------



## ct2jzr (26 Fev 2016 às 20:34)

Vou tentar ir lá! Obrigado pela partilha.  Já agora acha que no caramulo que ainda é mais alto vai estar branco?


----------



## jonas (26 Fev 2016 às 20:46)

Vou agora para penafiel


----------



## jonas (26 Fev 2016 às 20:47)

jonas disse:


> Vou agora para penafiel


A ver se cai alguma coisa


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 20:48)

Fica aqui uma chamada de atenção a quem precisar de utilizar esta estrada.
A chuva tem sido tanta pelo nosso país, que nem parte desta encosta aguentou, apesar de estar bem arborizada.


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 20:53)

james disse:


> Para já, aqui no Litoral Norte, estamos a ter uma típica entrada de NO, sem nada de invulgar . Com muita neve acima dos 1000 metros e bastante frio abaixo dessas cotas, com situações de granizo, graupel, água - neve muito localizado, ou seja, o habitual nestas entradas, que acontecem todos os anos.
> Vamos esperar que haja alguma surpresa para a próxima madrugada ( embora com pouca precipitacao prevista) , para ver se acontece algo mais fora do habitual. Para já, apenas um evento normal de inverno.


Sim acima dos 1000 havia muita acumulação desde o posto de vigia de corno de bico conseguir ver o soajo e estava carregado. Hoje quis desenjoar da neve na peneda gerês apostar num local diferente e lixei me  acontece! domingo volto mas é pó soajo a acumulação vai se manter bastantes dias.


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 21:03)

dopedagain disse:


> Sim acima dos 1000 havia muita acumulação desde o posto de vigia de corno de bico conseguir ver o soajo e estava carregado. Hoje quis desenjoar da neve na peneda gerês apostar num local diferente e lixei me  acontece! domingo volto mas é pó soajo a acumulação vai se manter bastantes dias.



Acima dos 1000 metros, acho que vai acumular durante muito tempo. 
Peneda , Soajo, Amarela e Gerês vão ficar uns belos postais.


----------



## Nando Costa (26 Fev 2016 às 21:06)

Boas. Por Alfena um dia frio e de chuva gelada. Agora não chove.


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 21:17)

james disse:


> Acima dos 1000 metros, acho que vai acumular durante muito tempo.
> Peneda , Soajo, Amarela e Gerês vão ficar uns belos postais.


Para teres uma ideia como estava no corno de bico, somente graupel localizado aqui e ali. é pena porque é uma serra linda para fotos ( tem denominação de paisagem protegida). Talvez a elevada humidade tenha contribuido para não cair um bom nevão tem 900 metros, e vi relatos de hoje cair neve a 500 no centro! muito estranho :\







Enfim, Domingo e Segunda já me vingo na peneda e soajo


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 21:27)

dopedagain disse:


> Para teres uma ideia como estava no corno de bico, somente graupel localizado aqui e ali. é pena porque é uma serra linda ( tem denominação de paisagem protegida) para fotos. Talvez a elevada humidade tenha contribuido para não cair um bom nevão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, temos sempre as grandes serras para nos vingarmos . 

Mas é pena também não nevar nas serras mais baixas.  Acho que que aqui no Minho, vamos de novo passar ao lado de um bom nevão também a média altitude.


----------



## SLM (26 Fev 2016 às 21:33)

Casa do Penedo em Fafe (pouca acumulação ):


----------



## ZeppY (26 Fev 2016 às 21:34)

Boas pessoal

Dei um salto até arouca e Freita!

Fui por chão d'ave eram 14h caia água neve a cerca de 700m começou a nevar com acumulação aos 800m +/-, tive de voltar para trás a estrada em direção ao radar estava intransitavel para veiculos sem tração as 4.
Voltei a descer por provizende onde caia neve no mesmo sem acumulação e já havia acumulação aos 700m.
Fui em direção Arouca em plena vila por volta das 15h caia água neve certinha, Após refeição fui em direção a moldes (quem vai para a sra. da mó/freita) e ao chegar ao cruzamento para ambas já nevava isto cerca de 450m.
Desci para Moldes que fica entre 500/300m caia neve certinha onde se manteve até as 16h30 mas com muito pouca acumulação passando a água neve.
Às 16h45 começa a cair intensamente neve em Moldes e tive registo que entre as 17h15/30 caiu neve na vila de Arouca também sem acumulação isto até cerca das 18h onde a precipitação fraquejou passando a água-neve e depois chuva apenas. (a acumulação aqui ficou-se pelos 400m e no fim da queda de neve o nevoeiro abriu sobre a sra da mó onde estava toda branca)
Quando sai de Arouca por volta das 20h chovia fraco pelo caminho parou de chover.

O mais incrivel é o pico do evento foi durante a tarde com as cotas a baixar até prai os 300m.


----------



## ampa62 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:44)

Por aqui no Alto Minho está uma frustração. Com 6.1°C em Covas.
Fiz todo o percurso da A3 com temperaturas a rondar os 7°C. Quanto mais a norte menos chuva. Enfim...


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 21:52)

ampa62 disse:


> Por aqui no Alto Minho está uma frustração. Com 6.1°C em Covas.
> Fiz todo o percurso da A3 com temperaturas a rondar os 7°C. Quanto mais a norte menos chuva. Enfim...




Sem dúvida, uma desilusão.  É um dos maiores flops dos últimos anos e um falhanço dos modelos, em termos de previsão do raio de acção da frente fria. 
Nem vento há, que coisa tão fraquinha, após tão grandes expectativas.


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 22:11)

Bem, pode ser que ainda apareca algo de jeito de madrugada...


----------



## cookie (26 Fev 2016 às 22:26)

Por aqui também se ouviu a trovoada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2016 às 22:41)

Atuais *5,7ºC* com *82%* de Humidade ( a mais baixa do dia ) . 

Células em aproximação do Porto e Gaia


----------



## dj_teko (26 Fev 2016 às 22:42)

A ver vamos o k traz


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 22:53)

cstools.net disse:


> Mas que bomba!
> 
> Um raio positivo mesmo aqui perto fez tremer a terra!!!
> Cai agora saraiva e continua trovoadas negativas.


Chegou agora a Ponte de Lima.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Fev 2016 às 22:57)

cstools.net disse:


> Mas que bomba!
> 
> Um raio positivo mesmo aqui perto fez tremer a terra!!!
> Cai agora saraiva e continua trovoadas negativas.



Que dinamite eheh







Provavelmente até daqui deu para ver o flash.


----------



## ampa62 (26 Fev 2016 às 22:58)

cstools.net disse:


> Mas que bomba!
> 
> Um raio positivo mesmo aqui perto fez tremer a terra!!!
> Cai agora saraiva e continua trovoadas negativas.


Chegou aqui agora com um aguaceiro.


----------



## cookie (26 Fev 2016 às 22:59)

Ha pouco trovroada. E continua.


----------



## sergiosilva (26 Fev 2016 às 23:04)

O porto pelo radar vai ser brindado com belas saraivadas.


----------



## meteoamador (26 Fev 2016 às 23:08)

Boas 

Por aqui tudo muito calmo nem chuva ,nem vento e a temperatura está á meia hora nos 4.7ªC.

Durante a manhã choveu continuamente passando a aguaceiros durante a tarde, que eu tivesse notado nada de granizo.

Parece-me que para ver o elemento branco aqui no Minho só nos locais mais altos (Amarela, Geres,Penda..)


----------



## dj_teko (26 Fev 2016 às 23:11)

Parece que desviou um pouco daqui


----------



## ampa62 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:17)

Apesar do meu pessimismo a minha estação meteorológica brindou-me com o simbolo de neve entre as 4 e 5 da manhã


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Fev 2016 às 23:39)

cstools.net disse:


> Vai mesmo nevar aí em Covas é uma certeza agora a hora é que não sei dizer.
> Mas será durante este Sábado.
> Se não erro não neva aí nesses lados desde Fev 2009
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro cstools.net,

A última vez que nevou por estas bandas (inclusive cota 0) foi precisamente no dia 9 de Janeiro 2009 quando me registei neste fórum pela primeira vez.

Vamos aguardar pela 2ª parte da madrugada que poderá trazer algumas surpresas durante os aguaceiros, mas atenção nada de comparável com Janeiro 2009 onde tínhamos frio instalado à superfície em grande parte do litoral norte e centro (temperaturas perto de 0 ou negativas), onde tivemos fluxo continental no surgimento de uma depressão retrógrada vinda de Espanha e sobretudo a preciosa precipitação abundante que permitiu neve em várias cidades litorais do Norte.

Bom Nowcasting a todos os colegas do fórum.

Cmps.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2016 às 23:46)

Amanhã vou po geres e eu a pensar que ia ter neve acumulada  a 500 m


----------



## ampa62 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:51)

cstools.net disse:


> Vai mesmo nevar aí em Covas é uma certeza agora a hora é que não sei dizer.
> Mas será durante este Sábado.
> Se não erro não neva aí nesses lados desde Fev 2009
> 
> ...



Efectivamente já tive dias bastante mais frios que hoje
A minha estação está no sopé do  Sopo. Em resposta à tua curiosidade. Existe próximo uma pequena fábrica de al. Agora nomes não sei. 
 Por agora sigo com ceu onde se entreveem algumas estrelas e vento moderado.


----------



## james (27 Fev 2016 às 00:55)

Por aqui, cai um aguaceiro gelado.

Tatual: 4 graus

A sensação térmica é incrivelmente baixa , eu diria que  é negativa. Agora sim, está um frio de rachar...

Está escuro, não dá para ver muito bem  mas a chuva que cai é tão silenciosa...


----------



## Stinger (27 Fev 2016 às 01:17)

3 graus por gondomar , virá algo agora durante a noite ?


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2016 às 01:21)

5,7ºC por aqui.


Parece que vai chover qualquer coisa.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2016 às 01:21)

ct2jzr disse:


> Vou tentar ir lá! Obrigado pela partilha.  Já agora acha que no caramulo que ainda é mais alto vai estar branco?



Na serra do Caramulo nevou, portanto tem boa acumulação de neve


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2016 às 01:40)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro moderado. Gotas gélidas. Parecem agulhas a bater na cara!


----------



## Stinger (27 Fev 2016 às 01:42)

Volta a chover por aqui 

3 graus a subir


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Fev 2016 às 02:47)

Reportaram-me que está a nevar agora no Sameiro (Braga)a cerca de 570m mas não acumula por enquanto.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2016 às 02:50)

Chuva com 3°c


----------



## Stinger (27 Fev 2016 às 02:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Chuva com 3°c



Vamos lá ver se baixa mais um pouco a temperatura , na santa justa nem sei quanto graus estará se nao ainda caia lá alguma coisa


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Fev 2016 às 02:58)

O nosso colega GabKoost que teve no Sameiro diz que nevou durante 30mns mas não acumulou por causa da chuva anterior e do vento. Ele vai meter o video. Bom nowcasting a todos os MeteoLoucos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2016 às 03:03)

15 minutos de neve aqui há pouco, já começava a pegar, se passar mais um ou dois aguaceiros acumulará de certeza.


----------



## caramulo (27 Fev 2016 às 03:07)

Miguel96 disse:


> Na serra do Caramulo nevou, portanto tem boa acumulação de neve


e que grande nevou... o maior dos ultimos 5 anos


----------



## GabKoost (27 Fev 2016 às 03:11)

Video do nevão no Sameiro em breve!


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2016 às 03:40)

Gostava de saber como está a Penha, alguém da cidade Berço que nos possa dar alguma notícia? Agradecia!


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2016 às 04:02)

boa manha de preciptaçao a noroeste, pena que quando chegar aqui estará já dissipada


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Fev 2016 às 04:21)

6 graus aqui


----------



## GabKoost (27 Fev 2016 às 04:32)

Curto vídeo do modesto nevão que consegui registar no Sameiro.

Saí de um bar a caminho de outro quando dei conta que a chuva que caía era gélida. Consultei rapidamente a última RUN e, em vez de passar na próxima "capela", segui em frente e fui até ao Sameiro convencido de que veria neve.

A partir dos 250 metros era água-neve e nos 400 apenas neve. 

Fiquei cerca de meia hora onde pude observar um pequeno nevão de intensidade variável que no entanto não acumulou devido ao solo estar totalmente encharcado dos aguaceiros que precederam o evento. Estava a abrandar bastante quando me vim embora por causa da paragem na precipitação.


----------



## Paelagius (27 Fev 2016 às 04:40)

Boa noite,

Acabo de despestar com breve queda de granizo.


----------



## ampa62 (27 Fev 2016 às 04:44)

Boa noite. Por aqui com 3° C cai uma espécie de fleca. Na serra de Arga deve estar a nevar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2016 às 04:46)

Chove por aqui com 3,7C.


----------



## ampa62 (27 Fev 2016 às 04:48)

A minha estação agora dá neve para as nove


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Fev 2016 às 04:58)

Neste momento chuva gelada e algum granizo, estão *2,7ºC* e vento moderado de Nordeste

Grijó (219m)* 1,8ºC*


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2016 às 05:00)

Já chove quase há meia hora sem parar. Um aguaceiro destes a uma cota decente e ficava tudo branco.


----------



## Scuderia (27 Fev 2016 às 05:19)

Vim a Serra Santa Justa a chuva está a virar para gelo


----------



## SLM (27 Fev 2016 às 05:27)

Por aqui recomeça a chover, estão 3ºC, e pelo meio caem umas gotas de "meio-congeladas" que demoram a derreter, não sei qual a terminologia correta mas não é o mesmo que a água-neve que caiu durante a tarde.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2016 às 05:38)

Boa madrugada...
Por Paços registo chuva com 1,6°C. Não sei se haverá algo mais que chuva a 292 MTS de altitude.
Por Penafiel temos aguaceiro fraco a cerca de 240 MTS altitude.
Há muita humidade. Acredito que a cota ronde os 400 MTS.


----------



## Stinger (27 Fev 2016 às 05:48)

Scuderia disse:


> Vim a Serra Santa Justa a chuva está a virar para gelo



Vai relatando dai


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2016 às 05:53)

Por aqui tive agora 20 minutos de neve, mas não acumulou. Estranho que não aparecia no radar. Um familiar disse-me que neva em Airães, Felgueiras, fica a cerca de 300m


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2016 às 06:03)

As próximas 6 horas podem reservar surpresas, teremos agora a entrada de ainda mais frio, Iso -4º, e a probabilidade de aguaceiros aumenta,


----------



## SLM (27 Fev 2016 às 06:45)

cstools.net disse:


> Quem é que abriu a porta do frigorifico e não a fechou?



Alguém de Braga deixou a porta aberta


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2016 às 06:47)

para já não há nuvens, daqui a umas 3 horas começa entrar bastante precipitação com o GFS a apontar cota 500. O ar frio vai começar a sair no entanto com o frio instalado e pelo facto de ter nevado 100% neve durante a noite acredito que possa ter sorte hoje


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2016 às 07:17)

Bom dia,

2.7 ºc actuais e um aguaceiro com  gelo desfeito neste momento 

*6.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2016 às 07:42)

*2.5 ºc* , escuro a Noroeste


----------



## Paelagius (27 Fev 2016 às 07:48)




----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 07:56)

Acham que neste proximo aguaceiro pode cair alguma coisa por aqui?


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 07:56)

Temperatura de 2 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2016 às 08:00)

Bom dia.

Para já a precipitação está muito junto á costa.
A precipitação das 5h foi sob a forma de neve nas montanhas da região, nomeadamente aquelas com 500 mts de altitude.
Não consigo ver as serras de Paços de Ferreira mas certamente terá caído neve por lá.
De Penafiel visualizo neve ao longe na serra de Barrosas, em Lousada.
Arrisco a dizer que a cota de acumulação fez-se acima dos 400-450 mts, embora a queda de neve se tenha dado acima dos 300 mts esporadicamente.
A Tmín deu-se precisamente durante o aguaceiro das 5h...Pelo que penso que pode ter caído qualquer coisa mais que simples água.

*Tmín: 1,6ºC (05.25h)

Tatual: 2,7ºC
Hr: 88%

------------------



jonas disse:



			Acham que neste proximo aguaceiro pode cair alguma coisa por aqui?
		
Clique para expandir...

*
A temperatura subiu um pouco. Talvez nas zonas altas de Vandoma, Baltar, Reiros ou então nas serras de Paços de Ferreira.
As serras de Barrosas (Lousada) e Luzim (Penafiel) por ulktrapassarem os 500 mts também são opção a ter em conta.
Esperemos que haja intensificação dos tais aguaceiros e...caia qualquer coisa. ​


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2016 às 08:04)

Que belas nuvens, cheias de gelo nos topos e com bases muito escuras, uma pena que estes aguaceiros não cheguem mais ao interior pois em muitos casos dariam boa queda de neve, vamos ver como evolui ao longo do dia


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 08:05)

E na serra de sao tiago cumulou?


----------



## OlharesSublimes (27 Fev 2016 às 08:07)

Em S. João da Madeira por volta das 7:45 caiu um aguaceiro com muitos flocos de neve, alguns deles de dimensão razoável.


----------



## andremak7 (27 Fev 2016 às 08:11)

Onde acham que deva ir para ver neve mais proximo aqui do Porto?
Sanfins de Ferreira ou Arouca?


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 08:12)

Frente de precipitacao a entrar


----------



## Scuderia (27 Fev 2016 às 08:13)

Monte Pilar em paços de Ferreira tem neve


----------



## Umberto (27 Fev 2016 às 08:15)

Está a começar a cair. Célula a NO.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2016 às 08:15)

Espéctaculo, agora mini flocos de neve perdidos neste aguaceiro 

2.3 ºc


----------



## andremak7 (27 Fev 2016 às 08:19)

Vou agora a Sanfins de Ferreira ao monte pilar


----------



## ampa62 (27 Fev 2016 às 08:21)

Bom dia. Chove bem por aqui. Aliás, bem gelada.


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 08:25)

andremak7 disse:


> Vou agora a Sanfins de Ferreira ao monte pilar


Boa sorte


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 08:26)

Snifa disse:


> Espéctaculo, agora mini flocos de neve perdidos neste aguaceiro
> 
> 2.3 ºc


Acha que tambem pode cair aqui!?


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 08:32)

Que sorte!


----------



## dlourenco (27 Fev 2016 às 08:32)

cstools.net disse:


> A nevar em Caminha junto ao mar.


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2016 às 08:32)

Sameiro, Braga (570m):


----------



## ogalo (27 Fev 2016 às 08:37)

cstools.net disse:


> A nevar em Caminha junto ao mar.


Nevar em caminha no centro da vila ?


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 08:37)

A escurecer...


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2016 às 08:39)

Aqui na melhor hora está a passar ao lado como se temia, certamente que nevaria a uns 200m pelo menos. A ver se ainda aparece um bom aguaceiro nas próximas 2 ou 3 horas.
As condições devem estar excelentes para zonas perto litoral mas ligeiramente interior, tipo Pombal, Fátima, etc.


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 08:40)

Passou tudo ao lado!


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2016 às 08:41)

Snifa disse:


> Espéctaculo, agora mini flocos de neve perdidos neste aguaceiro
> 
> 2.3 ºc



Cá fica o vídeo que fiz, isto não pode ser só  apenas chuva  ( ver em HD )


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 09:06)

Pelo radar vem ai chuva ou neve...


----------



## dlourenco (27 Fev 2016 às 09:09)

Haverá boa acumulação hoje na Pedra Bela na vila do Gerês? (800m de cota sensivelmente)


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 09:10)

dlourenco disse:


> Haverá boa acumulação hoje na Pedra Bela na vila do Gerês? (800m de cota sensivelmente)


Sim


----------



## sergiosilva (27 Fev 2016 às 09:16)

U
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de manhã no Sameiro


----------



## sergiosilva (27 Fev 2016 às 09:16)




----------



## Paelagius (27 Fev 2016 às 09:19)

Céu escuro a SO


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2016 às 09:19)

Estou em Madalena e está céu muito escuro a oeste/noroeste. Agua neve a caminho pessoal


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 09:22)

Espero que sim


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Céu a ficar bem carregado e muito frio neste momento. 4,8ºC com sensação térmica de 0,5ºC.  3,3 mm acumulados durante a madrugada.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2016 às 09:31)

Serras sem acumulação de neve quando passei agora na ponte ferroviária do rio douro em porto campanhã.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 09:34)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica o vídeo que fiz, isto não pode ser só  apenas chuva  ( ver em HD )


Não é certamente! Veem-se muito bem uns floquinhos aí pelo meio!


----------



## dlourenco (27 Fev 2016 às 09:47)

Miguel96 disse:


> Serras sem acumulação de neve quando passei agora na ponte ferroviária do rio douro em porto campanhã.


De certeza ? Aqui de Braga não se consegue ter percepção das serras devido à nebulosidade baixa...


----------



## dlourenco (27 Fev 2016 às 09:49)

Agua-neve muito tímida em Nogueira, Braga  240m


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2016 às 09:49)

Eu reporto de vila do conde e de azurara. Este ano não vi ainda neve mas acredito que de madrugada tivesse caído algo. Infelizmente não vi nada...
De momento estou na senhora da hora. Estão 4 graus e ha pouco chovia com água neve à mistura.


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2016 às 09:53)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica o vídeo que fiz, isto não pode ser só  apenas chuva  ( ver em HD )


Nota-se bem uns flocos no meio da chuva, principalmente nos primeiros segundos.


----------



## GabKoost (27 Fev 2016 às 10:00)

dlourenco disse:


> De certeza ? Aqui de Braga não se consegue ter percepção das serras devido à nebulosidade baixa...



Não preciso sair de casa para ter a certeza absoluta que há neve nas Serras.

Aliás, o facbeook já está cheio de fotos.

MARÃO há minutos.


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2016 às 10:00)

montes de ponte de lima a volta completamente brancos este momento, vacariça, serra de arga, serra da labruja, logo coloco fotos  impressionante!


----------



## dlourenco (27 Fev 2016 às 10:00)

GabKoost disse:


> Não preciso sair de casa para ter a certeza absoluta que há neve nas Serras.
> 
> Aliás, o facbeook já está cheio de fotos.
> 
> MARÃO há minutos.


Já me estavam a assustar


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2016 às 10:04)

Malta onde podemos acompanhar o estado da circulação na A4? Sem ser nas estradas de portugal que não reportam nada a nao ser as obras? Marido e pais estão a caminho de terras transmontanas. Levam autosocks "just in case"...


----------



## Sanctos (27 Fev 2016 às 10:07)

Radar de Paços de Ferreira visto do centro da Maia. Acho que dá para ver um pouco de neve acumulada!


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2016 às 10:08)

cstools.net disse:


> A partir das 15H parece que o espectáculo será mais graduado, vamos ver...
> Um modelo aponta para neve a 200 metros e até altura do mar para o final da tarde até ao inicio da madrugada.
> Espanha estará quase toda ela com neve segundo o modelo, o que também o interior até o litoral norte de Portugal não escapará a este brinde vindo dos céus.
> Agora é só aguardarmos para confirmarmos.



Que raio de modelo estás a ver?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Fev 2016 às 10:17)

Desculpem lá colocar esta imagem, mas aposto que a neve na Serra de Arga anda a rondar estas zonas!


----------



## Beric D (27 Fev 2016 às 10:19)

Acham que ainda pode voltar a nevar hoje em Braga (Sameiro)?


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 10:21)

Em Quinta de Águas Mortas, Baião.


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2016 às 10:33)

Deves ter feito então tu confusão com os dias, o que escreveste é válido para agora/hoje, e não para logo/amanhã. A madrugada que falas com possibilidade de 200m ou menos era esta que passou.
No litoral norte estivemos nas últimas horas no pico do frio em altura, a partir de agora as cotas estão a subir com a bolsa mais fria a deslocar-se lentamente para sul e leste.
O IPMA até esteve muito bem, para esta madrugada falava em 300 metros temporariamente.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 10:34)

Está a cair algo por aqui que não é água líquida!  Uns farrapinhos muito pequeninos que ficam a pairar no ar antes de continuarem a cair até ao solo/desaparecer!


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 10:39)

Bom


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2016 às 10:40)

Sanctos disse:


> Radar de Paços de Ferreira visto do centro da Maia. Acho que dá para ver um pouco de neve acumulada!


Boa imagem!
A estação de radar (ER2) da Força Aérea fica naquela "bola" (o radar propriamente dito) no canto direito. Ali fica a capela da Srª do Pilar; trata-se do Monte do Pilar e culmina no ponto mais alto da minha freguesia - 530 Mts. Há outro ponto geodésico na zona esquerda da imagem com a mesma altitude, também nesta freguesia.

Efectivamente viste bem, há neve sim senhor...
Pouca, a derreter rapidamente, pois estavam cerca de 3,5ºC pelas 10h. O vento também ajuda.
Pelo que vi a acumulação esteve pelos 400 mts (+/-) mas pouco resta. Terá caído acima dos 300 mts mas não estava cá para observar _in loco.
_
O acumulado de hoje é de 6,4 mm.
O céu apresenta boas abertas e não se perspectivam aguaceiros tão cedo - corre tudo nas montanhas do interior ou junto ao mar.
*Tatual: 6,1ºC*​
Imagens do Monte do Pilar:








E...


----------



## SLM (27 Fev 2016 às 10:47)

Reconhecimentos para o rally com neve:

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=964986536916005&id=265303020217697


----------



## Paelagius (27 Fev 2016 às 10:52)

Céu escuro a SO uma vez mais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 10:54)




----------



## vegastar (27 Fev 2016 às 11:17)

No alto da vandoma em Valongo tinha neve acumulada a partir dos 450m.


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2016 às 11:25)

Epa, eu não quer saber do IPMA para nada, eu estava a comentar uma afirmação tua que era errada e podia induzir em erro os leitores.
Dá-me o link para o site ou modelo que referiste para eu ver o que está mal, se o site, se a tua interpretação.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2016 às 11:28)

A partir de agora a cota irá subindo mas atenção porque vem muita instabilidade da Galiza ainda com cotas de 400\500 provavelmente


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2016 às 11:37)

Acima dos 600\700 m deverá continuar a nevar, talvez até abaixo disso, pelo menos até ao final da tarde.


----------



## RamalhoMR (27 Fev 2016 às 11:39)

Boas.
Sol por Braga neste momento. Nao dei conta de nada durante a noite e inicio da manha visto que tava ferrado no sono.
Uma coisa e certa......ta um gelo!!!


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2016 às 11:40)

cstools.net disse:


> Queres os links dos sites?
> 
> http://www.tempo.pt/mapas-do-tempo
> http://www.otempo.pt/chuva
> http://www.eltiempo.es/europa/lluvia



Queria o modelo que mostra isto que disseste:
_*«Um modelo aponta para neve a 200 metros e até altura do mar para o final da tarde até ao inicio da madrugada.»*_
O mais natural é teres feito confusão com hoje e não a próxima madrugada, coisa mais natural do mundo errar, mas já percebi que levas sempre a mal e desconversas qualquer observação que te façam.


----------



## dlourenco (27 Fev 2016 às 11:41)

RamalhoMR disse:


> Boas.
> Sol por Braga neste momento. Nao dei conta de nada durante a noite e inicio da manha visto que tava ferrado no sono.
> Uma coisa e certa......ta um gelo!!!


Durante a noite nevou no sameiro, com pouca acumulação (já existem fotos a circular) e por volta das 10h30 da manhã presenciei um pequeno aguaceiro de Agua-neve na zona de nogueira (240m)


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2016 às 11:44)

Vince disse:


> Queria o modelo que mostra isto que disseste:
> _*«Um modelo aponta para neve a 200 metros e até altura do mar para o final da tarde até ao inicio da madrugada.»*_
> O mais natural é teres feito confusão com hoje e não a próxima madrugada, coisa mais natural do mundo errar, mas já percebi que levas sempre a mal e desconversas qualquer observação que te façam.


De facto a haver neve à cota 200 seria esta madrugada\inicio da manha, que até acabou por se confirmar, pelo menos agua-neve, mas durante esta tarde podem surgir ainda surpresas a 400\500m talvez.... Isto penso eu, posso estar errado


----------



## ampa62 (27 Fev 2016 às 11:46)

Cheguei agora de Arga. Pouca acumulação á cota 600
Não subi mais. Apanhei um pequeno aguaceiro de neve. Logo que possa coloco aqui um pequeno filme.


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2016 às 11:56)

Meteofan disse:


> mas durante esta tarde podem surgir ainda surpresas a 400\500m talvez.... Isto penso eu, posso estar errado



Sim, estou à espera disso, até ainda com esperança (um bocado irrealista se calhar) de cotas menores. Mas é uma janela de oportunidade muito pequena aqui no litoral norte.
Se repararem nas imagens de satélite a convecção literalmente evaporava nas últimas horas ao entrar pelo interior:
http://en.sat24.com/en/sp

Isto deve-se ao frio em terra, o gradiente vertical diminui abruptamente e a célula colapsa.
Com o aquecimento do sol as coisas começam a melhorar, o CAPE/instabilidade aumenta mesmo em terra. E um bom aguaceiro pode fazer descer o frio em altitude para a superfície.
Mas é uma faca de 2 gumes, um equilíbrio precário, pois na superfície a temperatura começa a subir muito, eventualmente de forma irreversível para neve. E no caso do litoral norte a janela está quase a fechar-se porque entretanto o pico do frio em altura também se está a afastar lentamente. Noutras zonas do país a melhor janela até pode estar para chegar.

Isto falando de cotas baixas, de surpresas. Já com cotas médias/médias-altas, pelo menos até amanhã continuará a nevar se houver precipitação.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2016 às 12:12)

Belas células a entrar vindas da galiza no Geres já deve estar a nevar bem, e Montalegre também. Vamos ver o que cá chega


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2016 às 12:15)

Castro Laboreiro está aos 1000m, toda a precipitação tem sido neve desde ontem de manhã, e assim vai continuar.

Se forem para passear até lá, convém ser em viatura apropriada, as condições podem ser agrestes:


----------



## panzer4 (27 Fev 2016 às 12:17)

Meteofan disse:


> Belas células a entrar vindas da galiza no Geres já deve estar a nevar bem, e Montalegre também. Vamos ver o que cá chega





Hum,,nao me parece que cá chegue alguma coisa..pode chover sim,e no maximo cair granizo,agora nevar parece me ja impossivel..pelo menos nestas zonas...a cota vai subir ao longo do dia,e a nossa zona foi mais um fiasco....


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 12:26)

Serra da Freita:











fonte com mais fotos em: https://www.facebook.com/aroucageopark/?pnref=story


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Fev 2016 às 13:01)

ampa62 disse:


> Cheguei agora de Arga. Pouca acumulação á cota 600
> Não subi mais. Apanhei um pequeno aguaceiro de neve. Logo que possa coloco aqui um pequeno filme.


 
Coloca por favor, estou tão perto e não posso ir lá cima


----------



## guimeixen (27 Fev 2016 às 13:02)

Fotos tiradas por volta das 8h. Ao longe via-se neve acumulada e a começar por volta dos 500m segundo o google earth.




Snow by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Snow by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


Ainda fui ao Sameiro e ainda se via um pouco de acumulação mas a derreter rápido.




Remains of snow, Sameiro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


E aqui o Gerês visto do Sameiro:





Snow in Gerês seen from Sameiro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (27 Fev 2016 às 13:22)

Bastante vento arrastando alguma chuva ainda com gelo


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2016 às 13:23)

guimeixen disse:


> Fotos tiradas por volta das 8h. Ao longe via-se neve acumulada e a começar por volta dos 500m segundo o google earth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A última. 


Parece os Alpes.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 13:37)

guimeixen disse:


> Fotos tiradas por volta das 8h. Ao longe via-se neve acumulada e a começar por volta dos 500m segundo o google earth.
> 
> E aqui o Gerês visto do Sameiro:
> 
> ...


Belíssima esta foto Gui!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 13:43)

Céu a ficar escuríssimo a este; está alguma coisa potencialmente interessante a chegar...


----------



## nuvens365 (27 Fev 2016 às 13:49)

Tenho agua-neve no centro de gaia. Penso que no monte da virgem ddeve nevar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2016 às 13:53)

Plo Gerês neve a derreter pra ja não ta famoso em termos de neve nem na pedra bela tinha neve


----------



## dlourenco (27 Fev 2016 às 13:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Plo Gerês neve a derreter pra ja não ta famoso em termos de neve nem na pedra bela tinha neve


estava a preparar me para ir até lá...


----------



## guimeixen (27 Fev 2016 às 13:55)

Que escuridão a norte!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2016 às 13:56)

dlourenco disse:


> estava a preparar me para ir até lá...


Pra ja desilusão não sei como tá em Montalegre alguém sabe


----------



## james (27 Fev 2016 às 13:57)

Boa tarde, 

Têm caído ao longo do dia aguaceiros gelados com pedacinhos de gelo pelo meio a esvoaçar com o vento.  No início da manhã, pareceu- me que caiu água - neve. 

Tatual: 8 graus


----------



## dlourenco (27 Fev 2016 às 13:58)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pra ja desilusão não sei como tá em Montalegre alguém sabe


O município continua a colocar fotos da vila com acumulação. Vou seguir para o castro laboreiro


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2016 às 14:00)

dlourenco disse:


> O município continua a colocar fotos da vila com acumulação. Vou seguir para o castro laboreiro


Serra amarela e soajo com muita neve


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 14:01)

nuvens365 disse:


> Tenho agua-neve no centro de gaia. Penso que no monte da virgem ddeve nevar.


Por aqui, a escuridão que acabou de passar também deixou, por vezes, algo mais do que chuva. Ainda consegui filmar durante dois ou três segundos.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Fev 2016 às 14:02)

Agora já chove.
Tirado à poucos minutos:




Storm approaching by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2016 às 14:02)

Mais um aguaceiro  de gelo pela vila do geres


----------



## guimeixen (27 Fev 2016 às 14:04)

Chove bastante acompanhado com bastante vento!


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2016 às 14:24)

Cheguei há pouco de passear as cadelas. Caiu um aguaceiro com gelo à mistura. Uma das canitas é preta e percebe-se Melhor






Este era o panorama a sul há pouco





A este









Agora cai novamente água e gelo.
Estou a reportar da senhora da hora.


----------



## Paelagius (27 Fev 2016 às 14:26)

Está a cair granizo


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 14:28)

Granizada bem forte há instantes!


----------



## Paelagius (27 Fev 2016 às 14:33)

Torna a cair algum granizo. Dest vez com menores dimensões. Talvez metade.


----------



## Paelagius (27 Fev 2016 às 14:36)

Agora chove com gelo à mistura.


----------



## james (27 Fev 2016 às 14:46)

Por aqui, cai novamente um aguaceiro, com a chuva muito fina e silenciosa. E com pequenos pedaços de gelo.  Mas não é granizo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2016 às 14:48)

Aqui há pouco nevou, mas também trazia alguma chuva, isto com uma célula fraca, vamos ver se as boas células que estão a norte cá chegam..


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

Estou no porto a pouco choveu secalar com alguma coisa mais...


----------



## Lince (27 Fev 2016 às 14:57)

foto da parte da manhâ:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Neva incessantemente, as acumulações já ultrapassam os 15cm aqui, acima dos 1200mts ultrapassam os 20/25cms.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2016 às 15:03)

Deram-se agora umas rajadas com a chegada de um aguaceiro, ui ui...Parecia que ia tudo levantar!


Chove moderadamente, 7ºC.


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2016 às 15:06)

A granizar novamente e com vontade.


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 15:07)

cookie disse:


> A granizar novamente e com vontade.



Ja ca canta!


----------



## Topê (27 Fev 2016 às 15:07)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica o vídeo que fiz, isto não pode ser só  apenas chuva  ( ver em HD )



Isto só tem um nome na minha opinião: Neve. Nem agua-neve é, para mim isso já é neve. Pode-se dizer que hoje nevou no Porto
Não acumula não pega no chão, derrete, mas já é neve. Uma vez no Estádio do Dragão em 2010 num jogo contra o Paços de Ferreira  caiu agua-neve nessa noite, mas com menos intensidade que este registo, que já demonstra farrapos de neve a sério. Muito bem apanhado, excelente video.


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2016 às 15:15)

A mim também me parece neve, só...


----------



## RamalhoMR (27 Fev 2016 às 15:20)

Aqui em Gualtar, caiu a pouco um aguaceiro de granizo. Coisa leve por assim dizer.o Vento e que se levantou com intensidade....e vao passeando outros aguaceiros pelas redondezas.
Continua o desconforto térmico..Pareço um velho com a manta aqui por casa de um lado para o outro.....


----------



## rickmpr (27 Fev 2016 às 15:48)

Video retirado do facebook, à pouco na zona da Trofa...


----------



## Paelagius (27 Fev 2016 às 15:51)

Cumulonimbus 180S


----------



## james (27 Fev 2016 às 15:53)

Os aguaceiros de granizo sucedem - se uns atrás dos outros por aqui... 

Está frio, Tatual: 7  graus


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2016 às 16:11)

Bem se ontem me saiu a fava hoje foi o brinde completo!! apanhei tempestades de neve pura, sleet granizo,  já subo videos e fotos  a cota andava pelos 700 metros aqui no minho.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 16:11)

Céu muito negro mais uma vez a este. Deve vir outra vez granizada!


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2016 às 16:14)

cstools.net disse:


> Estamos a ter mais sorte do que aqui o lado Galego junto ao Rio Minho e ao mar.
> Enquanto em Caminha penso que pertença a Dem aqueles montes e não passam muito dos 200 metros, tiveram boa acumulação de neve, mais do que em Cerveira e menos do que em Monção.
> O mesmo tem aqui o de Sta. Tecla no lado Galego e não teve acumulação de neve, nem os outros ao lado que têm a passar os 400 metros.
> Só se via os montes do lado de cá com neve, em Monção, Valença, Cerveira, Caminha.
> ...


O corno de bico e as partes altas de ponte de lima estavam fantasticas  apanhei de tudo hoje, desde neve pura nas cotas altas e conforme ia descendo sleet,


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2016 às 16:23)

Está a nevar torrencialmente em brufe 0c


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 16:24)

E pronto, mais um aguaceiro com gelo muito fino e esvoaçante!


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 16:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Está a nevar torrencialmente em brufe 0c


Onde fica brufe?


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 16:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Está a nevar torrencialmente em brufe 0c



Off-Topic: Aproveite bem o Abocanhado 

Queremos fotos!!!


----------



## james (27 Fev 2016 às 16:31)

jonas disse:


> Onde fica brufe?


No Gerês, ou melhor, já é na Serra Amarela.


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 16:34)

james disse:


> No Gerês, ou melhor, já é na Serra Amarela.


Obrigado


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2016 às 16:34)

Serra de arga hoje de manha Viana do Castelo / Ponte de Lima


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 16:37)

Que chuvada!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 16:42)

A terminar mais um forte e gelado aguaceiro, acompanhado por um belíssimo arco-íris duplo. Temperatura em queda, 7,9ºC, sensação térmica de 4,7ºC.


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2016 às 16:43)

Alto do cabeço, Labrujó / Ponte de lima


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 16:43)

Cai agua-neve aqui no porto!Mas fraca


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2016 às 16:43)

Ja parou
Nao acumulou


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2016 às 16:44)

Como ponho fotos


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 16:50)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Como ponho fotos


Vê este tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/


----------



## karkov (27 Fev 2016 às 16:57)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Aproveite bem o Abocanhado
> 
> Queremos fotos!!!


Vou lá amanhã almoçar, apanharei neve por lá ainda?


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Fev 2016 às 16:59)

karkov disse:


> Vou lá amanhã almoçar, apanharei neve por lá ainda?


Karkov so assim por curiosidade por acaso tu não pertencias/pertences ao audipt?


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2016 às 17:00)

Postal de natal no Corno de Bico!


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2016 às 17:06)

Boa tarde.

Agora pela tarde tivemos 2 aguaceiros bem frios, sendo que num deles, pelo barulho, terão caído algumas pedras de gelo à mistura com a chuva.
Muito vento durante os aguaceiros e muita humidade a acompanhar (típico por aqui!). A neve que possa ter caído terá sido nos lugares mais altos. O que me pareceu é que nesta última célula (há 30 minutos +/-) o centro terá passado na zona norte do concelho, mais alta e por isso mais propícia a algum episódio de neve ou parecido..
O acumulado está nos 7,4 mm.

As células estão a acabar mas ainda há frio a fluir para a nossa região nas próximas horas. A precipitação pode assim, a que ainda cair, ser de neve nalgumas zonas mais baixas.


----------



## Lince (27 Fev 2016 às 17:26)

As ultimas fotos do dia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











//i.imgur.com/rprPnha.jpg[/img]
continua a nevar com bastante intensidade. Acredito que a acumulação ultrapasse os 20cm.
Amanha confirmarei com medição...


----------



## Lince (27 Fev 2016 às 17:29)

faltavam estas duas:


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2016 às 17:35)

Lince disse:


> faltavam estas duas:


Amanha vou para aí, Estou a ver que só de trenó


----------



## james (27 Fev 2016 às 17:46)

Muito frio por aqui. Tatual: 5 graus 

Dia muito chuvoso, com aguaceiros de gelo constantes durante todo o dia. Água - neve no início da manhã.

Bom acumulado hoje.


----------



## sauran (27 Fev 2016 às 17:53)

Portela do homem cheio de neve esta tarde


----------



## SLM (27 Fev 2016 às 18:30)

Serras de Fafe com pouca acumulação:



Ainda há 2h nevou a 600m:


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2016 às 19:00)

Hoje a tarde


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

cstools.net disse:


> Lamas de Mouros teve neve a partir dos 700 metros, nevou bastante (mesmo bastante como só via em França) ao ponto de por os carros andar de lado e parar o transito na nacional que leva a Castro de Laboreiro.
> Por azar meu carro não se segurou, foi parar à valeta. Para piorar outro carro matricula espanhola no sentido contrário, também não conseguiu segurar o carro dele e foi bater na minha porta lateral, onde estava eu.
> 
> À vinda para baixo a quota já descia para os 500 metros, e caía agua-gelo com alguns flocos à mistura a 400 - 300 metros.
> ...


Foi por isso que eu não me meti na Peneda Gerês por enquanto!


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

Por cá estão 4,8ºC.
Com o vento a sensação é de frio, bem desagradável.

Deixo este vídeo feito ao início da manhã no Monte do Pilar aqui ao lado...(não é meu)


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2016 às 19:06)

Muita acumulação de neve hoje na Serra da Freita. Melhor serra de sempre aqui próximo do litoral.






Radar meteorológico de Arouca no canto superior esquerdo




















Mais fotos em https://www.facebook.com/aroucageopark/?fref=ts


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2016 às 19:15)

Estava visto! eu adoro neve, mas quando caí ao ponto de ser desconfortável quer para caminhar quer para chegar ao local prefiro menos acumulação, acredito que nos cumes da PNPG a acumulação passe a vontade do meio metro quase 1 metro. Espero que esse problema se resolva da melhor maneira amigo. não há de ser nada,


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 19:22)

Belos registos por aqui! Freita e Gerês imbatíveis! 

Por aqui levámos com granizo e já foi bom! 
Dei um saltinho a Leça ao fim do dia e ainda levei com mais algum! Estava um frio de rachar junto ao oceano, que estava moderadamente bravo, já nem sentia as mãos.  6,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## dlourenco (27 Fev 2016 às 20:41)

Dia memorável ! 

Comecei a subida pela vila do Gerês com chuva, Agua-neve só a partir dos 500m e aos 650m neve puro.
Deixo os registos.

Mata da Albergaria (700m)














Portela do Homem (750m)











Castro Laboreiro, Ameijoeira (850m)












Já não consegui subir ao topo de Castro Laboreiro porque começou uma tremenda tempestade e o carro já começou a patinar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2016 às 20:42)

Estou no Campo do geres  0 graus vai nublado  sem neve acumulada amanhã será melhor ir a pitoes ou Montalegre?


----------



## Mr.Henrique (27 Fev 2016 às 21:04)

Ligeiro "offtopic"

Um amigo meu que mora em Rio Tinto (Rua das Arroteias), tirou esta fotografia virada a Leste...

Qual é a serra que se vê coberta de neve? 

(as casas na foto são Rio Tinto/Gondomar)


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2016 às 21:17)

Topê disse:


> Isto só tem um nome na minha opinião: Neve. Nem agua-neve é, para mim isso já é neve. Pode-se dizer que hoje nevou no Porto
> Não acumula não pega no chão, derrete, mas já é neve. Uma vez no Estádio do Dragão em 2010 num jogo contra o Paços de Ferreira  caiu agua-neve nessa noite, mas com menos intensidade que este registo, que já demonstra farrapos de neve a sério. Muito bem apanhado, excelente video.



Parece me graupel  a neve praticamente não faz ruído ao cair é muito mais leve. e aí nota se bem o ruido quase como se fosse granizo a cair e algumas bolinhas a saltitar


----------



## karkov (27 Fev 2016 às 21:19)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Karkov so assim por curiosidade por acaso tu não pertencias/pertences ao audipt?


Esse mesmo


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Fev 2016 às 21:21)

karkov disse:


> Esse mesmo


Então há uns anos atrás já almoçámos juntos no Abocanhado


----------



## Garcia (27 Fev 2016 às 21:22)

karkov disse:


> Esse mesmo



me too..


----------



## karkov (27 Fev 2016 às 21:22)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Então há uns anos atrás já almoçámos juntos no Abocanhado


Organizei eu o evento   
Qual o teu carro? Amanhã volto lá ao almoço  Espero apanhar aquilo coberto de neve


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 21:25)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Ligeiro "offtopic"
> 
> Um amigo meu que mora em Rio Tinto (Rua das Arroteias), tirou esta fotografia virada a Leste...
> 
> ...


Para Leste, serras grandes só mesmo o Marão, mas não pode ser por causa da distância...


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Fev 2016 às 21:28)

karkov disse:


> Organizei eu o evento
> Qual o teu carro? Amanhã volto lá ao almoço  Espero apanhar aquilo coberto de neve


A3 1.9 TDI Sportback  
Pelo que dizem, hoje em Brufe tava a nevar bem! Com certeza que amanhã deve ter neve! Tive la em Dezembro na passagem de ano.. lugar fantástico! 
Abraço


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2016 às 21:29)

Pra ja céu limpo não neve no geres confuso muita neve acima dos 1000 m


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2016 às 21:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para Leste, serras grandes só mesmo o Marão, mas não pode ser por causa da distância...


Montemuro pois claro


cstools.net disse:


> Nem valia a pena, ficou cortada a nacional de Lamas de Mouro a Peneda.
> E quando saía de lá por volta das 17H continuou a nevar fortemente, mais do que no inicio da tarde.
> Perdi mais de 1 hora e meia para fazer uns cerca de 10 km's. Desde que o carro ficou encostado, depois era outros também a ficar com o carro encostado ao tentar descer dali.
> 
> Fez-me lembrar o 24 de Dezembro de 2011 em Reims (França)


----------



## karkov (27 Fev 2016 às 21:31)

celsomartins84 disse:


> A3 1.9 TDI Sportback
> Pelo que dizem, hoje em Brufe tava a nevar bem! Com certeza que amanhã deve ter neve! Tive la em Dezembro na passagem de ano.. lugar fantástico!
> Abraço


Havemos de marcar novo encontro por lá   
Bom saber que andas tb por cá  
Abraço


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2016 às 21:32)

Amanhã quem poder subam a Santa justa e apreciem a paisagem marao montemuro freita abrobeira cabreira Gerês isto se o tempo permitir


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2016 às 21:35)

Seguem aqui algumas fotos de hoje da neve na Serra da Cabreira em Vieira do Minho.
































Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-Da-Cabreira/188091634619625?fref=ts


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 21:37)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Montemuro pois claro


Montemuro fica muito longe da zona.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2016 às 21:39)

Olha que nao tiago  freita e montemuro sao as serras mais proximas do porto


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2016 às 21:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para Leste, serras grandes só mesmo o Marão, mas não pode ser por causa da distância...


O zoom faz milagres


----------



## karkov (27 Fev 2016 às 21:49)

Garcia disse:


> me too..


Tb és do Audipt?


----------



## Garcia (27 Fev 2016 às 21:53)

karkov disse:


> Tb és do Audipt?



ma libre.. não conheço ninguém dessa ceita..


----------



## Nando Costa (27 Fev 2016 às 22:20)

Boas. Por aqui foi um dia muito frio, o dia mais frio deste inverno e talvez do ano.  A máxima não foi além dos 9ºC e a chuva era neve.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (27 Fev 2016 às 22:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para Leste, serras grandes só mesmo o Marão, mas não pode ser por causa da distância...



Eu também pensei em Marão, mas entretanto já me ocorreram Boneca e Freita...


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 22:59)

Por cá não houve neve mas nem por isso o dia foi menos interessante. 

Bonitos Pileus sobre a Freita ou arredores.



Pileus Cloud. Porto, 27-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pileus Cloud. Porto, 27-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pileus Cloud. Porto, 27-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Granizo a chegar...



Storm clouds. Porto, 27-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

...e a partir.



Storm clouds. Porto, 27-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Granizo e arco-íris duplo.



Rainbow. Porto, 27-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Rainbow. Porto, 27-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Entardecer junto ao Atlântico.



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 27-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 27-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 27-02-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E ficam também dois vídeos (ver em HD):

Neste primeiro, mais no início, veem-se por ali umas coisinhas a esvoaçar.

E neste, uma bela granizada!


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2016 às 23:00)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Ligeiro "offtopic"
> 
> Um amigo meu que mora em Rio Tinto (Rua das Arroteias), tirou esta fotografia virada a Leste...
> 
> ...


Boa noite.
Parece-me ser o Montemuro, com os seus topos mais planos e as eólicas que tem. O Marão é mais desnivelado.

Para quem quiser fazer um passeio agradável amanhã, recomendo ao final da manhã ou início da tarde. De manhã haverá gelo nas estradas.
Recomendo o Montemuro pela facilidade em estacionar e deslocar a viatura até aos 1200 mts de altitude das Portas de Montemuro (porto de montanha entre Cinfães e Castro Daire). A zona em volta é facilmente acessível a pé e tem uma vista líndíssima. Veem-se das Portas de Montemuro a norte o Gerês, o Alvão e o Marão. Para sul (é só rodar o pescoço! ) observa-se  A Freita, São Macário, Caramulo e Estrela. 

Por cá o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.

*Tatual: 5,5ºC
Hr: 87%*​
P.S.: hoje atingi os *1100 mm* de *precipitação acumulada* desde o dia 1 de janeiro. Viva a fartura...
Continuação de excelente fim de semana.


----------



## qwerl (27 Fev 2016 às 23:21)

Boas

Dia de aguaceiros gelados, por vezes fortes e de granizo, acompanhados de vento por vezes forte. Dia muito desagradável para andar lá fora.
Neste momento não chove (acabou de cair mais um aguaceiro) e o vento é moderado.
Acumulado de *11,7mm* em Ovar. Tudo muito encharcado e saturado, com a chuva de ontem a ajudar à festa...
A estação de Ovar chegou hoje aos *500mm* neste ano. Belo início de ano este


----------



## rsrocha (27 Fev 2016 às 23:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> Parece-me ser o Montemuro, com os seus topos mais planos e as eólicas que tem. O Marão é mais desnivelado.
> 
> Para quem quiser fazer um passeio agradável amanhã, recomendo ao final da manhã ou início da tarde. De manhã haverá gelo nas estradas.
> ...




Todos os anos quando há neve vou a Montemuro, mais precisamente ali na saída de Bigorne junto à A24 e depois paro no Mezio. Pode ser mais uns kms mas a viagem é muito mais tranquila para Montemuro do que à Freita (estradas pequenas e muitas curvas). Prefiro a maior deslocação e prezar a segurança nestas alturas.

Já está programado o passeio de amanhã até Montemuro isto porque tenho de levar o carro ao seu ambiente natural (neve) todos os anos senão ele fica desconsolado. Vou saír de Espinho às 14:30 e planeio chegar a casa por volta das 19. Já dá para matar a barriga de misérias.


----------



## nuvens365 (28 Fev 2016 às 00:30)

A estrada de Cinfaes para cima para o Montemuro ja reabriu?


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2016 às 00:56)

nuvens365 disse:


> A estrada de Cinfaes para cima para o Montemuro ja reabriu?


Sim, já está transitável...


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2016 às 11:36)

Bom dia,

bastante menos frio hoje, mínima de *4.6 ºc *

Neste momento 9.8 ºc com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de Norte.

Ontem o acumulado foi de *12.8 mm*, hoje sigo com *0.8 mm*.

O mês segue com *342,5 mm* acumulados **


----------



## qwerl (28 Fev 2016 às 12:49)

Bom dia

O dia amanheceu fresco e ventoso, embora menos que ontem.
A mínima foi de *6,0ºC *
Agora o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado, embora deixando o sol espreitar. Estão *12,9ºC *e o acumulado de hoje é *1mm *em Ovar.
Sexta terminou com *52,6mm* acumulados e sábado com *11,7mm*, isto na mesma estação


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2016 às 13:02)

rsrocha disse:


> Todos os anos quando há neve vou a Montemuro, mais precisamente ali na saída de Bigorne junto à A24 e depois paro no Mezio. Pode ser mais uns kms mas a viagem é muito mais tranquila para Montemuro do que à Freita (estradas pequenas e muitas curvas). Prefiro a maior deslocação e prezar a segurança nestas alturas.
> 
> Já está programado o passeio de amanhã até Montemuro isto porque tenho de levar o carro ao seu ambiente natural (neve) todos os anos senão ele fica desconsolado. Vou saír de Espinho às 14:30 e planeio chegar a casa por volta das 19. Já dá para matar a barriga de misérias.



Boas, eu vou daqui a pouco à freita, ás 14h, vou pela A41, depois A32 e saída em Vale de Cambra. Qual é o teu trajecto?

Serra da freita à pouco







Informação: 
No planalto da Serra da Freita, a EM621 encontra-se encerrada entre o cruzamento de ligação a S. Pedro do Sul / Manhouce, a aldeia da Castanheira e a aldeia da Felgueira (Vale de Cambra), devido ao gelo acumulado e inerente falta de condições de segurança.

Desta forma, ao longo do dia de hoje, o Radar Meteorológico de Arouca estará encerrado e a Casa das Pedras Parideiras - Centro de Interpretação estará encerrada, pelo menos, no período da manhã.

Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/aroucageopark/?fref=photo


----------



## james (28 Fev 2016 às 13:39)

Boa tarde, 

Dia com céu muito nublado, com abertas. 

Aguaceiros fracos. 

Vento fraco a moderado. 

Tatual: 10 graus 
Tmin:  3 graus


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2016 às 15:23)

Boas tardes,

Acabado de chegar da "caça à neve".  Fui até ao Marão, desci à Régua e de volta às alturas em Montemuro. Muito nevoeiro e frio, 1ºC, nas Portas de Montemuro, não se via nada, a não ser neve, muita neve!  E tugas por todo o lado, claro! 

Agora no Porto, céu nublado mas com grandes abertas e 11,9ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2016 às 15:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Acabado de chegar da "caça à neve".  Fui até ao Marão, desci à Régua e de volta às alturas em Montemuro. Muito nevoeiro e frio, 1ºC, nas Portas de Montemuro, não se via nada, a não ser neve, muita neve!  E tugas por todo o lado, claro!
> 
> Agora no Porto, céu nublado mas com grandes abertas e 11,9ºC.


Fotos por favor!!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2016 às 15:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fotos por favor!!


Tenho de descansar, je suis très fatigué!  Mais logo!  Estava lindo o Marão desde o miradouro de São Domingos!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2016 às 15:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Tenho de descansar, je suis très fatigué!  Mais logo!  Estava lindo o Marão desde o miradouro de São Domingos!


Fico à espera. Vai ser interessante comparar com as minhas fotos do Marão, mas no verão.


----------



## james (28 Fev 2016 às 15:39)

No Norte, com a subida das cotas e, como os aguaceiros continuaram até ao início da tarde de hoje,  até aos 1000 metros penso que derreteu praticamente tudo e , até aos 1200 metros, derreteu uma boa parte ( exceto em zonas muito abrigadas) . Aqui, no Litoral Norte,  abaixo dos 1200/ 1300 metros, é raro a neve conservar - se durante muito tempo.  Não por cair pouca, mas pelo facto de  a chuva e a neve alternarem de forma constante.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2016 às 15:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fico à espera. Vai ser interessante comparar com as minhas fotos do Marão, mas no verão.


Atenção que não andei "pelo monte". Só mesmo de passagem no IP4 e depois ao longe. Não havia tempo para mais.


----------



## james (28 Fev 2016 às 17:47)

Temperatura a descer, Tatual: 8 graus. 

Está um dia frio, com vento de Norte, típico de inverno.


----------



## dopedagain (28 Fev 2016 às 17:59)

Hoje subi ao alto da pedrada ( soajo ) nascente do rio vez e ramiscal apanhei zonas com mais de 1 metro de acumulação  já posto fostos!


----------



## dopedagain (28 Fev 2016 às 18:20)

Perto de lamas de vez ( Soajo ) tenho algumas onde passa bem do umbigo quase a chegar ao peito. provavelmente 1 metro e pouco.





Pareciam facas!






Os lobos andavam por perto 






Lagoa parcialmente congelada






Vou postanto mais conforte tiver tempo.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2016 às 18:36)

Saí de Espinho às 13:40h em direção à freita e a 5km daqui já era possível ver neve na Serra da Freita, perto do nó de Argoncilhe/Picoto.
Cheguei à Serra passados 40 minutos e estive preso no transito, tantos turistas a ver a neve.
Depois à descida do Pico da Gralheira/Radar de Arouca, fiquei com o carro preso na neve, durante 2 minutos, porque passei numa zona onde só se devia andar de jipe todo o terreno, mas consegui desenrascar-me e retirei o carro da neve sem sair fora do carro.
Filas e filas de transito já perto das 15:30h quando saí de lá em direção a Espinho, ainda bem que fui cedo.
A neve já se encontrava a derreter, mais para baixo, no topo ainda estava bem sólida.
Fui uma aventura inesquecível, sempre que nevar lá estarei, é perto e bom caminho. Vale a pena andar 50 km até lá.

Segue aqui a foto da colina da Serra da Freita, onde em alguns sitios a neve já tinha derretido como referi anteriormente.


----------



## Lince (28 Fev 2016 às 19:54)

fotos desta manhâ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



finalizado este evento fica aqui o meu registo final da acumulação á minha porta de casa, no meu medidor certificado...
Total . 18,5cm


----------



## Lince (28 Fev 2016 às 19:59)

dopedagain disse:


> Hoje subi ao alto da pedrada ( soajo ) nascente do rio vez e ramiscal apanhei zonas com mais de 1 metro de acumulação  já posto fostos!


Dou-te os parabéns, conheço aquela zona como ninguém, praticamente nasci lá.
Sei que é muito dificil chegar lá com tanta neve, no entanto faz cuidado pois existem lá locais muito perigosos, que só os locais conhecem. Gostava de saber como lá chegaste, de que parte vieste.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2016 às 20:10)

Depois de ter visto hoje centenas de turistas na Serra da Freita, começam a chover fotos na internet, mais especificamente no facebook.








































































Mizarela (cascata)


























Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-Da-Freita/1527403504147904?fref=ts


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Fev 2016 às 20:34)

Passei por Amarante e o marao estava deslumbrante carregado de neve até cá 
baixo


----------



## dopedagain (28 Fev 2016 às 21:32)

Lince disse:


> Dou-te os parabéns, conheço aquela zona como ninguém, praticamente nasci lá.
> Sei que é muito dificil chegar lá com tanta neve, no entanto faz cuidado pois existem lá locais muito perigosos, que só os locais conhecem. Gostava de saber como lá chegaste, de que parte vieste.


hello lince, nós fizemos o percurso desde o mezio passamos por travanca subimos sempre pelo trilho que liga até a tua zona ( bouça dos homens) um pastor há umas semanas disse me que essa zona ia sofrer uma remodelação, gosto de falar com eles porque sem dúvida são os que melhor conhecem a zona, até aos 1000 metros conseguimos circular na bike a partir dai já  era com muita dificuldade ( o que já estava a espera ) escondemos as e  fomos a pé até a nascente do rio vez( lamas de vez)até perto dos 1250 metros para tirar umas fotos aí a neve já era bastante e o trilho já praticamente não se distinguia mas como já passei varias vezes lá estávamos seguros, voltamos para trás e desde a nascente do rio ázere já encostados há zona de protecção total do ramiscal subimos até onde foi possível em direcção há pedrada, ainda não vi o track do gps mas penso que conseguimos até aos 1350, faltavam 60 metros de altitude, em alguns locais afundávamos pela cintura outros ela estava mais compacta é de facto muito difícil porque não existe um trilho definido e logicamente a neve atrasa muito mais a nossa progressão. De acrescentar que chegamos ao mezio ás 10h da manha e só voltamos ás 18h. demoramos cerca de 8h.


----------



## dopedagain (28 Fev 2016 às 21:38)

Lamas de vez, Nascente do rio vez hoje a tarde!

Ps: fiquei muito contente está foto é a actual capa no site https://www.facebook.com/maravilhasdogeres.pt


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Fev 2016 às 22:37)

Fotos tiradas hoje no Gerês, entre a Varziela e o Mourinho, Campo do Gerês
















Fotos de Paulo Figueiredo


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2016 às 23:21)

Fotos de ontem e hoje no Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês 








































Terras de Bouro
















Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Parque-Nacional-da-Peneda-Gerês/112523248763549?fref=ts

Serra Amarela






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-Amarela/263747317118322?fref=ts


----------



## dopedagain (28 Fev 2016 às 23:34)

Miguel96 disse:


> Fotos de ontem e hoje no Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tem aí  4 fotos minhas :\ e uma não é no Parque Nacional da peneda geres!   tirei a  no Sábado na Serra do corno de bico em paredes de coura! as outras 3 são de facto no parque nacional da peneda gerês, tirei as hoje.... qual é a fonte disso?


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Fev 2016 às 07:29)

Bom dia,
Amanhecer fresco, mínima de *4,8ºC*

Agora com céu limpo estão *5ºC* com vento a *17km/h* de *NNE. *


----------



## cookie (29 Fev 2016 às 08:19)

Ontem rumamos a pitoes das junias. Registamos -1 em pitoes. Ainda havia bastante neve notando-se que caiu bastante por lá. O vento era moderado a forte e gélido. Estava sem luvas e numa questão de 5 minutos deixei de sentir as mãos.
Hoje vc amanhece com sol e muito frio com 5 graus às 7horas.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Fev 2016 às 13:58)

dopedagain disse:


> tem aí  4 fotos minhas :\ e uma não é no Parque Nacional da peneda geres!   tirei a  no Sábado na Serra do corno de bico em paredes de coura! as outras 3 são de facto no parque nacional da peneda gerês, tirei as hoje.... qual é a fonte disso?



Boa Tarde, a fonte é o facebook, escrevo parque nacional da peneda gerês e aparece este nome como local e lá aparecem centenas de fotos.
A fonte é: Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Parque-Nacional-da-Peneda-Gerês/112523248763549?fref=ts


----------



## dopedagain (29 Fev 2016 às 14:06)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Tarde, a fonte é o facebook, escrevo parque nacional da peneda gerês e aparece este nome como local e lá aparecem centenas de fotos.
> A fonte é: Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Parque-Nacional-da-Peneda-Gerês/112523248763549?fref=ts


Já vi, mas não sei como a minha foto de corno de bico aparece na parte da Peneda Gerês já que fiz a localização no sitio correcto


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Fev 2016 às 14:11)

dopedagain disse:


> Já vi, mas não sei como a minha foto de corno de bico aparece na parte da Peneda Gerês já que fiz a localização no sitio correcto



Lá também aparece fotos de Terras de Bouro e também não pertence ao parque nacional de Peneda Gerês, possívelmente é devido à proximidade de peneda gerês.


----------



## dopedagain (29 Fev 2016 às 14:19)

Parque nacional peneda gerês ontem.
Mariola com vista para a zona de protecção total do ramiscal





Pode parecer na antártida mas é no minho  Lagoa parcialmente gelada






Lamas de vez


----------



## james (29 Fev 2016 às 16:03)

Para a generalidade dos portugueses, tudo o que seja no Norte e meta serra e neve, fica no  Gerês... 

Enfim, é o país que temos...


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Fev 2016 às 18:35)

james disse:


> Para a generalidade dos portugueses, tudo o que seja no Norte e meta serra e neve, fica no  Gerês...
> 
> Enfim, é o país que temos...


É normal que as pessoas confundam serras adjacentes pois trata-se do único parque nacional ampliamente divulgado e ocupando uma área assinalável com o segundo pico mais alto de Portugal continental.


----------



## dopedagain (29 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

Miguel96 disse:


> Lá também aparece fotos de Terras de Bouro e também não pertence ao parque nacional de Peneda Gerês, possívelmente é devido à proximidade de peneda gerês.


O concelho de Terras de Bouro tem freguesias no Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Fev 2016 às 19:13)

Boas,

Por aqui o dia foi de céu praticamente limpo, com máxima de *13,5ºC
*
Agora ainda *11,1ºC* com *73%* de Humidade. Vento fraco de Norte / NNE

TimeLapse que fiz no sábado com a GoPro , ver em 4K :


----------



## Lince (29 Fev 2016 às 20:11)

Hoje o dia esteve assim:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aqui, junto á pedra será instalada a minha futura estação meteorológica que muito em breve estará a debitar informação na NET.


----------



## vinc7e (29 Fev 2016 às 20:26)

Excelente local para colocar uma estação, perfeito mesmo era colocar uma web cam também


----------



## dopedagain (29 Fev 2016 às 21:02)

Lince disse:


> Hoje o dia esteve assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelente a ideia da estação!


----------



## nuvens365 (29 Fev 2016 às 21:09)

Ontem andei à "caça da neve"... Subi o Marão e saí do IP4 para a N15, e foi o melhor que fiz.
Bastante acumulação, e paisagens de sonho. Aqui ficam algumas coisas, numa edição rápida:






















Isto foi de manhã. Deu para andar lá à vontade, sem demasiada gente, e brincar até cansar. Muita neve, mesmo nas àrvores. 
Depois de almoço, começou a chegar cada vez mais gente, e no regresso de Vila Real, ao fim da tarde, o IP4 estava completamente congestionado, e o parque do Alto de Espinho (que se ve numa das fotos), no sentido Vila Real-Porto, estava fechado, já não dava para parar. 

Fotos minhas (https://www.instagram.com/365nuvenspt/) e @serdovento (https://www.instagram.com/serdovento/) 

Com tempo, posto mais.


----------



## dopedagain (29 Fev 2016 às 21:18)

nuvens365 disse:


> Ontem andei à "caça da neve"... Subi o Marão e saí do IP4 para a N15, e foi o melhor que fiz.
> Bastante acumulação, e paisagens de sonho. Aqui ficam algumas coisas, numa edição rápida:
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.instagram.com/365nuvenspt/ são todas originais tuas?  Se sim, os meus parabéns! tem fotos absolutamente incríveis


----------



## actioman (29 Fev 2016 às 22:08)

Tal como já o fiz noutras zonas de seguimento, gostaria de agradecer aqui à malta do Litoral Norte pelas belíssimas imagens que foram publicando, temos um país realmente tão pequeno, mas tão diversificado e tão belo!
Excelentes acumulações um pouco por todo lado!  As do dopedagain então, são quase obscenas com neve a metro! lol 
Acreditem que muitos outros que não chegam a verbalizar num post, como o faço agora, terão adorado certamente. Em especial aqueles que nem um floco chegaram a ver, como eu! 
Num Inverno com falta de frio, acho que se terminou em grande!

Abraço a todos vós!


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Fev 2016 às 22:45)

Aqui ficam umas fotos que tirei no Domingo ao final da tarde.

Planalto da Serra da Freita




Aerogeradores da Serra da Boneca,  Penafiel (520m)




Ao longe o sol apareceu, serra de Montemuro




Agora umas com mais zoom (300mm)


----------



## james (29 Fev 2016 às 23:16)

Quero dar os parabéns a todos os que se deram ao trabalho de colocar fotos de neve, maravilhando - nos com fantásticas paisagens!

Só um pequeno desabafo.  Saudades dos nevões dos anos 80 , quando o Litoral Norte, por várias vezes, se pintou de branco do mar à Serra... 

Dá vontade de dizer : Ó tempo,  volta para trás.


----------



## MSantos (29 Fev 2016 às 23:41)

actioman disse:


> Tal como já o fiz noutras zonas de seguimento, gostaria de agradecer aqui à malta do Litoral Norte pelas belíssimas imagens que foram publicando, temos um país realmente tão pequeno, mas tão diversificado e tão belo!
> Excelentes acumulações um pouco por todo lado!  As do dopedagain então, são quase obscenas com neve a metro! lol
> Acreditem que muitos outros que não chegam a verbalizar num post, como o faço agora, terão adorado certamente. Em especial aqueles que nem um floco chegaram a ver, como eu!
> Num Inverno com falta de frio, acho que se terminou em grande!
> ...



Revejo-me totalmente nestas palavras!  (menos na parte de não ter visto nenhum floco!)


----------



## dopedagain (1 Mar 2016 às 00:29)

actioman disse:


> Tal como já o fiz noutras zonas de seguimento, gostaria de agradecer aqui à malta do Litoral Norte pelas belíssimas imagens que foram publicando, temos um país realmente tão pequeno, mas tão diversificado e tão belo!
> Excelentes acumulações um pouco por todo lado!  As do dopedagain então, são quase obscenas com neve a metro! lol
> Acreditem que muitos outros que não chegam a verbalizar num post, como o faço agora, terão adorado certamente. Em especial aqueles que nem um floco chegaram a ver, como eu!
> Num Inverno com falta de frio, acho que se terminou em grande!
> ...



Obrigado amigo é um prazer poder partilhar! Gosto mesmo de montanha,  de locais inóspitos, isolados, de difícil acesso. Pode parecer estranho mas por mim era inverno o ano todo, o verão é muito parado em termos de fenómenos meteorológicos e condições extremas!  Provavelmente todos os amantes desta "ciência" sentimos um bocado isso, mas claro... também gostamos de ver uns bikinis, uns banhos de sol e umas minis geladinhas!


----------

